# how many dub luvin chicks are out there?



## vdubfixer (Sep 29, 2006)

hey,
i was reading some stuff from dubqueen and it sounds like she has a hard time gettin respect for her dub. 
i've had some trouble with guys not takin me seriously too. 
it can't be that unusual for a chick to luv her car








where are the rest of the dub luvin chicks?








lets hear from you!


----------



## mk2glifreak (Aug 2, 2006)

i wanna hear from them also lol


----------



## dubbingirl (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (mk2glifreak)*

You got one right here. from Dubbingirl


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (vdubfixer)*

Dubchicks to me are soooooooo hotttt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VRWETTTT (Sep 16, 2006)

whoever said girls know nothing about cars is wrong! soo wrong! my life revolves around vw's and i love it.


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (UntouchableGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UntouchableGTI* »_Dubchicks to me are soooooooo hotttt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2glifreak* »_i wanna hear from them also lol


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (vdubfixer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubfixer* »_where are the rest of the dub luvin chicks?








lets hear from you!

*raises hand*
I'd type more, but I've got to go install the fan shroud I painted this past weekend.


----------



## fire_cky (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (kamzcab86)*

do any exist in new jersey? hah


----------



## vdubfixer (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (kamzcab86)*

nice to know you're out there.... and you aren't afraid to work on your car!








there's gotta be a few more of us...








fan shroud for what?


----------



## GTI20thAE (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (vdubfixer)*

i love my dubs!! i too have problems with people thinking i dont know anything!!! its irritating. (check out my sig)
i love working on cars and I am so willing to lend a hand! i want to learn as mush as possible and even some of my guy friends just assume that I either wouldnt want to help or just would understand! 
grrrr... but anyways... I am another girl with a dub (or two or three)! dubgirls kick a$$


----------



## Chrissy (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (GTI20thAE)*

I have been into Dubs for about ten years now


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (vdubfixer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubfixer* »_fan shroud for what?

For my Cabriolet, aka Princess PITA.


----------



## vdubfixer (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_
For my Cabriolet, aka Princess PITA.
















good name!!!





















i understand, i have an 85.


----------



## VW BELLA (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (vdubfixer)*

Im SOooooOO Loving My Vdub! 







My first and only car will ever be a volkswagen! where can u go wrong owning that great of a car?! ppl r so mean wen they say girls dont kno much about cars!







we r obviously doing something right wen we own a VDUB!!!







You Go GIRLS!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (vdubfixer)*


----------



## WyMCoupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_









not cool, but correct at the same time









_Quote, originally posted by *GTI20thAE* »_i love working on cars and I am so willing to lend a hand! i want to learn as mush as possible and even some of my guy friends just assume that I either wouldnt want to help or just would understand! 
grrrr... but anyways... I am another girl with a dub (or two or three)! dubgirls kick a$$

I'm allways willing to teach as long as the learner is not completely ingorant and acctually learns something. Hell, a lot of my friends think I should become a calculus teacher because I explain it so well.
If you want to help me rebuild a 2.7L m20 I will tell you what each and every part does and why it is there. You may not remember all of it but you shure as hell won't forget all of it either.
I seriously don't care if your a girl, I will treat you with the same respect and as if your just as knowledgeable as any guy dub'er out there. Just you have something for us to stare at while were talking to ya.
And you don't have to spell ass "a$$" on this forum. See, ass ass assidy ass ass ass.


----------



## Rento (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (vdubfixer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubfixer* »_hey,
i was reading some stuff from dubqueen and it sounds like she has a hard time gettin respect for her dub. 
i've had some trouble with guys not takin me seriously too. 
it can't be that unusual for a chick to luv her car








where are the rest of the dub luvin chicks?








lets hear from you!

Dude... who the hell disses a Girl who loves her V-Dub?! You sure it wasn't flirting?!
Damn... I'd love to meet a girl who loved Vdubs and owned one.... sheesh


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_
*raises hand*
I'd type more, but I've got to go install the fan shroud I painted this past weekend.






















WHY CANT I GET A GIRL LIKE THIS!!!! All the ones I have dated leave me for liking to work on my car rather than hanging out with them! I dont get it..

















_Modified by 1.8TRabbit at 10:29 PM 10-9-2006_


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (1.8TRabbit)*

**raises hand**
no one takes me seriously.







but it doesn't matter...i love vws. 
after i did my suspension i never put my windshield wipers back on correctly...this photo was more to entertain the guys working on subaru's. behind the camera. two beetles.


















_Modified by oh tell me lies at 7:23 AM 10-10-2006_


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (oh tell me lies)*



oh tell me lies said:


> **raises hand**
> no one takes me seriously.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

^^^thats not a good look.


----------



## Susie1220 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (fire_cky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fire_cky* »_do any exist in new jersey? hah

I heart dubs. Maybe not in jerzy but right over the bridge!


----------



## mk2glifreak (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (Chris16vRocco)*

_Modified by mk2glifreak at 3:41 PM 10-10-2006_


----------



## mk2glifreak (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_








 lmao


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (vdubfixer)*

Lo from the show Laguna Beach got a white 05' Jetta for graduation, but she recently sold it on ebay and bought a bmp 06' GTI 








and here is my friend Jessika's car from germany...


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (oh tell me lies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh tell me lies* »_^^^thats not a good look.

It gets all the LADIEEEEEES!!!


----------



## fire_cky (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (Susie1220)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Susie1220* »_
I heart dubs. Maybe not in jerzy but right over the bridge!









damn! my chance to hang out with a dub girl and i'm not even in jersey. kansas is so...







.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (fire_cky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fire_cky* »_
kansas is so... .

CRazY!?


----------



## fire_cky (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (1.8TRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_
CRazY!?

haha! yeah, it's so boring and not.... jersey ish. bleh. i manage though.


----------



## ih8erickempf (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (VW PAUL)*

i must say that that beetle makes me drool.... somethin about those a8 wheels ... o and that girl is pretty too


----------



## syncro87 (Apr 24, 2000)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (vdubfixer)*

my wife isn't a big message board poster, but i'll chime in for her -- she rolls in a 95 Jetta and is 1/2 owner of our 83 pickup. she actually went to a vw show for a day with me to show the truck, very cool, and she has put up with many of my vw misadventures including of particular note the quantum syncro and 412 fastback turds...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_Lo from the show Laguna Beach got a white 05' Jetta for graduation, but she recently sold it on ebay and bought a bmp 06' GTI 










ew. i'd rather not be lumped into the same category as 'lo' from laguna beach. i know a lot of girls that are like 'omg i drive a super cute jetta omg omg omg my daddy bought it for me'







yea...she seems like that type. gag me. i actually know how my car runs and what it does, i've worked on my car and i love it. girls like that make me kinda sick. i'm a volkswagengirl, shes a girl that likes volkswagens. 
as for the beetle. thats soooooo hot. i love the wheels.


----------



## miss vdub (May 26, 2004)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (oh tell me lies)*

anyone who goes to shows knows theres def more girls infiltrating the dub scene








im not gonna lie and pretend like i know how to do all the mechanical stuff on my car. im not gonna pretend like i didnt have my dad/brother/exboyfriends/male friends put my mods on








but what matters to me is that first off, i chose all of the mods and put together the look of the car myself. secondly, just my love of VWs overall and my love of being part of 'the scene'. i think chics that can work on their cars = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








some of you girls/guys might know me...im the girl who sells the 'dubgirls do it better' tshirts at the shows... http://www.myspace.com/dubgirls http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (oh tell me lies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh tell me lies* »_
ew. i'd rather not be lumped into the same category as 'lo' from laguna beach. i know a lot of girls that are like 'omg i drive a super cute jetta omg omg omg my daddy bought it for me'







yea...she seems like that type. gag me. i actually know how my car runs and what it does, i've worked on my car and i love it. girls like that make me kinda sick. i'm a volkswagengirl, shes a girl that likes volkswagens. 
as for the beetle. thats soooooo hot. i love the wheels. 
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TMH (Oct 26, 2005)

my GF has loved her '92 GTI and '01 Jetta http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rev Jerry (Apr 20, 2006)

My ex left me because of my Dub. Screw her and her subaru.


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (Rev Jerry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rev Jerry* »_Screw her and her subaru.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rento (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: (Rev Jerry)*















She wasn't worth your time.


----------



## andreloz (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (Rento)*

all u gurls are right, vdub gurls are soooo hottt


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

yeah Dub girls!
VW's are the only kind of car I will drive.


----------



## syncro87 (Apr 24, 2000)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (vdubfixer)*

Here's Gail, my cool VW chick, impromptu photo of her and our current dubs...









Puts up with my stupid beater VW purchases, grand plans for them, and the junkyard in the garage...


----------



## Rento (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (mgbrickell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mgbrickell* »_Here's Gail, my cool VW chick, impromptu photo of her and our current dubs...









Puts up with my stupid beater VW purchases, grand plans for them, and the junkyard in the garage...









That Caddy is CLEAN..... damn....


----------



## syncro87 (Apr 24, 2000)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (Rento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rento* »_
That Caddy is CLEAN..... damn....

Thanks! Just drove it from KC to CT and back, actually.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2870572


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (Rev Jerry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rev Jerry* »_My ex left me because of my Dub. Screw her and her subaru.

You mean you got rid of *her* because of *her* Subaru!


----------



## MSGTYetti (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_









Nice dude


----------



## No Dice (Nov 1, 2005)

Wanna see some pics of VW girls having their way with my fine German hand tools...lol
Girls shouldn't do heavy work, their skin is too soft in general, and the chemicals involved aren't good for their unborn children eggs...that they carry with them from the day of birth and onward...sooo yaaaa...
Buttt hey I love to see girls in VW's and there's a lot of them. In fact the nicer dubs and the newer dubs are mostly sold to girls and are thought of as a girls car from what others tell me.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (No Dice)*

Sir, have you been drinking this evening? Don't you know T.W.I. (Typing while intoxicated) is illegal?


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

i just suckered my girlfriend into the scene. she just bought a 97 vr6 gti. she owned it for less than a week and already bought a 2" lowered suspension kit, intake and badgeless grille. we also got her a few other accent goodies like lock pins and a stubby antennea. she makes me so proud.


----------



## VWDIVA (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

I have a problem with my VW addiction. But I don't care how much crap I get


----------



## vdubb3dan (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Sir, have you been drinking this evening? Don't you know T.W.I. (Typing while intoxicated) is illegal?









no he's just fuggin stupid. Why don't you just die already Sabatosh?


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (No Dice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *No Dice* »_Girls shouldn't do heavy work, their skin is too soft in general, and the chemicals involved aren't good for their unborn children eggs...that they carry with them from the day of birth and onward...sooo yaaaa...

Well, damn. Guess I'm doomed, eh?


----------



## vdubb3dan (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_
Well, damn. Guess I'm doomed, eh?






































Ewwww dirty leg.








Naw your not doomed keep up the good work, and props to any girl will ing to get down and dirty with their dub. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_Well, damn. Guess I'm doomed, eh?






































Nothing a long hot bath can't fix.


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (dr_spock)*

I've got to say, there are some great Dubs here in England that are owned by girls. A member of Club Scirocco had an awesome Scirocco G60. She knew all of the oily bits and talked all day about cars.
Another lady owner has a Golf Rallye, then theres a girl with a modified Polo 6N, many more Scirocco owners, loads of Mk GTIs....
Basically I have the utmost respect for them all. Just treat them like any guy that drives a Dub.
We are *all* dubbers here.


----------



## oldskewl (Jun 2, 2003)

My wife's been dubbing for 10 years plus now, she's on here as NIKKIDIMES, I'll tell her to chime in.
She's built two VR conversions, and several prize winning magazine shot dubs, including winning waterfest in 01. She's 5' on a tall day and 95 lbs soaking wet, but you don't want to tell her to her face she don't know dubs... believe me, she makes grown men cry!


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (oldskewl)*

So, what signal do VW chicks give when a VW guy gives the Shocker, Two in the pink, one in the stink???


----------



## vwrado14 (Apr 5, 2005)

I love vdubs, I miss my C so much, I haven't driven her in 4 months...i haven't driven in 4 months at all thanks to being away at school


----------



## Rev Jerry (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_
Well, damn. Guess I'm doomed, eh?






































How did you manage to get grease on your leg? Hands, arms, upper torso area I can understand, but your leg? What the hell!


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (Rev Jerry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rev Jerry* »_How did you manage to get grease on your leg? Hands, arms, upper torso area I can understand, but your leg? What the hell!









Take note of the hose... I was paying more attention to cleaning CV grease off of the entire front end (the boots split and spewed grease all over everything) than to the hose being pulled through the pool of said CV grease.


----------



## apolloglx (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_*raises hand*
I'd type more, but I've got to go install the fan shroud I painted this past weekend.























i love you!


----------



## vr6todd (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: (No Dice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *No Dice* »_and the chemicals involved aren't good for their unborn children eggs...that they carry with them from the day of birth and onward...sooo yaaaa...

so you're saying that if your kid has G12 for blood that's a _bad_ thing?


----------



## tiffanya21 (Sep 8, 2006)

This was before any modifications.... 
After a few...








I always work on my VW....i aint scurred! 
....VWs Rock....










_Modified by tiffanya21 at 10:14 AM 10-23-2006_


----------



## 16v po boy (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (Rev Jerry)*

mine got branded with me :


----------



## RavensDub (Oct 4, 2006)

No Dice
"Girls shouldn't do heavy work, their skin is too soft in general... blahblahblah..."
Apparently all you are looking for is a piece of fluff. Go find a different sort of bunny and chase her tail. Leave the REAL Dub-Chicks to the guys who can appreciate a woman who is willing to get down and dirty (CV Grease 'n' Oil).
I wouldn't trade my gf for any piece of fluff.


----------



## RavensDub (Oct 4, 2006)

PS...
kamzcab86
Good On Ya...
Or wait, looks good on ya...
Or something like that...


----------



## Only12V (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (RavensDub)*

I love VW's and I'm a chick.








I drive a '97 Stage 2 S/C GTI and an '81 Rabbit.








Not a very good pic, but I will take more once I recieve my WRD mesh wheels!! 16X9. 
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## jd94gti (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (tiffanya21)*









I think I'm in love


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (jd94gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jd94gti* »_








I think I'm in love









that makes 2 of us.


----------



## GigoLow (May 15, 2005)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

My ex 











_Modified by GigoLow at 7:15 AM 10-26-2006_


----------



## mknick3 (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: (tiffanya21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiffanya21* »_This was before any modifications.... 
After a few...








I always work on my VW....i aint scurred! 
....VWs Rock....









_Modified by tiffanya21 at 10:14 AM 10-23-2006_

ucf parking garage?
-havent seen this car on campus yet.


----------



## tiffanya21 (Sep 8, 2006)

not UCF garage, thats florida hospital.







but I do always drive threw UCF to get to work. beep if ya see me, cause Im always looking out for fellow dubbers!


----------



## mknick3 (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: (tiffanya21)*

damn, they look very similar. alright will do, you do the same...here's my bucket.


----------



## bashshar (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (mk2glifreak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2glifreak* »_i wanna hear from them also lol

We all want to LoL


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

I love my Beetle...I love Vdubs in general...have as long as I can remember. I met my boyfriend not knowing he was into them as well...a lot actually. Been to Everybus in NC with him for the past 2 years and definitely keeping that up! Pretty nice relationship I must say. definitely keeping VW's in the picture for the rest of my life. 
Unfortunately, as a poor college student, my car is still pretty much stock. My next one though, I'm saving up money and doing a full custom interior and some nice wheels. Already drooling over it...boyfriend is planning on getting a new Rabbit once he gets out of college and his VR6 Passat dies (which will probably happen before then...). 
Yeah...gotta love the Vdubs!


----------



## tiffanya21 (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (mknick3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mknick3* »_damn, they look very similar. alright will do, you do the same...here's my bucket.

hehe. we should do a photoshot in ucf parking garage!


----------



## J_loving (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_
Well, damn. Guess I'm doomed, eh?






































MARRY ME!!!! lol I wish My ex would work on my car with me...there arent any in so cal I dont think...


----------



## mknick3 (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: (tiffanya21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiffanya21* »_
hehe. we should do a photoshot in ucf parking garage!
















haha im down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . my camera is a piece of garbage, but i could borrow a friends. i wish my car was lowered...hopefully winter time!


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (mknick3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mknick3* »_haha im down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . my camera is a piece of garbage, but i could borrow a friends. i wish my car was lowered...hopefully winter time!

that's what my girlfriends car looks like. she had the car for less than a week and dropped close to a grand into it. lowered 2", mesh grille, intake, stubby antennea, GTI mats and a few other things. i convinced her to get some 17" audi rs6 replica wheels for it in the spring and a new autotech exhaust. I just have to make sure she doesn't make her vr faster than mine or i'll have to hand over the pants.


----------



## mknick3 (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
that's what my girlfriends car looks like. she had the car for less than a week and dropped close to a grand into it. lowered 2", mesh grille, intake, stubby antennea, GTI mats and a few other things. i convinced her to get some 17" audi rs6 replica wheels for it in the spring and a new autotech exhaust. I just have to make sure she doesn't make her vr faster than mine or i'll have to hand over the pants.









sweet. yea i'm just a poor college student at the moment, but i'm saving the $$. planning on re-doing my front with a jetta...there are plenty of donors at a local junkyard http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nicoli (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (mknick3)*

As shallow as it might sound, I always rubber-neck whenever I see a female in a VW...especially an older one that appears to be well maintained and clean (the car that is







). With that said, my town is filled with beautiful, BUT painfully annoying, gold-digging, spoiled, bimbos that are almost incapable of holding any sort of decent conversation. Not many cool vdub chicks in my area....end mini-rant


----------



## EVMama (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (vdubfixer)*

Former Chick here..more of a mama now with our third baby on the way. Started my vw days out in hawaii with a red cabriolet, then we got a jetta, then a jetta wagon. I actually hand washed and waxed the wagon while in labor with my second baby. My husband was deployed and there was no way i was going to bring my baby home in a dirty dub.







I am now driving a 2003 EV. I am 6 months pregnant and i just was under the van with my husband taking off the magnaflow and putting on a quiet stock exaust on so it wouldnt be so loud on our 15 hour road trip. The EV is nice and roomy for baby making.








I was on the other end of this exaust helping get this MF off. 
































Right now though i am 120 at 6.5 months pregnant. My husband is german of course, couldn't have it any other way..hey gotta have that yummy bratwurst.



























_Modified by EVMama at 4:59 PM 10-28-2006_


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (EVMama)*

_*Cool VW Family!! *_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyreesie (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (northsurveyor)*

It's been a few weeks since on of these threads popped up.







In other words, yeah, there's plenty of us.


----------



## jfg69 (Mar 19, 2003)

And the question I have is... how old are all these dub luvin chicks?...


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (jfg69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jfg69* »_And the question I have is... how old are all these dub luvin chicks?...

19


----------



## Chicken Licken (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on the black MK4 1.8T 2 door
















_Modified by Chicken Licken at 11:02 PM 10-29-2006_


_Modified by Chicken Licken at 11:03 PM 10-29-2006_


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

I'm 19


----------



## Rhein (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (EVMama)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EVMama* »_Former Chick here..more of a mama now with our third baby on the way. Started my vw days out in hawaii with a red cabriolet, then we got a jetta, then a jetta wagon. I actually hand washed and waxed the wagon while in labor with my second baby. My husband was deployed and there was no way i was going to bring my baby home in a dirty dub.







I am now driving a 2003 EV. I am 6 months pregnant and i just was under the van with my husband taking off the magnaflow and putting on a quiet stock exaust on so it wouldnt be so loud on our 15 hour road trip. The EV is nice and roomy for baby making.








I was on the other end of this exaust helping get this MF off. 
































Right now though i am 120 at 6.5 months pregnant. My husband is german of course, couldn't have it any other way..hey gotta have that yummy bratwurst.
























_Modified by EVMama at 4:59 PM 10-28-2006_

This woman knows how to roll. All German style. Great taste. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Susie1220 (Jun 30, 2006)

19 here too


----------



## alizarine (Sep 10, 2003)

I'm 27, I'm a chick, and I....have an addiction to Volkswagens.
Is there a support group I can join?


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (alizarine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alizarine* »_I'm 27, I'm a chick, and I....have an addiction to Volkswagens.
Is there a support group I can join? 

Uhh.... I think this is it. Kind of a let down I know.


----------



## familydub (Mar 28, 2004)

I'm 26. 
Oops my husband was still logged in, this is evmama.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (alizarine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alizarine* »_I'm 27, I'm a chick, and I....have an addiction to Volkswagens.
Is there a support group I can join? 

well if you have myspace, the support group is here:
http://groups.myspace.com/vdubgirldrivers


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (EVMama)*

^^ you are on the support group website!!!

_Quote, originally posted by *EVMama* »_
My husband is german of course, couldn't have it any other way..hey gotta have that *yummy bratwurst.*









dirty!!


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (eight-zero scirocco)*

my girlfriend loves VWs but she doesn't have one....yet.


----------



## jfg69 (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: (vwrado14)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwrado14* »_I miss my C so much,


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (eight-zero scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eight-zero scirocco* »_^^ you are on the support group website!!!
dirty!!









yeah but vortex only takes you so far before it gets black holed.


----------



## bunnie71787 (Jul 26, 2006)

I heart my rabbit!... girls should get more respect for being into cars!


----------



## savethephishies (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (mknick3)*

yo im sara 
1993 slc corrado
yup im a vw model..like blammm .. ive had a mark3 jetta and now my raddo...














































me


----------



## sean-k-lambert (May 22, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (LeMotif)*

i would love to meet a dub chick that would be the best thing ever


----------



## villaness (Nov 5, 2006)

29, lovin it since grade school with all those cute boys driving the rabbits and siroccos.
Crumpled my 95 golf CL a couple weeks ago but I should have my 07 city in a week. I'm touching myself in anticipation. 
Absolute through and through GTI MKV obsessor. I heart dubs!


----------



## jfg69 (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: (villaness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *villaness* »_I'm touching myself in anticipation

<offers assistance>


----------



## ih8erickempf (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (savethephishies)*

i will say that there is nothin better then a good looking girl in a good lookin dub... and i will admit savethephishies, that is one good lookin rado... but its a shame that such a nice car is still rockin the stock speedlines... 


_Quote, originally posted by *savethephishies* »_yo im sara 
1993 slc corrado
yup im a vw model..like blammm .. ive had a mark3 jetta and now my raddo...


----------



## savethephishies (May 1, 2006)

i used to roll long beach wheels on it.and i had another et of fliks none of them felt the same way in my heart as speendlines and koni coilovers .and brembo big brakes..so i mean . its hot ..


----------



## savethephishies (May 1, 2006)

the barley fit in the wheel


----------



## Mopsy (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (vdubfixer)*

Hi I'm new to posting but have been reading Vortex for weeks. I co-owned 3 70-80's Rabbits back in college w/ my husband and he owned another one in high school. I have fond memories of helping him rebuild a transmission when we were dating.


----------



## ih8erickempf (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (savethephishies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *savethephishies* »_i used to roll long beach wheels on it.and i had another et of fliks none of them felt the same way in my heart as speendlines and koni coilovers .and brembo big brakes..so i mean . its hot ..

girl knows her stuff.... im impressed...and i cant really talk cause right now my rado is rockin her speedlines too..


----------



## 12PSI (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (VRWETTTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRWETTTT* »_whoever said girls know nothing about cars is wrong! soo wrong! my life revolves around vw's and i love it.

hey whats up local dub lover! haha
i'm in emmaus http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to you


----------



## shortgurl (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (vdubfixer)*

i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif my dub, i wish there were other gurldubbers in columbus








i'm doing the auto-tech program at school so i can tune/mod my baby myself http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *miss vdub* »_some of you girls/guys might know me...im the girl who sells the 'dubgirls do it better' tshirts at the shows... 

i want a t-shirt!


----------



## TDIVentoDave (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (savethephishies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *savethephishies* »_i used to roll long beach wheels on it.and i had another et of fliks none of them felt the same way in my heart as speendlines and koni coilovers .and brembo big brakes..so i mean . its hot ..

Leave the speedlines. I sought out a set for my '95 GTI and I think those are my absolute favorite oem wheel. That and I am a sucker for 15's.


----------



## Geordan (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (shortgurl)*

ive been avoiding this thread, but i luv dub.


----------



## DilutedVixen (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (rumpo)*

I'm in love with VW and all of german engineering for that matter
too obsessed for my own good I guess:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (DilutedVixen)*

i need a dub girl








E


----------



## DilutedVixen (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? ([email protected])*

to answer age: 20 turnin 21 april fool's day.
in response to this:








HOW MUCH DID THOSE RIMS COST AND WHERE CAN I GET THEM?


----------



## ih8erickempf (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (DilutedVixen)*

search for a8 rims or a8 replicas


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i need a dub girl








E

it's a beautiful thing... but hang in there man. your day will come http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhRee77 (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (vdubfixer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *savethephishies* »_









I see london, I see france....


_Modified by PhRee77 at 1:16 PM 11-10-2006_


----------



## Konazo (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (PhRee77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhRee77* »_








I see london, I see france....


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (PhRee77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhRee77* »_








I see london, I see france....

why do i feel like there will be serious legal reprocussions for reposting this?


----------



## theiconoclast (Jan 19, 2005)

i <3 my dub. i'm 20 and it's my fourth one so far. i wish i had more money to buy more car parts. i also <3 guys who loves their dubs : ).


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (theiconoclast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theiconoclast* »_i <3 my dub. i'm 20 and it's my fourth one so far. i wish i had more money to buy more car parts. i also <3 guys who loves their dubs : ).

pictures should be required with new posters. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
pictures should be required with new posters. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Why not just start a topless thread? I'd show my man boobs if I knew there'd be some good flashin.


----------



## theiconoclast (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

for pictures.. 
http://www.myspace.com/buryyourheadinyourhands
that's all i got.


----------



## shortgurl (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
Why not just start a topless thread? I'd show my man boobs if I knew there'd be some good flashin.

show us your boobs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (shortgurl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortgurl* »_
show us your boobs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I did set myself up for this didn't I? I'll have to get back to you on this... no current pics. What will my wife say?


----------



## villaness (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: (shortgurl)*

Not mine (thank god)...
http://viewmorepics.myspace.co...06335
ugh
haha

Now we're set to get back to the dubs, yeah?


----------



## Dr. Krappy (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: (jd94gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jd94gti* »_








I think I'm in love









wow she is way hot stuff <3
lookin good there http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Dr. Krappy (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: (J_loving)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J_loving* »_ MARRY ME!!!! lol I wish My ex would work on my car with me...there arent any in so cal I dont think...









x2 on that one... they never really want to wrench with us... not even sit there and keep us company!!!
her man is very lucky!


----------



## Dr. Krappy (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: (savethephishies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *savethephishies* »_yo im sara 
1993 slc corrado
yup im a vw model..like blammm .. ive had a mark3 jetta and now my raddo...














































me

















































i had to quote all of what i thought was superior,
this is amazing, i love seeing female dubbers







very good http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## shortgurl (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: (No Dice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *No Dice* »_Wanna see some pics of VW girls having their way with my fine German hand tools...lol
Girls shouldn't do heavy work, their skin is too soft in general, and the chemicals involved aren't good for their unborn children eggs...that they carry with them from the day of birth and onward...sooo yaaaa...


wtf


----------



## vdubfixer (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (Dr. Krappy)*

since i started this i guess it's time i posted a pic...


----------



## jfg69 (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: (vdubfixer)*

now THAT'S one green vanagon!
I miss mine...


----------



## shortgurl (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: (savethephishies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *savethephishies* »_
yup im a vw model..like blammm .


----------



## abernfitch82 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (shortgurl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortgurl* »_


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (abernfitch82)*

being an attention whore is okay if you can back it up.


----------



## ilovemydub2 (Jan 6, 2006)

<--the name speaks for itself.
i wish there were a few more dubgirls in south florida....that didn't have lei's hanging from their rearview mirrors


----------



## savethephishies (May 1, 2006)

haha ..attention whore and getting paid to be around what i love.. ? ? doesnt sound exactley the same too me , but thanks anyways


----------



## mkIIItroll.wit.a.flat. (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (savethephishies)*

all shortgurl is saying is that showing us a bunch of pics like this








serves no purpose on this thread/forum other then to seek attention from horny men, not relavent to topic...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: (mkIIItroll.wit.a.flat.azz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkIIItroll.wit.a.flat.azz* »_all shortgurl is saying is that showing us a bunch of pics like this
serves no purpose on this thread/forum other then to seek attention from horny men, not relavent to topic...


Buzzkill









E


----------



## autobahmer (Jul 24, 2006)

no offence ladies but i'd tag a chick who rides the bus. your car should be for you and not others and in this point i'm sure it's for the guys or TO BE ONE OF THE GUYS and have you ever seen chicks who rides hogs? same grip different leg split. just be girly, guys like that kinda woman.


----------



## jfg69 (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re:*

yo, this thread is going south real quick...
Lets try and keep it to DUB CHICKS... who they are, where they are and how old they are...
Everyone's got a different opinion on what they like or dislike, thats another thread...
back to DUB CHICKS!!!


----------



## drbobshowmaster (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: Re: (jfg69)*

personally.
Dub chicks are the coolest.
a dub chick that'll work on her own car. that's a beautiful thing. i know too many dub guys that won't even do that. just awesome.
and a shout out to the 2 ppl i saw on here that are in the lehigh valley, contact me if you want in on any local vw meets. there's always one every week in the area. normally more. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Re: (drbobshowmaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drbobshowmaster* »_personally.
Dub chicks are the coolest.
a dub chick that'll work on her own car. that's a beautiful thing. i know too many dub guys that won't even do that. just awesome.
and a shout out to the 2 ppl i saw on here that are in the lehigh valley, contact me if you want in on any local vw meets. there's always one every week in the area. normally more. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i've been helping my best friend with promoting his GTG's in flemington NJ for the past few weeks. we get a pretty good turn out with dub girls and guys. first week we had almost 40 cars and maybe 20 girls (whether they be in their own cars or with a friend). and last friday we had 24 cars and about 10-15 girls. it was a lot of fun and i think having it so diverse is what makes them so successful. any guys, girls or whoever would like to attend, let me know!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drbobshowmaster (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
i've been helping my best friend with promoting his GTG's in flemington NJ for the past few weeks. we get a pretty good turn out with dub girls and guys. first week we had almost 40 cars and maybe 20 girls (whether they be in their own cars or with a friend). and last friday we had 24 cars and about 10-15 girls. it was a lot of fun and i think having it so diverse is what makes them so successful. any guys, girls or whoever would like to attend, let me know!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i live in the lehigh valley, but i work right in lebanon, NJ. i'm not that far from flemington at all. i'd be up for checking out one of the meets in your area some time. maybe even bring some of the crew from my area out. we normally have about 25 cars show. normally meet either on easton ave, or on lehigh st. i can give you my cell number or something and you can text me next time you have a meet.










_Modified by drbobshowmaster at 3:15 PM 11-14-2006_


----------



## Susie1220 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (drbobshowmaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drbobshowmaster* »_personally.
Dub chicks are the coolest.
a dub chick that'll work on her own car. that's a beautiful thing. i know too many dub guys that won't even do that. just awesome.
and a shout out to the 2 ppl i saw on here that are in the lehigh valley, contact me if you want in on any local vw meets. there's always one every week in the area. normally more. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

im in the area, where do you guys meet up at? i haven't been able to get out to the Flemington meets but hopfully i will before it gets too cold out










_Modified by Susie1220 at 3:52 PM 11-14-2006_


----------



## drbobshowmaster (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Susie1220)*

normally on saturday night's me meet at the DQ on easton Ave. and on sunday night there's a meet at bennigans on lehigh st. i normally only make it out to one every week or two. if you want my number i can pm it to you, then if you send me a text or give me a buzz i can let you know next time we have a meet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2deep (Oct 10, 2006)

*dub ladies*

gotta give props to all the dubs ladies that drive, ride, or work on their own dubs, its a dub world, live it up


----------



## tiffanya21 (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (ilovemydub2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ilovemydub2* »_<--the name speaks for itself.
i wish there were a few more dubgirls in south florida....that didn't have lei's hanging from their rearview mirrors









from Miami?


----------



## ilovemydub2 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: (tiffanya21)*

no, coconut creek - a little north of fort lauderdale. however, i don't mind taking a drive to meet up w/ new people. the vw meets that are closest to me are pretty gay so i think i need to broaden my horizons.


----------



## tiffanya21 (Sep 8, 2006)

haha. There are 2 weekly VW meets near me. 
One on Thursday and one on Saturday. The one on Saturday isnt worth a damn sometimes. I havent been to the one on Thursday yet. 
Next time there is a big event, we should meet up and chill! 
Did you go to FixxFest?


----------



## ilovemydub2 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: (tiffanya21)*

no, i ended up having to work. but, don't think i won't "mysteriously break my leg" or end up with a life-threatening illness so i can go next year.


----------



## drbobshowmaster (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (ilovemydub2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ilovemydub2* »_no, i ended up having to work. but, don't think i won't "mysteriously break my leg" or end up with a life-threatening illness so i can go next year.









DEDICATION
(that's australian for beer







)


----------



## tiffanya21 (Sep 8, 2006)

well the next VW event that happens. We will have to meet up....I will call your work and make up some good excuse for ya. I do it all the time at my job!


----------



## ilovemydub2 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: (tiffanya21)*

lmao
sounds good. do you come to the g2gs down here?


----------



## shortgurl (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: (rustslanga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rustslanga* »_no offence ladies but i'd tag a chick who rides the bus. your car should be for you and not others and in this point i'm sure it's for the guys or TO BE ONE OF THE GUYS and have you ever seen chicks who rides hogs? same grip different leg split. just be girly, guys like that kinda woman.























because of men like you there are lesbians. you are the meriam-webster definition of an ignoramus. 
you might think you know what kind of woman guys like, but you DEFINITELY don't know what kind of guy women like (HINT: it's the opposite of you)


_Modified by shortgurl at 8:10 PM 11-15-2006_


----------



## tiffanya21 (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (ilovemydub2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ilovemydub2* »_lmao
sounds good. do you come to the g2gs down here?

I havent yet. But if theres a good one (by good I mean quite a few cars), Id be willing to make the travel! So keep me posted! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (shortgurl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortgurl* »_






















because of men like you there are lesbians. you are the meriam-webster definition of an ignoramus. 
you might think you know what kind of woman guys like, but you DEFINITELY don't know what kind of guy women like (HINT: it's the opposite of you)

_Modified by shortgurl at 8:10 PM 11-15-2006_

ouch! haha! someone just got owned.


----------



## jfg69 (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: (shortgurl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortgurl* »_






















because of men like you there are lesbians. you are the meriam-webster definition of an ignoramus. 
you might think you know what kind of woman guys like, but you DEFINITELY don't know what kind of guy women like (HINT: it's the opposite of you)

Can you say BITCH SLAPPED?!!


----------



## Das Vdub (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: (rustslanga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rustslanga* »_no offence ladies but i'd tag a chick who rides the bus. your car should be for you and not others and in this point i'm sure it's for the guys or TO BE ONE OF THE GUYS and have you ever seen chicks who rides hogs? same grip different leg split. just be girly, guys like that kinda woman.

wtf








I'd love to find a girl that loves VW's.


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: (vdubfixer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubfixer* »_ since i started this i guess it's time i posted a pic...
















Good times!


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

bump


----------



## kmcastle (Dec 1, 2006)

*raises hand* looking to get my first dub in march. dated 2 dub-doods that started it all and now i like to consider myself a sub-dubchick as i don't have one yet. love them though. i find that dub guys LOVE dub chicks too which is a plus when you and your boyfriend did a complete engine swap on his vw.


----------



## WhiteJettaBomb (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: (savethephishies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *savethephishies* »_yo im sara 
1993 slc corrado
yup im a vw model..like blammm .. ive had a mark3 jetta and now my raddo...







































































 Now thats whats I'm talking about. Hot Car for a Hot Girl! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by WhiteJettaBomb at 6:44 PM 12-6-2006_


----------



## VR6TUNER (May 2, 2000)

*Re: (ilovemydub2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ilovemydub2* »_no, coconut creek - a little north of fort lauderdale. however, i don't mind taking a drive to meet up w/ new people. the vw meets that are closest to me are pretty gay so i think i need to broaden my horizons.

That's funny I grew up in Coconut Creek. I left in the middle of my 8th grade year to move up to Orlando.


----------



## MattyDVR6 (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (miss vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miss vdub* »_ 
some of you girls/guys might know me...im the girl who sells the 'dubgirls do it better' tshirts at the shows... 
oh they *HELLA* do it better


----------



## kellykutthroat (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (MattyDVR6)*

It makes me really happy to see a post like this. I have a 2002 18T Beetle. Only had her for about 7 months, the mods are coming slowly but surely. I think it's really awesome to see more girls as car nuts.
REAL GIRLS DRIVE STICK!


----------



## OrdinaryGirl (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (kellykutthroat)*

My heap - AKA "Heidi" 87 GTI w/ a 91 G60 conversion:








I Love her THIS much!








Body Kit (I don't know what to do with it, I took it off and now I'm not sure I want it back on...):








My Heap & her partner in crime (his heap







):








My Old Heap (99 2.0l Beetle):









I've been at this far too long at this point...new charger comes next month (this one has a hole in it), and maybe Santa will pay for part of my new suspension!!








I ordered wheels last month, and I'll probably order the coilovers in the next couple months. I'm going back to school in March to be a mechanic, so the project is going to get stretched out just a little...but it's all good. That way I can do it all right! Stupid rust......








** sorry, forgot to Add: I'm 22, from Vancouver Island in BC (that's in Canada, and as you can see, I don't live in perma-snow!), and I'm a girl who loves her dub - a lot!
PPS: I got rid of that horrid mono-wiper crap. I had to do that because the other arm self-destructed on a road trip....grr. Plus I had to search high and low to get another arm with the spoiler! Stupid GTI-specific crap!


_Modified by gracefallen at 12:48 PM 12-9-2006_


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (gracefallen)*



I'm going back to school in March to be a mechanic said:


> Modified by gracefallen at 12:48 PM 12-9-2006[/I]


just a note: there is a difference between mechanics and technicians. don't be a mechanic.


----------



## RzinDubs (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (MyCarIsRed)*

95% of the time, I will get with a girl that drives a dub.


----------



## OrdinaryGirl (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (MyCarIsRed)*

Touche!
I'm trying to get on at one of the german specialty shops here, or even the stealership. Hell, I'd be happy working for BMW!
Either way, I'm doomed for the rest of my life to work with this disease we call Volkswagen, whether it be as an actual VW tech or just as a hobby....


----------



## bmxdubdub (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (ih8erickempf)*

yup.but my raddo is rocking his speedlines , dumped as **** ...


----------



## savethephishies (May 1, 2006)

sorry i posted under my boyfriends name..
<--speedlines


----------



## Armyxdeevubbin (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (savethephishies)*

me!
















on the left
& the passat
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Armyxdeevubbin)*

You have a starion too?


----------



## Armyxdeevubbin (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_You have a starion too?









yes sir!







it's my baby


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Armyxdeevubbin)*

Awesome!







My first car was an 87 Conquest. I loved that car.


----------



## Armyxdeevubbin (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

yeah mines an 88...& its actually a conquest, but more people know the name starion.


----------



## kellykutthroat (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (gracefallen)*

monday morning bump
















*gracefallen*, this is the cutest picture ever!!


----------



## OrdinaryGirl (Mar 16, 2005)

The worst part is I might not actually need to have kids as long as I have VWs to look after!


----------



## AutoTastC (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (PhRee77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhRee77* »_I see london, I see france....

rofllllll


----------



## villaness (Nov 5, 2006)

It's been a while but she came in and she's fly. Have a gander...yes, my eyes are closed. Oof.










_Modified by villaness at 7:21 PM 12-11-2006_


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (villaness)*

An Artist an' a Dub Girl.........._Cool!!!! _http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Merry X-mas!!!


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

Im a dub driver who loves chicks, and i love dub chicks even more. Does that count?


----------



## kellykutthroat (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (iampakman)*

the car
















rupert and i at wf12


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (villaness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *villaness* »_It's been a while but she came in and she's fly. Have a gander...yes, my eyes are closed. Oof.









_Modified by villaness at 7:21 PM 12-11-2006_

I see you used my idea of taking the corny pictures at the dealer when picking up the new ride.








Nice pic, nice car and congrats on finally getting yours.


----------



## Den. (Oct 16, 2005)

dubs as in VW's- My wife loves them as much as I do.
DUBs- the rims? She might actually think they look more retarded than I do!
She's a keeper!


----------



## Armyxdeevubbin (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (Den.)*

bump cause it's tuesday


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (Armyxdeevubbin)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jfg69 (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: (Armyxdeevubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Armyxdeevubbin* »_bump cause it's tuesday

















You make a nice hood ornament, can I get one too?...


----------



## Armyxdeevubbin (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (jfg69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jfg69* »_

You make a nice hood ornament, can I get one too?...









sure, as soon as they start mass-producing me.


----------



## AutoTastC (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (jfg69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jfg69* »_
You make a nice hood ornament, can I get one too?...









You do realize she's 15, right?


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (AutoTastC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutoTastC* »_
You do realize she's 15, right?









where is stone phillips when you need him?!! haha!


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (AutoTastC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutoTastC* »_
You do realize she's 15, right?

















I don't remember an age restriction on hood ornaments. 
Hood polishers on the other hand... give her a few more years


----------



## GTIcharlie (Jul 27, 2004)

Stone Phillips: Hi, would you like to take a seat for us


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
where is stone phillips when you need him?!! haha!









i was thinking the same thing.


----------



## GTIcharlie (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










Im in love, will you marry me? i make lots of money so we can have lots of GTI's and rabbits


----------



## jfg69 (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: (AutoTastC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutoTastC* »_
You do realize she's 15, right?









You say that like it's a bad thing...









ok, so maybe it is... I don't even remember BEING 15 it was so long ago!


----------



## AutoTastC (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (jfg69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jfg69* »_
... I don't even remember BEING 15 it was so long ago!









I feel your pain.


----------



## SiXdEeNiNe69 (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















im submitting that to dubporn.com!


----------



## drbobshowmaster (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (SiXdEeNiNe69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SiXdEeNiNe69* »_








im submitting that to dubporn.com!

i wonder how many ppl will go and look up that site to see if it's real now. . .
damn. i just did.


----------



## jfg69 (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: (drbobshowmaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drbobshowmaster* »_
i wonder how many ppl will go and look up that site to see if it's real now. . .
damn. i just did.









Guilty as charged...








and it's already taken too:

Registrant:
Omega Productions Company
8902 Stamps Rd
Downey, California 90240
United States
Registered through: GoDaddy.com, Inc. (http://www.godaddy.com)
Domain Name: DUBPORN.COM
Created on: 17-Jun-02
Expires on: 17-Jun-07
Last Updated on: 17-Jun-06
Administrative Contact:
Arbuckle, Scott [email protected]
Omega Productions
8902 Stamps Rd
Downey, California 90240
United States
(562) 413-4858


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (jfg69)*

damn thats funny


----------



## miss vdub (May 26, 2004)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (shortgurl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortgurl* »_i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif my dub, i wish there were other gurldubbers in columbus








i'm doing the auto-tech program at school so i can tune/mod my baby myself http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i want a t-shirt!
















still want a shirt?


----------



## shortgurl (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (miss vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miss vdub* »_
still want a shirt?

yeah fer sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (shortgurl)*

i'm in the process of designing some vw girlie tees for my girlfriend and some of her friends. i'll post up with where you can buy them once i get the designs finished.


----------



## kellykutthroat (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (MyCarIsRed)*

brent rules


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (kellykutthroat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kellykutthroat* »_brent rules

this is true.


----------



## fire_cky (Oct 5, 2006)

brent has yet to post a picture of steph in the vdub girls thread.


----------



## RandomDubber (Dec 13, 2006)

savethephishies you are sooo gorgeouss woww


----------



## ccollantes (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









You just made my day!


----------



## miss vdub (May 26, 2004)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (shortgurl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortgurl* »_yeah fer sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


PM me, i ship them


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (fire_cky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fire_cky* »_brent has yet to post a picture of steph in the vdub girls thread.

i don't have any... i'll get them sooner or later though.


----------



## vwtuner2010 (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (fire_cky)*

dont be dissing KANSAS, TOP City


----------



## fire_cky (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (vwtuner2010)*

haha, the central eastern part of kansas is nice, i just go to school in the dead center and it's super desolate out there.


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (fire_cky)*
















im in the middle


----------



## tiffanya21 (Sep 8, 2006)

dang theres alot more dub girls than I realized...








missvdub, 
and there isnt a dubgirls.net anymore why?!?! lol


----------



## Lanceevox (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (tiffanya21)*

My girlfriend loves my corrado and she really likes the way they look...BUT she doesnt like front wheel drive cars much (smart girl). She drives a 35th aniversary edition corvette/BMW 325i


----------



## miss vdub (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (tiffanya21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiffanya21* »_dang theres alot more dub girls than I realized...








missvdub, 
and there isnt a dubgirls.net anymore why?!?! lol

unfortnately it didnt work out. no one was really posting and i ended up just taking it down. i just use http://www.myspace.com/dubgirls now


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (wolfegirl1.8T)*



wolfegirl1.8T said:


> no shots of the pirate cannon on the back?


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_


wolfegirl1.8T said:


> no shots of the pirate cannon on the back?






wolfegirl1.8T said:


> haha you're funny


----------



## kellykutthroat (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (wolfegirl1.8T)*

hehe <3


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (wolfegirl1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfegirl1.8T* »_
haha you're funny









don't worry about it. we've all bought cars with ****ty add ons. ask hayz about the wire maze we found in my cabby when i bought it. i (no exaggeration) pulled about 200ft of extra wire from inside the car. it's easy enough to fix.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (MyCarIsRed)*

I'm trying to join mysapce Dubgirls.... I think I'll add this concept to the "you might be a dubber if...."
.....you're a happily married male and try to add Dubgirls myspace anyway.
Actually I'm going to go do that, be right back.


----------



## lanidee02 (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (vdubfixer)*

loved VWs before i even owned one...im on my third...when im makin millions down the road ill have my dream VEEDUB and my collector (ha im kinda in love with the VW THING...brite orange...yup one day)


----------



## andreizloyvwmk2 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (ccollantes)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Girls involved into vw's and into any other car community deserve a lots of respect. IMabsolutelysureO.


----------



## LowriderS10 (Jun 9, 2006)

haha...Heather: I've had sex a bunch of times within 20 metres of where your Beetle is parked in that photo hahahaha


----------



## airbornejet (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: (andreizloyvwmk2)*

2x....

_Quote, originally posted by *andreizloyvwmk2* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Girls involved into vw's and into any other car community deserve a lots of respect. IMabsolutelysureO.


----------



## leia149 (Jul 11, 2006)

I've been into VWs since I was 16. (I'll be 24 Sat.)
1st car was an '88 Fox wagon, 4spd. When I got it, it was lowered and rollin' on BBS's. That car made me cry so many times.
2nd and 3rd cars I was a traitor. Ended up with an '86 Accord, most reliable car I ever had, sold it back to the original owner last year (5spd). Then I went 2006 Acura RSX 5spd.
Just lost out on a bunch of money trading that pain in the ass for my Rabbit. It just feels so right to be back in VW, and weird at the same time cuz mine was sorta a piece, and now the bunny is NICE. (also 5spd, notice a theme?)
It'll be so nice to drive up to Waterfest this year in a VW and not an Acura, haha.


----------



## LowriderS10 (Jun 9, 2006)

how was your Fox wagon lowered?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (LowriderS10)*

I think we'll need photographical evidence. Of the Fox wagon, of course.


----------



## leia149 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I seem to only have 1 crappy pic on my computer, it has been like 4-5 years since I had that car.








And I bought it that way, all I know is it definetly wasn't stock suspension and it handled turns like a dream. I was so spoiled. Had a sweet steering wheel (same one as the Fox wagon at waterfest, I have a pic of that wheel but not mine).








For good measure, that's the Rabbit the day I got her.








And the Acura I traded in.


----------



## LowriderS10 (Jun 9, 2006)

nice wagon







I THINK that's the same colour as my 2dr







Nice Rabbit too...too bad you don't know the specifics of the suspension


----------



## Imola20th6spd (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (vdubfixer)*

dub lovin chick right here!! im on my second I love to drive them and werk on them!!!


























_Modified by Imola20th6spd at 9:08 PM 12-27-2006_


----------



## LowriderS10 (Jun 9, 2006)

daaaaaaaaaaaaayummmmmm LOVE Imola 337s...very hot...diggin' that FMIC too


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (fire_cky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fire_cky* »_do any exist in new jersey? hah

x2


----------



## Imola20th6spd (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_
x2
 thanx its alot of fun!!


----------



## Imola20th6spd (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (LowriderS10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LowriderS10* »_daaaaaaaaaaaaayummmmmm LOVE Imola 337s...very hot...diggin' that FMIC too









thanx!! its so much fun!!!


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (airbornejet)*

my girlfriend just spent 5 hours yesterday getting her hair cut and dyed... hopefully now she'll let me take her picture in her dub.


----------



## Imola20th6spd (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_my girlfriend just spent 5 hours yesterday getting her hair cut and dyed... hopefully now she'll let me take her picture in her dub.









oooh she sounds like a real car person gettin her hair done for 5 hours and all!


----------



## leia149 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (LowriderS10)*

Well I bought it that way, if I had done it I would have known more. I am a mechanical engineer afterall.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (Imola20th6spd)*

yeah but in her defense she only gets her hair cut like once a year... and she's not afraid to get her hands dirty. rides a motorcycle and snowboards as well as helps me work on our cars.


(my vr coupe is in the background







)


----------



## jkrigelman (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: (alizarine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alizarine* »_I'm 27, I'm a chick, and I....have an addiction to Volkswagens.
Is there a support group I can join? 

28 here and in fatuated with the dubs, my husband says I'm on vortex more than he is!







I need a support group too!
I dont have any pics of me working on the cars, but I can tell you that a mth ago, it was me chaning the muffler and adding a new tip to the GLS we have, it took 5 freakin hours too! 
Not to mention that the GTI we own is driven by me


----------



## lanidee02 (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_i'm in the process of designing some vw girlie tees for my girlfriend and some of her friends. i'll post up with where you can buy them once i get the designs finished.

good thing to invest in







ill take one!!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (lanidee02)*

Here is my car









Here is me with my new christmas gift


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (Minibabe)*

Hey ppls, names Taryn... this is my beast not yet in the streets.. Operation WHTCRCK.....








shes a lot cleaner now
















And an old one of me too...and my jeep


----------



## Arrrrr!32 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (savethephishies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *savethephishies* »_yo im sara 
1993 slc corrado
yup im a vw model..like blammm .. ive had a mark3 jetta and now my raddo...














































me


























































Sorry to hear about your car! I was getting ready to go up to the Dragon today, and saw that on killboy.com


----------



## jfg69 (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_Hey ppls, names Taryn... this is my beast not yet in the streets.. Operation WHTCRCK.....








shes a lot cleaner now
















And an old one of me too...and my jeep


















I thought you were selling it???


----------



## jfg69 (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_Here is me with my new christmas gift



Nice puppy! Boxer? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (jfg69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jfg69* »_Nice puppy! Boxer? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









THANKS








Yup.
Vet said he should be about 65-70pds full grown.
I cant wait to take him to the car shows this season, he is def. an awesome dog.








do you own any?


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (Minibabe)*

how about the dumbasses that left their dog in the car during waterfest?! i thought it was awesome when they announced they smashed their window to get the dog out.


----------



## KatWoman (Oct 18, 2001)

I love cars in general and I just got my own first Dub on New Year's Eve...a 2004 Reflex Silver Beetle (1.8T). After I get some other projects/obligations out of the way I hope to start having a little fun with it...so long as it doens't void my warranty. I dont really do the car club thing anymore...participated with 3-4 clubs in my 20s, too much trauma and drama, so I just do what I want with my cars and enjoy them on my own.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_how about the dumbasses that left their dog in the car during waterfest?! i thought it was awesome when they announced they smashed their window to get the dog out.










well that will def. not be me. that was extremely cruel and I cant even believe that someone would do that. 
People are so RETARTED!


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_

well that will def. not be me. that was extremely cruel and I cant even believe that someone would do that. 
People are so RETARTED!

agreed.


----------



## jfg69 (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_ do you own any?

Yup... Lester - he's a Staffordshire Bull Terrier








he's about 9 mos. old, 44 lbs at the moment. Loves to play, I take him to the dog run at Cedar Creek in Seaford.



_Modified by jfg69 at 1:28 PM 1-2-2007_


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (jfg69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jfg69* »_Yup... Lester - he's a Staffordshire Bull Terrier








he's about 9 mos. old, 44 lbs at the moment. Loves to play, I take him to the dog run at Cedar Creek in Seaford.

_Modified by jfg69 at 1:28 PM 1-2-2007_

he is so cute!
My puppy is only 12 weeks old and about 16 pds right now. The only thing that the pet store told us was that he was a boxer....not sure what kind, like you know







. It was a spur of the moment thing or else we would have gotten him from a breeder. But what he does is he runs runs runs for a while then crashes and falls a sleep for a while then does it all over again. 
Here he is wrestling w/ my other dog:


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (jfg69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jfg69* »_
I thought you were selling it???









no way... i just cant do it...I will live in my car and push it everywhere i gotta go before i let her go..







That is if i wind up getting kicked out... 
Minibabe your new puppy is too dang cute.. i love their saggy lil mushy faces.I wish my landlords let us have pets...








And to whoever left their doggie in the car.. SHAME ON YOU... you should be put in a kennel for a wk. as punishment.. Your walking around a car show looking at cars. Theres toliets for drinking water... WTF???


----------



## JOSHFL420 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (Minibabe)*

Nice a boxer I've had 5. They are the best dogs for both the scare and cuddle factors. He is what is refurred to as a "Fawn" boxer with his white chest and caramel coloring. He should grow to about 95lbs and if I may suggest a tire in the back yaurd because they love to play tug with anything. I have a 3 year old girl named Roxanne who loves to sleep with my fiance and I. Good luck oh and I loooooooveeeee Dub chicks...should get my girl to sign up for the tex.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_
Minibabe your new puppy is too dang cute.. i love their saggy lil mushy faces.I wish my landlords let us have pets...








And to whoever left their doggie in the car.. SHAME ON YOU... you should be put in a kennel for a wk. as punishment.. Your walking around a car show looking at cars. Theres toliets for drinking water... WTF???























thanks








x2


_Modified by Minibabe at 4:14 PM 1-2-2007_


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (JOSHFL420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JOSHFL420* »_Nice a boxer I've had 5. They are the best dogs for both the scare and cuddle factors. He is what is refurred to as a "Fawn" boxer with his white chest and caramel coloring. He should grow to about 95lbs and if I may suggest a tire in the back yaurd because they love to play tug with anything. I have a 3 year old girl named Roxanne who loves to sleep with my fiance and I. Good luck oh and I loooooooveeeee Dub chicks...should get my girl to sign up for the tex. 

He sleeps with me now, it is great he lays on my bed and I get a full 8hrs. out of him before he has to go out. He is only 12 weeks and he is pretty much house trained (thanks to having another dog, it really helped out). That is what I have been told they are great pets. 95PDS!!!! wow, my vet only told me about 70 at the most. He is going to be Huge!
Thanks everyone, and dont worry you can say hi to him at the first show...just as long as it is not to cold for him








Question to a boxer owner from another boxer owner.....did you have your boxers ears done? If so how old did they have to be? 
Yea, you should get her to sign up.....what does she drive? 


_Modified by Minibabe at 4:15 PM 1-2-2007_


----------



## fcknlow (Dec 1, 2006)

i wish there were more dub girls around here.....


----------



## timmay2424 (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (UntouchableGTI)*

agreed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: (fcknlow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fcknlow* »_i wish there were more dub girls around here.....

I never knew there were that many VW girls on here, and they have some cool VW's too. cheers


----------



## kellykutthroat (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (vr6fanatic)*

if you don't know, now you know..


----------



## JOSHFL420 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (Minibabe)*

Yea she sleep in the middle of us snoring away. I had 2 with the ears done and the rest without. We were going to do it but A: it's a pain in the but (have to use tampons to keep them up and to stop the bleeding) and B: takes away from the "buddy" face they all have. I will post some pics of my dogs with and without. I suggest leaving them down. 
She drives the MK4 Jetta and I drive the sheetle. Not very good with computers but could save my life if needed


----------



## nicoli (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_ 
Here is me with my new christmas gift


Awesome! I love Boxers. I might get one someday! 











_Modified by nicoli at 2:53 AM 1-4-2007_


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (jfg69)*

i ahve a staffy too! i love my little man, Stig is 7 months and 34 lbs


----------



## magoo_lc1 (May 9, 2006)

Cool boxers. My parents and i have always owned one. You have a nice fawn there. Here is my 5 year old monster Rocko. He is about 95lbs.










_Modified by magoo_lc1 at 2:50 PM 1-4-2007_


----------



## jfg69 (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re:*

OK, somebody needs to start a new thread! Post pics of your VW luvin dogs!
Here...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3008383


_Modified by jfg69 at 6:31 PM 1-4-2007_


----------



## TheCheeta (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: (jfg69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jfg69* »_OK, somebody needs to start a new thread! Post pics of your VW luvin dogs!
Here...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3008383

_Modified by jfg69 at 6:31 PM 1-4-2007_

Good idea! And now, back to our regularly scheduled program, "Dub Lovin' Chicks"


----------



## Kreivi (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (nicoli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nicoli* »_
Awesome! I love Boxers. I might get one someday! 










_Modified by nicoli at 2:53 AM 1-4-2007_

I guess that technically Testarossa engine is a 180-degree v-12








Boxers are nice though


----------



## nicoli (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (Kreivi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kreivi* »_I guess that technically Testarossa engine is a 180-degree v-12








Boxers are nice though









Yeah, I guess that's true, but here's what I originally searched for:








I liked the look of the Testarossa engine though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
back to topic
More dub-lovin' chicks please!!!


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (nicoli)*

magnum PI got tons of chicks in that car. i'm sure some of them drove dubs, so i guess this really isn't that far off topic


----------



## 16v po boy (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (MyCarIsRed)*




















_Modified by vwsteve at 11:23 AM 1-7-2007_


----------



## AutoTastC (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (16v po boy)*

_*Sits back and waits for the comments on the above pic*_


----------



## MattyDVR6 (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (AutoTastC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutoTastC* »__*Sits back and waits for the comments on the above pic*_


----------



## Crousey (Jan 5, 2007)

Any Dub chicks in Canada; give me a shout.


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (Crousey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutoTastC* »__*Sits back and waits for the comments on the above pic*_

X2

_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_Any Dub chicks in Jersey give me a shout


----------



## VANAGON JOHN (May 9, 2006)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*

i see london, I see france.....


----------



## fcknlow (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: (Crousey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crousey* »_Any Dub chicks in Canada; give me a shout.

yea can i post my wanted ad here?? haha....

CEPA dub girls holla....


----------



## Crousey (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (fcknlow)*

Maybe they will make a exception for this thread?HAHA


----------



## Mopsy (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (VANAGON JOHN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VANAGON JOHN* »_i see london, I see france.....

Anybody who didn't catch this thread yesterday is going to wonder why you're saying that


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Mopsy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mopsy* »_Anybody who didn't catch this thread yesterday is going to wonder why you're saying that
















- I saw it earlier this morning


----------



## nicoli (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_







- I saw it earlier this morning
















Crap! I always miss these things!!!


----------



## gtiguy915 (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (Mopsy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mopsy* »_
Anybody who didn't catch this thread yesterday is going to wonder why you're saying that









pg 3


----------



## Mike.Mike. (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (gtiguy915)*

All you pretty dub girls move to Buffalo!! haha<3





















For working on ur cars!


----------



## andsoyeah (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (vdubfixer)*

I LOVE my V-Dub. 
Not many guys take chicks seriously though with their cars, and I get a lot of guys who try to sell me **** for my car that will do absolutely nothing, or guys at 002 Auto who ask me if I'm sure I'm buying the right oil/oil filter. Although, I have to say, the best part is blowing their minds by responding with a genuine answer and putting them in their place.
Pssh.
But yeah. I love my VW. All VW's at that.
<3V-Dub for LIFE<3


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (andsoyeah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andsoyeah* »_I LOVE my V-Dub. 
Not many guys take chicks seriously though with their cars, and I get a lot of guys who try to sell me **** for my car that will do absolutely nothing, or guys at 002 Auto who ask me if I'm sure I'm buying the right oil/oil filter. Although, I have to say, the best part is blowing their minds by responding with a genuine answer and putting them in their place.
Pssh.
But yeah. I love my VW. All VW's at that.
<3V-Dub for LIFE<3

Very well said http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ccollantes (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (Minibabe)*

bump for more dub chicks! Very interesting thread!


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (Mike.Mike.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike.Mike.* »_All you pretty dub girls move to Buffalo!! 

Ummmmm, no.


----------



## RandomDubber (Dec 13, 2006)

need more proof ^^^


----------



## ccollantes (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*

















Ahhh.. the mystery DUB chick!


----------



## black lavender (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_Lo from the show Laguna Beach got a white 05' Jetta for graduation, but she recently sold it on ebay and bought a bmp 06' GTI 








and here is my friend Jessika's car from germany...








I'd hit it?


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (JTGTI)*









looks like shes one fun chick.


----------



## MK2_VRSICK (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (Imola20th6spd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Imola20th6spd* »_dub lovin chick right here!! im on my second I love to drive them and werk on them!!!

























_Modified by Imola20th6spd at 9:08 PM 12-27-2006_

Nice 20th, I had one almost identical.







I wish I still had it, but I had to step my game up or I will be here soon anyway. Got the 89 VRT Jetta and I'm in the market for an R.


----------



## .w3b. (Feb 12, 2005)

Dub chicks own!


----------



## stealdubben (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: (.w3b.)*

Are there any Dub Girls in Pa?


----------



## jkrigelman (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: (stealdubben)*

right here...
my dubs are on my signature and there should be a link somewhere in my profile for my homepage


----------



## MK2_VRSICK (Jul 8, 2006)

Any dub chicks in TN.


----------



## Crousey (Jan 5, 2007)

In eastern canada?


----------



## TheCheeta (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (Crousey)*

In my bedroom?

















Sorry... it was there, I had to. And no... no dub lovin' chicks there...


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Crousey)*

Vdub girls are the s**t.. And you dont know....


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*

i'm looking for a dubgirl....they're hard to find


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (ccollantes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ccollantes* »_Ahhh.. the mystery DUB chick! 






























Better?






















Enough of my pics, here's my spoiled brats...
Princess PITA:
Before:








After:








(Still needs the GTI stripes and rear suspension installed; front suspension -- H&R/Bilsteins http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif -- was installed last year.)
Hopefully I'll be installing the new oil cooler this weekend and determining WTF is wrong with the trans/shifter.
Abused Prince:








Old pic; has smoked tail lights now and will be getting a GLI front spoiler/valance this year.


----------



## MK2_VRSICK (Jul 8, 2006)

Nice dubs. definitely gotta love the BBS's on both cars.


----------



## winteR` (May 16, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (oh tell me lies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh tell me lies* »_ew. i'd rather not be lumped into the same category as 'lo' from laguna beach. i know a lot of girls that are like 'omg i drive a super cute jetta omg omg omg my daddy bought it for me'







yea...she seems like that type. *gag me.* i actually know how my car runs and what it does, i've worked on my car and i love it. girls like that make me kinda sick. i'm a volkswagengirl, shes a girl that likes volkswagens.

I'm sure we could work _something_ out...
Huzzah! File that one under 'I' for Innuendo.


----------



## Conceps (Dec 5, 2005)

damn, where are all the New England DUBchicks? They out there?


----------



## 54-46 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*

(I refuse to be one of those idiots who qoutes a picture and inturn simply bloats a thread to ridiclous proportions)
Kamzcab86, this is an _awesome_ photograph, and the awesomeness of it has absolutely nothing at all to do with you, your gender, your body, or your car preference, but the way that you've managed to really bring alot of things together in a visually kickass sort of way.
Thumbs up to you, whomever thought of this, and whomever took it.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Any dub chicks in Ohio? I'm available...








savethephishies: *DAMN*!







Not bad at all!







And, you certainly seem to know your stuff, too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Armyxdeevubbin: C'mon, now, that's just not right... teasing us all when you're 15 (and not at all legal in most states.)


----------



## 16v po boy (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

alot easier to find a non dub chic and then convert. 
my last two floozies were honda girls till they met me. now they would never drive anything but a vw and have the knowledge, and skill to show thier love.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (16v po boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16v po boy* »_alot easier to find a non dub chic and then convert. 
my last two floozies were honda girls till they met me. now they would never drive anything but a vw and have the knowledge, and skill to show thier love. 



Nah, the same rules apply as from Cheaters. If they converted to you, they'll convert from you.


----------



## GolfLass (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*

Im a girl

















(i know i look like a psycho lol)


_Modified by GolfLass at 12:56 PM 1-14-2007_


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Didn't know psychos looked like red Xs.


----------



## DubGrl (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (Bora_Azul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bora_Azul* »_i'm looking for a dubgirl....they're hard to find 

but, are they?


----------



## ccollantes (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (GolfLass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfLass* »_ Im a girl

















(i know i look like a psycho lol)

_Modified by GolfLass at 12:56 PM 1-14-2007_

Dub chick from Canada... the 1st! (too lazy to go back the threads and check)


----------



## GolfLass (Dec 6, 2004)

No im a scummy brit. But have family in Canada, im there alot, so thats my second home! 
I'm coming over in 3 weeks to go snowboarding! and then in the summer to work. So im hoping to attend some shows..on my own cos i'll have no friends :-( haha


----------



## GTIcharlie (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_






























Wow, your the mysterious dub chick, we should give you your own thread just to find out who you are. Either way, your a hottie and would love to see that face.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

FWIW, the Mk3 TDI variant == pure awesomeness.








And, so does that pic of kamzcab. Good car, good body, awesome photography.


----------



## OrdinaryGirl (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: (ccollantes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ccollantes* »_
Dub chick from Canada... the 1st! (too lazy to go back the threads and check) 


You fail...I'm from Canada!


----------



## ccollantes (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (GolfLass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfLass* »_ 
I'm coming over in 3 weeks to go snowboarding! and then in the summer to work. So im hoping to attend some shows..on my own cos i'll have no friends :-( haha

If the weather holds up, we should be getting some snow but I'm not betting on it. Ontario's weather has been really really crappy and inconsistent. Damn global warming! btw, CIAS is coming this feb! can't miss that one! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *gracefallen* »_You fail...I'm from Canada!









WoohoO! I bet there more here in this thread... 


_Modified by ccollantes at 10:40 PM 1-14-2007_


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (GTIcharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIcharlie* »_Wow, your the mysterious dub chick, we should give you your own thread just to find out who you are. Either way, your a hottie and would love to see that face. 

she is kamzcab86







not really so mysterious... but if you want to know where to find her look in AZ or in the cabriolet section of the vortex ... hell just stumble over here ... that is her website.


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (GTIcharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIcharlie* »_ we should give you your own thread just to find out who you are.























Thank you for all the compliments, guys.








I'm not mysterious by any means. I don't post in the AZ Forum, but you can indeed find me in the Cabriolet & Mk1 Forums. You'll find tons of Cabriolet pics, but will not find any pics of me on CabbyInfo.com







.
I do have a personal web site listed in my profile, but for the search- and click-challenged:


----------



## winteR` (May 16, 2006)

[email protected]
/thread


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*

kam owns.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (******)*


_Quote, originally posted by ******** »_kam owns.

wasn't she on that show blossom?


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
wasn't she on that show blossom?

hahaha i loved that show!!!
I dont really care who shows off what. That depends of what you want to be recognized as..!









































_Modified by TaTasShleepAHh at 9:34 PM 1-16-2007_


----------



## jfg69 (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_










When is this car gonna hit the streets of L.I.??? Get to work! No snow, no excuse!


----------



## kuklaki (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

Into dubs...hmmm more like an obsession. Old "dub lovin' chick" here








Jetta and Cabby:









The twins:









The Ghia








Helmet Head:


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (DubGrl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubGrl* »_
but, are they?

they are...and you don't count Lisa















let me re-phrase my comment
i wouldn't mind finding a single dub girl


----------



## DubGrl (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (Bora_Azul)*








There you go! 
Ladies..... He's right here, come and get him!


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (jfg69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jfg69* »_
When is this car gonna hit the streets of L.I.??? Get to work! No snow, no excuse!





































I know!!! Money is still killing me from Xmas....And i thought i was going to get some help from my bday and apparently people forget about you when you turn 26















Shes getting there tho. Tom. i take care of my license. ( speeding ticket from JTI )








Im mad theres no snow, it hasnt even been cold.. What the h*** is going on global warming?


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (kuklaki)*

Helmet Head:







[/QUOTE]
i have that same bike and my girlfriend has an 04 sv650. mine is for sale now. i'm looking at buying a cbr600. so any guys or girls that want to get a bike, it's a great starter bike!!


----------



## kuklaki (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
i have that same bike and my girlfriend has an 04 sv650. mine is for sale now. i'm looking at buying a cbr600. so any guys or girls that want to get a bike, it's a great starter bike!!

I agree, it's my starter bike and I love it, but for your sales sake-its also a great little bike to take to the twisties







Thought I'd pump up you sales pitch a lil.


----------



## pinkmoon1028 (Dec 22, 2006)

i LOVE my cabby! there ain't nothing wrong with a dublovin' gurl.







lol.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (kuklaki)*

yeah it's a great bike, and i'd no doubt keep it if i didn't spend so much time on the highways doing 90mph. i need something a little more stretched out with full fairings. i love it though. romped on some douchebag in a worked evo that thought he was hot ****...


----------



## jfg69 (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: (kuklaki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kuklaki* »_Into dubs...hmmm more like an obsession. Old "dub lovin' chick" here









Old?... Wait till ya hit 45..







I'm still dubn, just use my kid as an excuse










_Modified by jfg69 at 1:56 PM 1-15-2007_


----------



## GTIcharlie (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_

















I liky likey. whats a crackin?


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (kuklaki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kuklaki* »_
The twins:










Do you have more pics.? These girls are beautiful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 56-okrasa (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_






















Thank you for all the compliments, guys.









I'm not mysterious by any means. I don't post in the AZ Forum, but you can indeed find me in the Cabriolet & Mk1 Forums. You'll find tons of Cabriolet pics, but will not find any pics of me on CabbyInfo.com







.
I do have a personal web site listed in my profile, but for the search- and click-challenged:
























Luv that profile shot & hat.... Reminds me of the mid 1980's era. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kuklaki (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_
Do you have more pics.? These girls are beautiful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thank you







The US spec one is mine, the Euro one is my husband's.


----------



## Henrietta (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: (kuklaki)*

I'm in love. (With the Scirocco's)


----------



## ccollantes (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (kuklaki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kuklaki* »_Thank you







The US spec one is mine, the Euro one is my husband's. 


















If these is your idea of DUBchicks... then I AGREE!!!!!!!!! Beautiful!


----------



## Mike Gordon (Apr 11, 2005)

I love you all.


----------



## Conceps (Dec 5, 2005)

im feelin those Sciroccos. Nice job.


----------



## ccollantes (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_






















Thank you for all the compliments, guys.








I'm not mysterious by any means. I don't post in the AZ Forum, but you can indeed find me in the Cabriolet & Mk1 Forums. You'll find tons of Cabriolet pics, but will not find any pics of me on CabbyInfo.com







.
I do have a personal web site listed in my profile, but for the search- and click-challenged:








































The Mysterious DUBchick ain't mysterious anymore... this thread was beginning to be really interesting. Anyhow, it's nice to see your face finally! DUBchick still rules! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by ccollantes at 8:27 PM 1-16-2007_


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: (ccollantes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ccollantes* »_
















The Mysterious DUBchick ain't mysterious anymore... this thread was beginning to be really interesting. Anyhow, it's nice to see your face finally! DUBchick still rules! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by ccollantes at 8:27 PM 1-16-2007_

Ever meet Rush?


----------



## ccollantes (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (Spa_driver)*

I know that band Rush but if its something else.. i'd be interested to know!


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

paging IANgti


----------



## crazyreesie (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (kuklaki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kuklaki* »_









Stunning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (crazyreesie)*

I know 2 Dub chix but I can't date them 'cause one's my 14yrs old sister and the other one's my cousin who owns a 4dr GLS 1.8T and a clipper Cabby.


----------



## jfg69 (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: (turbodube)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodube* »_I know 2 Dub chix but I can't date them 'cause one's my 14yrs old sister and the other one's my cousin who owns a 4dr GLS 1.8T and a clipper Cabby.

Doesnt that depend on what state you live in????











































page 11: own3d



_Modified by jfg69 at 12:19 AM 1-20-2007_


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Those of us who post in the Mk2 forum just wonder... where is the Kate Booty(tm)?
Shouldn't she be in this thread?


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (jfg69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jfg69* »_
Doesn't that depend on what state you live in????











































page 11: own3d

_Modified by jfg69 at 12:19 AM 1-20-2007_

Up north the sister and cousin lovin' is something that is frowned upon



































.


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm a newbie to the dub scene. My ex was wayyy into his dub and i loved all the mods he did to it... so i went out and bought one... Its totally stock for now, but hey we'll see what happens.


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (caerulailex)*

lets see some pics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*

click on my myspace link in my sig and you can see pics.....







haha


----------



## ccollantes (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (caerulailex)*

more?


----------



## jfg69 (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_click on my myspace link in my sig and you can see pics.....







haha

"This profile is set to private. This user must add you as a friend to see his/her profile. "
what, no love for the Vdub boys?


----------



## jfg69 (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_Those of us who post in the Mk2 forum just wonder... where is the Kate Booty(tm)?
Shouldn't she be in this thread?

Wow, last I saw the Kate booty was at H2O....


----------



## MiaGTi (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re:*


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: Re: (MiaGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MiaGTi* »_









i couldnt get into this car until i saw it in white..... they are growing on me.....a lot.


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

okay its not private, but its not that exciting either....lol


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_okay its not private, but its not that exciting either....lol

i love the pic that you say is you at your worst. drunk as hell and throw'in up some metal. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Re: (MiaGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MiaGTi* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Nice Mk2, too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (******)*

haha thanks.... gotta love those drunken moments, i dont even remember that pic being taken.


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_haha thanks.... gotta love those drunken moments, i dont even remember that pic being taken. 

those are the best ones.


----------



## MiaGTi (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Nice Mk2, too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Thanks!


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Re: (MiaGTi)*

i love the pick of the 337 with the drums in the rear!! my old mk3 gti once had 3 amp stacks in the back. (2)4x12 guitar cabs, 4x10 bass cab, and all three heads. plus guitars and some other random stuff like drum thrones and cable bags. gotta love the hatch!


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

damnright man, i've had a complete drum kit in my rabbit plus a bass and 2 people.


----------



## Cool Me (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (miss vdub)*

my gf http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (diggb5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diggb5* »_my gf http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









your lack of pictures does not amuse the elders.


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
your lack of pictures does not amuse the elders.

hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (******)*

LMAO, you guys are unbelievable, You do know about the hot chicks on bike thread dont ya???


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_LMAO, you guys are unbelievable, You do know about the hot chicks on bike thread dont ya???









not sure if you're interested, but there's a g2g every week on the berlin tpke at Dunkin Donuts across from hooters...a bunch of people from Bristol usually go .....
its tonight at 8ish if you're interested, there's a thread in the tristate too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_LMAO, you guys are unbelievable, You do know about the hot chicks on bike thread dont ya???










i guess i don't sit at the cool table because i have no idea what your talking.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (******)*


_Quote, originally posted by ******** »_

i guess i don't sit at the cool table because i have no idea what your talking.

yeah i haven't heard of this either, but i have a biker chick so i'm set there... oh and i've already posted pictures of her, so just image she's on a bike instead of in a car


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

Here ya go... all the eye candy you could ask for....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=533493


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_Here ya go... all the eye candy you could ask for....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=533493

fake girls and motorcycles http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif... hardly dub luvin chicks



_Modified by mrreet at 7:12 PM 1-24-2007_


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (mrreet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrreet* »_
fake girls and motorcycles http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif... hardly dub luvin chicks


_Modified by mrreet at 7:12 PM 1-24-2007_

ehhh i tried, they were complaining about the lack of pics being posted in the thread of women...so tried to hook em up... i failed...


----------



## futur (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: (villaness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *villaness* »_It's been a while but she came in and she's fly. Have a gander...yes, my eyes are closed. Oof.











hey! i work with christina. audi tech at split vw/audi dealer.


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_
ehhh i tried, they were complaining about the lack of pics being posted in the thread of women...so tried to hook em up... i failed...









I like real girls


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_
ehhh i tried, they were complaining about the lack of pics being posted in the thread of women...so tried to hook em up... i failed...









it's not the lack of girls pictures that we complained about. it was a lack of pictures of girls with their dubs that we complained about.


----------



## jfg69 (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_
ehhh i tried, they were complaining about the lack of pics being posted in the thread of women...so tried to hook em up... i failed...









In order for forgiveness to be granted, you must post pics of YOU on a motorcycle. That covers A) dub-luvin chick and B) hot chick on MC and C) yet another pic of you...
PS: My MC is available for pics


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
it's not the lack of girls pictures that we complained about. it was a lack of pictures of girls with their dubs that we complained about.









x2


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (jfg69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jfg69* »_
In order for forgiveness to be granted, you must post pics of YOU on a motorcycle. That covers A) dub-luvin chick and B) hot chick on MC and C) yet another pic of you...
PS: My MC is available for pics































1) i dont own a motorcycle but my sister does 2) i dont have pics of me with my dub, its just a baby, only 3 weeks old 3) Im not that hot...LOL


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_
Im not *that* hot...LOL 

wow, the big head you have. egomaniac.......


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (******)*


_Quote, originally posted by ******** »_
wow, the big head you have. egomaniac.......










LOL, yeah they have to grease up doorways to get my head through!

Oh wait on second thought, maybe thats my @ss...... LOL


----------



## TheCheeta (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_
1) i dont own a motorcycle but my sister does 2) i dont have pics of me with my dub, its just a baby, only 3 weeks old 3) Im not that hot...LOL 

Well, if you read the title, it says, "how many dub luvin chicks are out there?", not "how many *not that hot* dub luvin chicks are out there?"


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_
LOL, yeah they have to grease up doorways to get my head through!

Oh wait on second thought, maybe thats my @ss...... LOL









haha, it must be hard to keep that much greese with you at all times. maybe one day they'll find a cure for bigheaditis.


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (TheCheeta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheCheeta* »_
Well, if you read the title, it says, "how many dub luvin chicks are out there?", not "how many *not that hot* dub luvin chicks are out there?" 

Yeah i got that but the 'hot' reference was to jfg's quote on the previous page about me putting up pics w/ dub or on a motorcyle for forgiveness and that would cover the "hot chic on dub and bike" quota... but i said thatd be great, but im not that hot.... 
Just being silly, not trying to turn this thread into a debate on who's hot or not... my bad!


----------



## TheCheeta (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_
Just being silly, not trying to turn this thread into a debate on who's hot or not... my bad! 

No apologies necessary... I was being tongue-in-cheek.
I'd post a pic, but:
a.) I'm a dude.
b.) While my g/f likes my car a lot, she is not a 'dub luvin chick' of the type ya'll are seeking. But, I have to say, I am glad to hear that there are gals out there that are passionate about their rides and that they're right here on the 'tex. Very cool.
PS... Woo! I'm proud of myself by using all homonyms of the word "there" in the last sentence... properly, even!!


----------



## jfg69 (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_
Yeah i got that but the 'hot' reference was to jfg's quote on the previous page about me putting up pics w/ dub or on a motorcyle for forgiveness and that would cover the "hot chic on dub and bike" quota... but i said thatd be great, but im not that hot.... 
Just being silly, not trying to turn this thread into a debate on who's hot or not... my bad! 

And of course, HOT is a matter of personal opinion and taste... and I must say, that even as "old" as I am, my taste hasn't changed much and I have plenty of opinions... so just go give me a damn picture of you on MY bike so I can have a "Hot Chick on my Bike" pic to post!


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (TheCheeta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheCheeta* »_
No apologies necessary... I was being tongue-in-cheek.
I'd post a pic, but:
a.) I'm a dude.
b.) While my g/f likes my car a lot, she is not a 'dub luvin chick' of the type ya'll are seeking. But, I have to say, I am glad to hear that there are gals out there that are passionate about their rides and that they're right here on the 'tex. Very cool.
PS... Woo! I'm proud of myself by using all homonyms of the word "there" in the last sentence... properly, even!!









eh throw up a pic anyway. Everyone is beautiful to someone and if your gf loves you and you love dubs, then it qualifies. 
My pics are on my home page in my sig. As i say, "Love me or leave me the hell alone" haha. Otherwise eff em... Hot or Not i still think im pretty cool!


----------



## Biloo2U (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (tiffanya21)*

you're cute and your dub is not bad eithor. Nice and subtle


----------



## lori_ceetee (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: (Biloo2U)*

whoa. just found this thread. where the heck have i been?
my baby gretchen:








woo hooooo
love them vdubs


----------



## vdubbgrlnextdoor (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: (lori_ceetee)*

Before:

After:


so last week some minivan thought he could drive right through me








oh well shopping for a new dub is always fun.


----------



## lori_ceetee (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: (vdubbgrlnextdoor)*

oh my gosh!!! are you ok?


----------



## vdubbgrlnextdoor (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: (lori_ceetee)*

yeah im fine. just the normal whiplash and what not. poor priscilla went to dub heaven though










_Modified by vdubbgrlnextdoor at 12:14 AM 1-26-2007_


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (vdubbgrlnextdoor)*

I think we should make a guys and dubs thread...so the chicks could see us


----------



## bashshar (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (vdubbgrlnextdoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbgrlnextdoor* »_yeah im fine. just the normal whiplash and what not. poor priscilla went to dub heaven though









_Modified by vdubbgrlnextdoor at 12:14 AM 1-26-2007_

this sucks, glad you're ok though


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_I think we should make a guys and dubs thread...so the chicks could see us























you don't want that cause you'll get **** like this:


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

oh... and the hoff


----------



## Communications (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (kmcastle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kmcastle* »_*raises hand* looking to get my first dub in march. dated 2 dub-doods that started it all and now i like to consider myself a sub-dubchick as i don't have one yet. love them though. i find that dub guys LOVE dub chicks too which is a plus when you and your boyfriend did a complete engine swap on his vw.

Dated? You sound as you don't date one of them anymore? So does that make you single?


----------



## lori_ceetee (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: (Communications)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Communications* »_
Dated? You sound as you don't date one of them anymore? So does that make you single?

scammin' for chicks in the dubchicks thread, eh?


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (lori_ceetee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lori_ceetee* »_
scammin' for chicks in the dubchicks thread, eh?


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (lori_ceetee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lori_ceetee* »_
scammin' for chicks in the dubchicks thread, eh?
















try myspace.


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
you don't want that cause you'll get **** like this:
























Good point


----------



## kmcastle (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: (lori_ceetee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lori_ceetee* »_
scammin' for chicks in the dubchicks thread, eh?
















no he's not. he's just being a smart @ss because he's actually dating me and he just decided to be a jerk and correct my grammar. from i've "dated" to i dated one and am currently dating another.








edited for eric


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (kmcastle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kmcastle* »_
no he's not. he's just being a smart @ss because he's actually dating me and he just decided to be a jerk and correct my grammar. from i've "dated" to i dated one and am currently dating another.








edited for eric

so who's car was faster? the old guy or the new guy? 
*pours on the gasoline*


----------



## yo vanilla (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_oh... and the hoff


hoff RULES!!!


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (yo vanilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yo vanilla* »_
hoff RULES!!!









hahaha did you see him in Doge Ball?


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_I think we should make a guys and dubs thread...so the chicks could see us























LOL, Go for it... but the post above might be a little too accurate... hehe.


----------



## kmcastle (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
so who's car was faster? the old guy or the new guy? 
*pours on the gasoline*









the new guy







91 fox=fire breathing race car. the ex had an 84 scirocco with a 2.0 running on digi II







. oh and "new guy's" mini cooper rocks my socks










_Modified by kmcastle at 8:49 PM 1-26-2007_


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_
LOL, Go for it... but the post above might be a little too accurate... hehe.


HAHA...I don't have "hoff" pics of myself...I hope alot of guys don't







...cause it just ain't right...


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_
HAHA...I don't have "hoff" pics of myself...I hope alot of guys don't







...cause it just ain't right...
















HA! i wouldnt put anything past you people from JERSEY!!!! LOL


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (caerulailex)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Chick's who dig these!!!!!


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_
HA! i wouldnt put anything past you people from JERSEY!!!! LOL










LOL,,,TOUCHE......But I still stand by my previous statement


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

MMMMM HMMMMM driving down the jersey pike i once saw a car lookin just like that on the side of the road, and lo and behold, theres a man in a speedo with the words "greenlabeldub" standing right beside it....


----------



## yo vanilla (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_
hahaha did you see him in Doge Ball?

you know, i really liked the cameo in the spongebob movie







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yo vanilla (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_
HAHA...I don't have "hoff" pics of myself...I hope alot of guys don't







...cause it just ain't right...
















well, lemme just say that whoever becomes my myspace friend immediately gets a picture of the hoff in their comments section


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

LMAO, i def gotta add you as a friend, just for the benefit of the hoff! LOL


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_MMMMM HMMMMM driving down the jersey pike i once saw a car lookin just like that on the side of the road, and lo and behold, theres a man in a speedo with the words "greenlabeldub" standing right beside it....


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*

Ummmmmmmm, less guys posting useless posts, more girls posting useful posts!


----------



## lori_ceetee (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: (yo vanilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yo vanilla* »_
you know, i really liked the cameo in the spongebob movie







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

that was a little crazy


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_Ummmmmmmm, less guys posting useless posts, more girls posting useful posts!
































HAHAHA....sorry I dont have sexy legs like you Kammy


















































But yes on with the girl pics


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_LMAO, i def gotta add you as a friend, just for the benefit of the hoff! LOL

we are myspace freinds http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







...look for the cabby










_Modified by GreenLabeLDUB at 6:00 AM 1-27-2007_


----------



## kmcastle (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_

HAHAHA....sorry I dont have sexy legs like you Kammy


















































But yes on with the girl pics


no legs but you can see the dub chick.


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (kmcastle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kmcastle* »_

no legs but you can see the dub chick. 










and a very pretty dub chick at that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yo vanilla (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_LMAO, i def gotta add you as a friend, just for the benefit of the hoff! LOL

here it is


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (lori_ceetee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lori_ceetee* »_
that was a little crazy









rotflmao


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (yo vanilla)*

added ya. LOL i just moved back from milwaukee, have a job opportunity in appleton as well. YAY, well if i take it at least i know someone who lives there now!


----------



## yo vanilla (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: (caerulailex)*

thats cool, where at in appleton?


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (yo vanilla)*

principal financial


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (yo vanilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yo vanilla* »_
here it is










HAHAHA...Youre right you did leave a hoff pic on my myspace


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

LMAO, yep i got a pic of the hoff too. Woo hoo


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_LMAO, yep i got a pic of the hoff too. Woo hoo

I didn't


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*

You must add yo vanilla as a friend, its part of the deal...


----------



## GTIcharlie (Jul 27, 2004)

I have a secret romance with kammy, so I have to say she is the hotter of the two.


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: (GTIcharlie)*

Did I post to this thread yet?


----------



## Trapper (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_Ummmmmmmm, less guys posting useless posts, more girls posting useful posts!



















































 
Hey no greasy legs this time, like it was a bad thing


----------



## kuklaki (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northsurveyor* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Chick's who dig these!!!!!






























































Oh my! That right there is sheer VW prOn http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the grill on the droptop, though is ..... ummmmm...I'll be nice.

_Modified by kuklaki at 12:00 PM 1-28-2007_


_Modified by kuklaki at 11:20 AM 1-29-2007_


----------



## yo vanilla (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
I didn't









if you want the gift of hoff, you must first sign me up as a myspace friend


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (yo vanilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yo vanilla* »_
if you want the gift of hoff, you must first sign me up as a myspace friend

do you have any of him in his dodge ball outfit?


----------



## yo vanilla (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*

i'm sure i can dig something up


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (yo vanilla)*

adding you i am....


----------



## LovesFionA3 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (vdubfixer)*

Im a dub luvin girl with an AAUUDDII!!!...Gotta love them both!


----------



## yo vanilla (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_adding you i am....









hey i sent you a dodgeball hoff, but i don't see it on your page!!


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (yo vanilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yo vanilla* »_
hey i sent you a dodgeball hoff, but i don't see it on your page!!

I know i was looking for it and couldnt find it.... Hoffs in hiding huh???


----------



## RoadRunner219 (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: (caerulailex)*

Okay, I'm using this thread as a chance to whore out my baby-in-the-making.
Hoping to do a 16v swap this summer and auto x.







We'll see if it actually falls through w/ school and work, etc.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (RoadRunner219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoadRunner219* »_Okay, I'm using this thread as a chance to whore out my baby-in-the-making.Hoping to do a 16v swap this summer and auto x.







We'll see if it actually falls through w/ school and work, etc.

































if you're going to autoX, i'd suggest doing a obd1 2.0aba swap. it's a little more reliable and if stuff breaks you can at least scan the car. plus it has better compression and a little easier to make good torque.


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (kmcastle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kmcastle* »_

no legs but you can see the dub chick. 









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
nice


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (atomicalex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atomicalex* »_Did I post to this thread yet?









Finally a dub chick from around here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (mrreet)*

Any more girls on LI (Suffolk County)? 
Its hard to find another girl that is into cars to hang out with, all of my other girlfriends are not into cars. Instead of going shopping (granted I like to shop







) but, I would be cool to be able to work on cars.


----------



## AutoTastC (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (kmcastle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kmcastle* »_no legs but you can see the dub chick. 


Wow.


----------



## SammySJ99 (Jul 5, 2005)

I didnt post here... OK i'll take some new pics tomorrow with the new dub... But heres the Dubs and the chic that drives them... (BOTH!)


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (SammySJ99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SammySJ99* »_









srt-GAY


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (kmcastle)*

everyone come be my MYSPACE friend!!!
http://www.myspace.com/8574235
guy, girl... i don't care. especially if you're in the tri-state. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drbobshowmaster (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_








srt-GAY

Eyelids > Gay
Notched eyelids > Gayer


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (drbobshowmaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drbobshowmaster* »_
Eyelids > Gay
Notched eyelids > Gayer

wow man, i've never seen anyone just dive into the i'm an a55hole pool like you just did there.


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (drbobshowmaster)*

Leave the girl alone....she does own 3 other dubs







..For a second I thought we were in the car longe talking about GTO's





































_Quote, originally posted by ******** »_
wow man, i've never seen anyone just dive into the i'm an a55hole pool like you just did there.









x2


----------



## drbobshowmaster (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_Leave the girl alone....she does own 3 other dubs







..For a second I thought we were in the car longe talking about GTO's




































x2








sorry. my mouth . . . er . . . fingers run away from me sometimes. i'll go wash them with soap and never return.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (drbobshowmaster)*

*redemption* 
cleavage = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_ *redemption* 
cleavage = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i think it will be hard for drbob to show ya cleavage unless he is a 300lb+ man. Hmmm and even then im not sure we all want to be exposed to that


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_
i think it will be hard for drbob to show ya cleavage unless he is a 300lb+ man. Hmmm and even then im not sure we all want to be exposed to that
















BOOBS= http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








MAN BOOBS= http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif















and then you have to have many







's to forget what you've just seen.


----------



## yo vanilla (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: (******)*

i do like this thread and would like to see it continue, so don't ruin it guys! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (yo vanilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yo vanilla* »_i do like this thread and would like to see it continue, so don't ruin it guys! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

poppycock!! everytime someone makes a dumb remark it bumps this to the top of the forum list. that's what IS keeping this thread going!


----------



## yo vanilla (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

yeah but some of the comments might get the lock!!


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (drbobshowmaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drbobshowmaster* »_







sorry. my mouth . . . er . . . fingers run away from me sometimes. i'll go wash them with soap and never return.









Now make sure they are dry and you can come have diner























MAN BOOBS FTL http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## VwVixEn98 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*

ok here I am :









my car:


----------



## ccollantes (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (VwVixEn98)*

You are as beautiful as your car Ms. Moderator 

_Quote, originally posted by *VwVixEn98* »_ok here I am :









my car:


















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jimbow (May 18, 2005)

Im in love!!!!!!


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (tiffanya21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiffanya21* »_This was before any modifications.... 

I always work on my VW....i aint scurred! 
....VWs Rock....









wowoweewoow!


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xxp0werrangersxx* »_
wowoweewoow! 









Pardon me while I go gouge out my eyes.







<--blind


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (VwVixEn98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VwVixEn98* »_ok here I am :









my car:

















I never in my life thought I would like a moderator






















Very pretty like your dub http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VwVixEn98 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_
I never in my life thought I would like a moderator






















Very pretty like your dub http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















haha see we arent all that bad







thanks


----------



## SammySJ99 (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_Leave the girl alone....she does own 3 other dubs







..For a second I thought we were in the car longe talking about GTO's




































x2

Thanks... I dont have the SRT anymore... Needless to say I found out the hard way... SRT= Only fast in straight line....

Oh yeah... I only own 2... the 3rd is my boyfriends... 
We have 
01 cabrio-mine
89 cabriolet-also mine
and the 04(.5?) Jetta Gli-his
And to make things worse....
The Jetta can keep up with my friends FAR from stock SRT... Then again the GLI is also FAR from stock... 
One of these days (when he buys his new car, BMW) the GLI will be mine... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yo vanilla (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: (SammySJ99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SammySJ99* »_

The Jetta can keep up with my friends FAR from stock SRT... Then again the GLI is also FAR from stock... 


what does the gli run on the track? and what mods? you can do alot to both, but mod-for-mod it should be no contest in the srt4's favor


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (SammySJ99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SammySJ99* »_
Thanks... I dont have the SRT anymore... Needless to say I found out the hard way... SRT= Only fast in straight line....








Yeah I know it's hilarious to see them slam on the brakes to take a corner


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (vdubfixer)*

massachusetts dub girl over here.


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (ashleyroemk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashleyroemk1* »_massachusetts dub girl over here.

No pic?......I'll show you my cabby you show me yours?


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (GreenLabeLDUB)*


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (ashleyroemk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashleyroemk1* »_










no pic of yourself?....Do I have to post one of my self yo get yours also?


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (GreenLabeLDUB)*

i can get you one but i look awful.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (GreenLabeLDUB)*









i'll get better ones just for youuu.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (GreenLabeLDUB)*


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (ashleyroemk1)*

But your pics dont look bad at all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








all I have on work comp...which sucks since its 6:15pm



























_Modified by GreenLabeLDUB at 3:38 PM 1-30-2007_


----------



## olschule (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (GreenLabeLDUB)*

im a dub chick with my stupid coupe


----------



## Conceps (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (ashleyroemk1)*

I think i have seen that cabby *ashleyroemk1*b efore....in framingham area? Pretty clean.


_Modified by Conceps at 7:00 PM 1-30-2007_


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (olschule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *olschule* »_im a dub chick with my stupid coupe









I like your coupe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## olschule (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_I like your coupe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















well thanks but its falling apart and needs more work than i can afford... 
im not sure what im going to do about it







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## jfg69 (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (olschule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *olschule* »_im a dub chick with my stupid coupe









And a Long Island dub chick at that... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## olschule (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (jfg69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jfg69* »_And a Long Island dub chick at that... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thats where its at!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (jfg69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jfg69* »_
And a Long Island dub chick at that... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2















for Long Island Dubchicks!!!!!!!


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (Conceps)*

fall river area.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (ashleyroemk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashleyroemk1* »_i can get you one but i look awful.


_Quote, originally posted by *ashleyroemk1* »_








i'll get better ones just for youuu.

If that looks awful, I like awful. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (jfg69)*









(wish he hadn't take then picture while i was talking







)
Thats me and my baby








Dubchick from seattle~
I don't do much work to my car. But i know enough about cars that if something goes wrong i know what it is and what to tell my techy








Im learning tho. slowly but surely ^-^ at least i do my own oil changes and stuff like that!!


----------



## GTIcharlie (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (OrangesAnonymous)*

^^^^^Did Marlyn Mansoon have a concert or reunion?


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (GTIcharlie)*

be nice! She lives in seattle, i used to live there, the people are an ecclectic or rather eccentric bunch, but a lot nicer than east coasters as a whole. I miss the west coast


----------



## Trapper (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (VwVixEn98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VwVixEn98* »_ok here I am :









my car:

















If 4 psi makes you cry what would 55 do to you


----------



## Trapper (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (GTIcharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIcharlie* »_^^^^^Did Marlyn Mansoon have a concert or reunion?

If you would read her sig Its punk rock, nothing wrong with punk,


----------



## AutoTastC (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (OrangesAnonymous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrangesAnonymous* »_ Thats me and my baby









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## olschule (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: (GTIcharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIcharlie* »_^^^^^Did Marlyn Mansoon have a concert or reunion?

hahaha thats not right, but funny never the less!


----------



## jfg69 (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: (GTIcharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIcharlie* »_^^^^^Did Marlyn Mansoon have a concert or reunion?

Marilyn Mansoon? LOL, if youre gonna make fun of someone, at least learn how to spell... 
The point here is to get to see some pics of the dub luv'n chicks, which aint gonna get posted by makin' fun of anyone.


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

Here - make fun of this one.... i can take the abuse, leave the other girls alone... YES im Drunk -NO im not wearing any make-up, and yeah i think this pic is pretty effin funny and worthy of a few snide remarks


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (caerulailex)*

i think that picture is completely badass. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (caerulailex)*

hahahhaaa i like it...check this one. 
I am without a doubt a touched individual and not scared to show yall..!
















lets hear it
ive got more classic faces if anyone wants to know








cheers


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

haha hilarious! I enjoy when people can post up pics of themselves looking all funny and have enough self-confidence not to care what everyone elses opionion is.
With a little makeup photoshopping and cropping anyone can look like a supermodel, its pics like these that make you truly individual.


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_haha hilarious! I enjoy when people can post up pics of themselves looking all funny and have enough self-confidence not to care what everyone elses opionion is.
With a little makeup photoshopping and cropping anyone can look like a supermodel, its pics like these that make you truly individual. 

Exactly....
your funny girl....








cheers to the real ppl








can i add you as a friend?


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

of course!


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_of course!


LOL....womens network moment...
Both funny pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_

LOL....womens network moment...


hey dont be mad cuz you were born w a pair of testicles, im not that i wasnt. I'll just try to compensate by buying a car with bigger balls next time.... 
j/k 
besides u boys are all over this forum networking, its about time theres a forum for the ladies.. and your still taking over... not that we dont enjoy it. haha







...


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_
hey dont be mad cuz you were born w a pair of testicles, im not that i wasnt. I'll just try to compensate by buying a car with bigger balls next time.... 
j/k 
besides u boys are all over this forum networking, its about time theres a forum for the ladies.. and your still taking over... not that we dont enjoy it. haha







...










hahaha...




































and I drive a underpowered chick car...a cabby go back 2 pages


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_

hahaha...




































and I drive a underpowered chick car...a cabby go back 2 pages
















eh its all in the family....
just a random peeve: (dont lock the thread moderator people..haha)
I cant stand the threads where everyone gets all crazy about whos care has a bigger engine, is quicker, all those silly rabbit gti debates... grrrr
finally a man who drives a car cuz he likes it, not cuz his engine is bigger than the next guys. props 2 u!








were all on here cuz we like VW's 
oh and to make this mildly relate, same w/ the pics, damn if these girls like dubs, who cares if their appearal isnt up to par or if you find em hot or not, its about the car not the person on here!


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_

finally a man who drives a car cuz he likes it, not cuz his engine is bigger than the next guys. props 2 u!









oh and to make this mildly relate, same w/ the pics, damn if these girls like dubs, who cares if their appearal isnt up to par or if you find em hot or not, its about the car not the person on here!










LOL thanks....some chicks dig it







others















And yes you are right but the owners also make the car....and beauty is in the eye of the beholder///atleast thats what I was taught...


----------



## Conceps (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_
finally a man who drives a car cuz he likes it, not cuz his engine is bigger than the next guys. props 2 u!










I gotta hemi.


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_

LOL....womens network moment...
Both funny pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

As it should be


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (GTIcharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIcharlie* »_^^^^^Did Marlyn Mansoon have a concert or reunion?

ah, just like my old high school. I put a pair of combat boots and a pleated mini skirt and people think im goth







thats cute hun. 
It was the middle of summer when i took that picture you think ima be wearing JEANS and a hoodie!? crazy fool~
and thanks to the dude who called it punk, cause you're 100% right!
My usual attire is a zip up hoodie, tshirt, jeans and converse







and MAYBE my vw beanie if i feel up to it


----------



## GTIcharlie (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (OrangesAnonymous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrangesAnonymous* »_
ah, just like my old high school. I put a pair of combat boots and a pleated mini skirt and people think im goth







thats cute hun. 


reppin straight outta bellvue.


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (GTIcharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIcharlie* »_reppin straight outta bellvue.









ha ha, yup. Lived in b-town all my life. But my mother was a seattle person and she raised me to be just like her! So i can't wait to move out to the city~ 
Love it here. absolutely love it. Hate the traffic tho http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_and I drive a underpowered chick car...a cabby go back 2 pages
















A) Yours is not underpowered
B) It's not a friggin' chick car!


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_
A) Yours is not underpowered
B) It's not a friggin' chick car!
















a) well ok...







...but its no vr6...
b) dont get mad Kammy....chicks dig it...


----------



## sarah_mony (Jan 30, 2007)

i love vw's. i've owned two. the first one was a '99 passat 1.8t...but that was victim to a hit and run on my 20th birthday.
a month later i bought thissss:








completely stock for right now cause im flat broke. but once i get the money, its game over


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (sarah_mony)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sarah_mony* »_i love vw's. i've owned two. the first one was a '99 passat 1.8t...but that was victim to a hit and run on my 20th birthday.
a month later i bought thissss:








completely stock for right now cause im flat broke. but once i get the money, its game over

x2
I just bought my jetta in july and I finally have enough money to start doing things to it. I am leaving in 10 mins. to drive to jersey to pick up my new side skirts








Good luck with yours http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sarah_mony (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

yeah, i figured since i got the full bumper to bumper warranty on it along with the extra package that covers the wheels, any sort of scratch or dent, and anything that happens to the windows..im going to hold out on playing with it till that runs out..cause im cheap and free fixing just sounds great.


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_Here - make fun of this one.... i can take the abuse, leave the other girls alone... YES im Drunk -NO im not wearing any make-up, and yeah i think this pic is pretty effin funny and worthy of a few snide remarks











Oh
My
God..
I KNOW YOU!! 
Holly








wait nevermind


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_
a) well ok...







...but its no vr6...
b) dont get mad Kammy....chicks dig it...























A) It will be when you're done with it.








B) It's a chick-magnet car... better?


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_
A) It will be when you're done with it.








B) It's a chick-magnet car... better?






























HAHA...so are you saying they dig the cabby not the driver?















Im not Tom Cruise and all, but....


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*

let the ladies decide for themselves. put up a pic of you and one of your car.







we all had too... haha


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_let the ladies decide for themselves. put up a pic of you and one of your car.







we all had too... haha

page 14


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

yeah thats just your car...let me look again!


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_
page 14


























_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_ 









you always dress like that


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*

ha ha. I had a friend call me weird actually cause I looked at the car not the driver~
It was a really nice silver mk2 GTI. I didn't even notice the guy driving it hahahaha. 
I guess most girls look to see if the driver is hott.... i think the cars are hott


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *OrangesAnonymous* »_ha ha. I had a friend call me weird actually cause I looked at the car not the driver~
It was a really nice silver mk2 GTI. I didn't even notice the guy driving it hahahaha. 
I guess most girls look to see if the driver is hott.... i think the cars are hott









Say, what's your opinion of meh condition smoky old Mk2 Golf diesels?


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_
you always dress like that










only on the weekends..dont tell anyone though..


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

lol, my bad, musta missed that, but theres like 20ppl in each pic, who are you? haha.


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (OrangesAnonymous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrangesAnonymous* »_ha ha. I had a friend call me weird actually cause I looked at the car not the driver~
It was a really nice silver mk2 GTI. I didn't even notice the guy driving it hahahaha. 
I guess most girls look to see if the driver is hott.... i think the cars are hott









i hate when you are staring down a sweet muscle car and the guys look at you and nod their fat heads like you checking them out..
One time i was walking thro Tanger ( black friday ) and there was a group of guys on bikes and I was staring at the bikes so hard they thought i was looking at them and they starting revving their engines... Boys cant be any fuller of themselves i swear..!
At least greenlabeldub can show his true side and wear thongs online..!
















j/k-ing


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_
HAHA...so are you saying they dig the cabby not the driver?















Im not Tom Cruise and all, but....























The Cab reels 'em in; it's up to you to seal the deal.


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

^^^^ most action this thread has seen in a night since i discovered it... haha. Oh my so thats him in the thong??? Woo hoo, quite the ladies man!


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_^^^^ most action this thread has seen in a night since i discovered it... haha. Oh my so thats him in the thong??? Woo hoo, quite the ladies man!

HAHAHA....You girls all crack me up....






















Im the one in the white Kangol.....Yeah some of us are full of our selves...some of us dont think chicks check us out


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_

only on the weekends..dont tell anyone though..























i think its alil late for that


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_







i think its alil late for that
















I told you not to take pics


----------



## sarah_mony (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*

at least you have people who drive muscle cars in your area...

all we have are teenagers and college kids driving their 'me too' hondas and subarus and crotch rockets with neon's all over it.


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_
HAHAHA....You girls all crack me up....






















Im the one in the white Kangol.....Yeah some of us are full of our selves...some of us dont think chicks check us out
















awww, now see if you were the guy in the thong w/ that SEXY chest fur and those gerber baby buns, and whats not to love about that flouescent thong from 1982, now then i might be checkin ya out and not the car,
wait no on second thought i'd check out the car, just to record your plate number and report yo ass to the local PD


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_
I told you not to take pics























hey you told me you were tired of the tan lines, I couldnt resist. Your lucky i didnt put up the one when you tryed picking up that volley ball.


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (sarah_mony)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sarah_mony* »_at least you have people who drive muscle cars in your area...

all we have are teenagers and college kids driving their 'me too' hondas and subarus and crotch rockets with neon's all over it.









ahh I wish it were all ocean views and warm weather. I live out in riverhead girl, theres more auto zoned out VW's then there are real cars. Unless it summertime and Saturday night at the raceway..








Trust me girl i feel ya pain. There was this one vw that i could see myself in the side mouldings it was horrible.



_Modified by TaTasShleepAHh at 8:25 PM 2-1-2007_


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_
Say, what's your opinion of meh condition smoky old Mk2 Golf diesels?









haha. Love all VW's dude. Always have and always will. I unfortinately can only say i have had one







but that will definitely change when i get some more MONEY


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (sarah_mony)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sarah_mony* »_at least you have people who drive muscle cars in your area...

all we have are teenagers and college kids driving their 'me too' hondas and subarus and crotch rockets with neon's all over it.










i know how you feel.......... everytime i see a honda with its disgusting sounding fart can i wish i had a rocket launcher








i get to be surrounded by all the guys who get their "performance parts" at schucks....... and their plastic body kits that aren't even the same color as the car. And if i raced them i'd win and get asked "whats under the hood" and i get to reply "100% stock







" love it. LOVE IT!


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_
awww, now see if you were the guy in the thong w/ that SEXY chest fur and those gerber baby buns, and whats not to love about that flouescent thong from 1982, now then i might be checkin ya out and not the car,
wait no on second thought i'd check out the car, just to record your plate number and report yo ass to the local PD









DAM!!!...I would hope you would call the cops after you threw something heavy at him..lol


_Quote, originally posted by *sarah_mony* »_at least you have people who drive muscle cars in your area...
all we have are teenagers and college kids driving their 'me too' hondas and subarus and crotch rockets with neon's all over it.









Its the same here in newark...I think all of jersey is like that...










_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_
hey you told me you were tired of the tan lines, I couldn't resist. Your lucky i didn't put up the one when you tryed picking up that volley ball. 






























I only told you that after you mad me all self concise and stuff





















...Lucky my cam ain't here to post your pics...
























_Modified by GreenLabeLDUB at 5:29 PM 2-1-2007_


----------



## sarah_mony (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_
Its the same here in newark...I think all of jersey is like that...









yeah, its probably true..kinda like how about 90% of jersey turned italian in the past year too...


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

hmmm maybe you guys should come to CT theres a pretty good following here.


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (sarah_mony)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sarah_mony* »_
yeah, its probably true..kinda like how about 90% of jersey turned italian in the past year too...

hahaha....everyone wants to be a mobster


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_
hahaha....everyone wants to be a mobster























too much sopranos and MTV reality shows thats it!!!


----------



## GTIcharlie (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*

They dont call it dirty jersey for nutin


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (GTIcharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_
too much sopranos and MTV reality shows thats it!!!









esp down the shore
























_Quote, originally posted by *GTIcharlie* »_They dont call it dirty jersey for nutin


----------



## sarah_mony (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_
too much sopranos and MTV reality shows thats it!!!










im actually pretty convinced it was those two episodes of 'true life' that took place in seaside that ruined this state. cause after that, it was when anyone who had even .18% italian in them came forward with the gotti blowouts and the fake accents..and girls thought it was cool to get tramp stamps again. i just don't get it...


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_
too much sopranos and MTV reality shows thats it!!!









That is exactly why i dont watch TV and im just starting my 4th book of the week! 
Publicity breeds conformity and who the hell wants to be like anyone else. Not to mention the denigration of societal values due to overexposure to hate, crime, and other such things. Ie copycat crimes, all out disregard for humanity....
Okay wow, let me shutthe****up before i sound like some preachy do-gooder or an overall tool... LOL


_Modified by caerulailex at 8:57 PM 2-1-2007_


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_
That is exactly why i dont watch TV and im just starting my 4th book of the week! 
Publicity breeds conformity and who the hell wants to be like anyone else. Not to mention the denigration of societal values due to overexposure to hate, crime, and other such things. Ie copycat crimes, all out disregard for humanity....
Okay wow, let me shutthe****up before i sound like some preachy do-gooder or an overall tool... LOL



Hey.......! Shash-say shontay
let them know girlfriend.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I hate tv. I could get more done if i sm**ed *****










_Modified by TaTasShleepAHh at 9:00 PM 2-1-2007_


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_
That is exactly why i dont watch TV and im just starting my 4th book of the week! 
Publicity breeds conformity and who the hell wants to be like anyone else. Not to mention the denigration of societal values due to overexposure to hate, crime, and other such things. Ie copycat crimes, all out disregard for humanity....
Okay wow, let me shutthe****up before i sound like some preachy do-gooder or an overall tool... LOL


HAHAHAHA..what kinda of tool a wrench?















I must agree with what you said there...and alot of people just loose sight of who they are and where they wana be...which is a by product of our materialistic keep up with the jonses society...Its cool to change yourself and evolve and keep with the times....being a sheep is http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ...
anyways back to the ladies http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_
Hey.......! Shash-say shontay
let them know girlfriend.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

LMAO, exactly why i try to stick to the general topic... if i open my mouth otherwise some opinionated controersial version of myself appears with views on all spectrums of society. I'll try to stick to cars and other fluffy subjects...or i sound like some kind of zealot... haha which im not! <<<<<


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_
HAHAHAHA..what kinda of tool a wrench?















: 

LOL a hoe.... j/k

_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_

I must agree with what you said there...and alot of people just loose sight of who they are and where they wana be...which is a by product of our materialistic keep up with the jonses society...Its cool to change yourself and evolve and keep with the times....being a sheep is http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ...


nicely said! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_
anyways back to the ladies http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

how bout this lady?









_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_
LMAO, exactly why i try to stick to the general topic... if i open my mouth otherwise some opinionated controersial version of myself appears with views on all spectrums of society. I'll try to stick to cars and other fluffy subjects...or i sound like some kind of zealot... haha which im not! <<<<<









haha true true YO...hahaaa
well if society werent so F'ed up........the world would be so weird.....hahahaa 
RAH-ight....

.


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_

nicely said! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

X2









owned pg...what pg. is this?


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (caerulailex)*

This is the most this thread has moved in a few days


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*

Yeay for conversating. I love when ppl dont hate..!


----------



## sarah_mony (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_Yeay for conversating. I love when ppl dont hate..!

<<<< total hater.


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_Yeay for conversating. I love when ppl dont hate..!

x2...I hate that shizz...both here and real life...im not gonna lie i've owned quiet a few people on here though








But today you owned me pretty nicely...so I tip my hat in your direction..


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (sarah_mony)*

no good lady. no good....








nice name BTW in your sig








sarahsayssuckit


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (sarah_mony)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sarah_mony* »_
<<<< total hater.

That would explain your sig...


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_
x2...I hate that shizz...both here and real life...im not gonna lie i've owned quiet a few people on here though








But today you owned me pretty nicely...so I tip my hat in your direction..









dang skippy pippy long stockings.. even being a lady...gotta show these guys im not here for the looks im here to show you i can drive and maintain my lady..!








thank you kindly greenlabeldub http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif






























f that most ppl can suck it they all haters!!! suk on girl!
oh wait...sorry


























_Modified by TaTasShleepAHh at 9:18 PM 2-1-2007_


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (OrangesAnonymous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrangesAnonymous* »_And if i raced them i'd win and get asked "whats under the hood" and i get to reply "100% stock







" love it. LOVE IT! 

My old motto: "Stock: Love It or Shove It!"


----------



## sarah_mony (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_no good lady. no good....








nice name BTW in your sig








sarahsayssuckit

i only hate when neccessary
but when i do
it's a SERIOUS hate hahaha


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_
dang skippy pippy long stockings.. even being a lady...gotta show these guys im not here for the looks im here to show you i can drive and maintain my lady..!








thank you kindly greenlabeldub http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif






























f that most ppl can suck it they all haters!!! suk on girl!
oh wait...sorry













































...I dont sleep on any girls driving...my X had a heavier foot then me. And she could drive










_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_
My old motto: "Stock: Love It or Shove It!"









Change is good though right
























_Modified by GreenLabeLDUB at 6:22 PM 2-1-2007_


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_ thought id share my 4hundred and twentyith post with the dubchiks of america..


I covered my eyes







, since it was for chicks


----------



## olschule (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

here we go, back on topic, girls w/ dubs... heres another silly pic of me that you guys can pick over!


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_
I covered my eyes







, since it was for chicks























your too kind...


----------



## sarah_mony (Jan 30, 2007)

i'd post a picture..but im kinda just drunk in all of them.


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (caerulailex)*

LOL..^^^"You Lookin at Me?"


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*

talk about esp. i was just gonna post up another funny one of me...
lol
here ya go,








i did a whole clip that day i swear. i was on a roll. i have i think 4 others if anyones interested...hahahaa


----------



## ladiexmack (Jul 20, 2004)

Heres the cars...








'81 Rabbit








24v








1.8Ts never lose!
And the old...








the 2.0


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (sarah_mony)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sarah_mony* »_i'd post a picture..but im kinda just drunk in all of them.

look at the pics we putting up. put up a funny drunk one then with a cool crazy face so i can say nice face http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*

LMAO...Please stop with these pics..you ladies are too much








since I dont have a funny pic of myself...heres one I think is funny
and he has lip stick


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

^^^^LMFAO, that is hilarious


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_^^^^LMFAO, that is hilarious

yea thats great...whats up bambino ehh?









i didnt even realize we making almost the same face...
so nice face to you! Ahahahaaa

















_Modified by TaTasShleepAHh at 9:44 PM 2-1-2007_


----------



## sarah_mony (Jan 30, 2007)

not drunk
but its up there on the funny ones.


_Modified by sarah_mony at 10:00 PM 2-1-2007_


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

another silly pic... haha, yeah 50's harlot or something!


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (sarah_mony)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sarah_mony* »_









not drunk
but its up there on the funny ones.

THAT IS SUCH A CUTE PIC!!!


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_ Change is good though right























I can't quite say considering I haven't been able to drive the f'n brat for all but a month over the past 9 months.





















But, hell, she might be broken, but she looks good.


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (sarah_mony)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sarah_mony* »_









not drunk
but its up there on the funny ones.


and a nice face to you too!















Holly you have beautiful eyes...


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_
yea thats great...whats up bambino ehh?









i didnt even realize we making almost the same face...
so nice face to you! Ahahahaaa

















HAHAHA...I swear I didnt even notice that...lol
Thats a good face for a girl....like "kiss me"
on a guy its like..."I wanna be a girl",,,,eeewww


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_

Holly you have beautiful eyes... 


awww thanks, gotta love that irish heritage... LOL


----------



## Trapper (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_

and a nice face to you too!















Holly you have beautiful eyes... 


Yep looks just like the fish


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

heres a not so flattering pic of me looking like some psycho killer on a PMS rampage LOL



_Modified by caerulailex at 10:22 PM 2-1-2007_


----------



## sarah_mony (Jan 30, 2007)

okay so i found one drunk stupid face one...








and then one sober-but-i-look-like-im-12 one









haha. i rule.


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (sarah_mony)*

a dub pic so the thread dont get locked








and me at work...


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Nah, you look at least 14 in that pic...








*Edit:* Page 18 owned!


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_Nah, you look at least 14 in that pic...








*Edit:* Page 18 owned!










<GASP> you own a civic!!!
j/k


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm not proud of it.
I prayed for the VW gods to forgive me every day that I drove the thing, and I only bought it so I had a ride to work while I was building the Golf. Now I just want it gone.


----------



## sarah_mony (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_Nah, you look at least 14 in that pic...








*Edit:* Page 18 owned!









12, 14...it's not 20 so it's all the same hahaha


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_I'm not proud of it.
I prayed for the VW gods to forgive me every day that I drove the thing, and I only bought it so I had a ride to work while I was building the Golf. Now I just want it gone.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

How about pics of LEGAL chicks, instead of jailbait (*shudder*)?


----------



## sarah_mony (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_How about pics of LEGAL chicks, instead of jailbait (*shudder*)?









haha
im 21 in 4 months sonnnnnnn


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (sarah_mony)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sarah_mony* »_
haha
im 21 in 4 months sonnnnnnn


18's legal in Joisey







....


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_B










HOLY!! IS THAT K-FED????????????
j/k


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

I was talking to GreenLabel, and besides, last I checked, 18 was considered legal in all states.















And don't call me son, missy.


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_I was talking to GreenLabel, and besides, last I checked, 18 was considered legal in all states.















And don't call me son, missy.









lol....
















_Quote, originally posted by *urogolf* »_
HOLY!! IS THAT K-FED????????????
j/k


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

oh my, what did i just walk into?\


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (sarah_mony)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sarah_mony* »_
haha
im 21 in 4 months sonnnnnnn


ahhhh to be 21 again! LOL


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_oh my, what did i just walk into?\

nothing..I hope


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_
nothing..I hope

haha, thought there was some soliciting of a minor going on in here... j/k


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

No, no, no, see, just saying that if GreenLabel's gonna post pics of chicks, he better be posting legal ones.








(I'm assuming the O RLY baby is female, that's pink there...)


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_No, no, no, see, just saying that if GreenLabel's gonna post pics of chicks, he better be posting legal ones.








(I'm assuming the O RLY baby is female, that's pink there...)



_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_
haha, thought there was some soliciting of a minor going on in here... j/k

Touche!!...to both


----------



## sarah_mony (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_
And don't call me son, missy.










annddddd
don't call me missy


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Too. Bad.


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

okay boys, play nice in the ladies forum!


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_okay boys, play nice in the ladies forum!


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*

How's' bout some Old School Dub Lovin' Chick's.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Flare106 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (Rev Jerry)*









wow!! looks like a fun lube job!







j/k



_Modified by Flare106 at 10:36 PM 2-1-2007_


----------



## olschule (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northsurveyor* »_How's' bout some Old School Dub Lovin' Chick's.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


my name is "ol schule" for a reason


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northsurveyor* »_How's' bout some Old School Dub Lovin' Chick's.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










...wide body rocco?....


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*

















































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


























_Modified by northsurveyor at 9:56 PM 2-1-2007_


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northsurveyor* »_Ya mon'...2 2 boot.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

very nice...care to share more?


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (Flare106)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flare106* »_wow!! looks like a fun lube job!







j/k

Oh, it was great fun!!
I'll be playing with a more liquid-based lube this weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_
Oh, it was great fun!!
I'll be playing with a more liquid-based lube this weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_
and me at work...





































[/


aww see your famous now!!!








you taught her well now didnt ya...














jk




_Modified by TaTasShleepAHh at 12:02 AM 2-2-2007_


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_aww see your famous now!!!










I owe it all too you...lol


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*

This is goin' on this.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*

*Now*..._back 2 Old School Luvin' Chicks_....preferably in AZ...._Ha ha ha ha !!!_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Flare106 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_
Oh, it was great fun!!
I'll be playing with a more liquid-based lube this weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









seriosly







AWWSOME







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif worlds best hub-bearing grease KY!


_Modified by Flare106 at 11:16 PM 2-1-2007_


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northsurveyor* »_*Now*..._back 2 Old School Luvin' Chicks_....preferably in NJ...._Ha ha ha ha !!!_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Fixed it for you


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to dub girls


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

*Page 69 Owned*..._Ooops...too early! Ha ha ha !!!!! _http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BLU R32 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (miss vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miss vdub* »_anyone who goes to shows knows theres def more girls infiltrating the dub scene








im not gonna lie and pretend like i know how to do all the mechanical stuff on my car. im not gonna pretend like i didnt have my dad/brother/exboyfriends/male friends put my mods on








but what matters to me is that first off, i chose all of the mods and put together the look of the car myself. secondly, just my love of VWs overall and my love of being part of 'the scene'. i think chics that can work on their cars = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








some of you girls/guys might know me...im the girl who sells the 'dubgirls do it better' tshirts at the shows... http://www.myspace.com/dubgirls http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










THE TITLE OF THEE FOLLOWING POEM IS...
****"im not gonna pretend like i didnt have my dad/brother/exboyfriends/male friends put my mods on







"****

JETTA GIRL
YOU ROCK MY WORLD
JETTA GIRL
I WATCH YOU WHIRL
YOU GET YOUR KICKS IN YOUR VR-6
WINDOWS DOWN TO YOUR FAVORITE SIX DISC MIX
YOUR ENGINE SCREAMS TO .:Rs "OVERPOWER ME"
AND IT WHISPERS TO BEETLES "DE-FLOWER ME"
TOGETHER OUR REVS WILL CLIMB
AS THE ROADS UNWIND
IT WILL BE SUBLIME 
AS YOU ARE EXCEPTIONALLY FINE

COME GRIND MY GEARS
I HAVE NO FEARS
JETTA GIRL.... YOU MOVE ME!










_Modified by BLU R32 at 6:14 AM 2-2-2007_


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (sarah_mony)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sarah_mony* »_









haha. i rule.

beat ya to it!!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

I bought my side skirts last night








I have a rear bumper picked out (waiting to hear back from someone)
Now I just have to find something that I like for the front.
Then off to the paint shop -








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to girls who can buy things of Vortex with out there boyfriends help.


----------



## jfg69 (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_heres a not so flattering pic of me looking like some psycho killer on a PMS rampage LOL


_Modified by caerulailex at 10:22 PM 2-1-2007_

Sort of sexxxy in that pSyCho "I'm-gonna-kill-you-now-and-eat-you-for-lunch" kind of way...


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (jfg69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jfg69* »_
Sort of sexxxy in that pSyCho "I'm-gonna-kill-you-now-and-eat-you-for-lunch" kind of way...









mommy, can i go out and............kill tonight!!!!


_Modified by ****** at 7:13 AM 2-5-2007_


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (******)*

OOooOOo .. i didnt know about this thread








I'm a dub http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif'n grl !!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (******)*


_Quote, originally posted by ******** »_
mammy, can i go out and............kill tonight!!!!

LMFAO, have you guys been talking to my ex on here? haha, yeah that pic is my kinda this is me all pissed off and dont eff with me look! he knows it well. haha


----------



## jfg69 (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_
LMFAO, have you guys been talking to my ex on here? haha, yeah that pic is my kinda this is me all pissed off and dont eff with me look! he knows it well. haha

Did you bury his remains?


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_
LMFAO, have you guys been talking to my ex on here? haha, yeah that pic is my kinda this is me all pissed off and dont eff with me look! he knows it well. haha

man, you are hard. i just love the misfits no need to rough me up.


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (******)*


_Quote, originally posted by ******** »_
man, you are hard. i just love the misfits no need to rough me up.









hahaha, no thats just a silly pic of me lookin all crazy, i posted up a couple others previously.
misfits huh? great just the look i was going for! hehe


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (caerulailex)*

so any other female vw enthusiasts ?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Bora_Azul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bora_Azul* »_so any other female vw enthusiasts ? 

there are ... unfortunetly not many here on tex


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
there are ... unfortunetly not many here on tex









girls like you should direct them in the right direction


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Bora_Azul)*

i try i try !! they dont listen


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

apparently your powers of persuasion aren't at work then


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northsurveyor* »_*Now*..._back 2 Old School Luvin' Chicks_....preferably in AZ...._Ha ha ha ha !!!_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


No kidding. Far too many Jerzee people in this thread...


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_
No kidding. Far too many Jerzee people in this thread...

















































































...Dam desert people


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*

don't hate on jersey. it's not our fault we're better than the rest of you slacker states. big hair and bon jovi!


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_don't hate on jersey. it's not our fault we smell worse than the rest of you slacker states. big hair and bon jovi and a bunch of wannabe Italians that don't speak Italian!










hmm go figure.


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_don't hate on jersey. it's not our fault we're better than the rest of you *slacker states*. big hair and bon jovi!









Says a member of the state with the most posters on Vortex. I think you've got the slacker states mixed up, yo.


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_
Says a member of the state with the most posters on Vortex. I think you've got the slacker states mixed up, yo.























so are you calling me a man whore Kammy


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (Bora_Azul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bora_Azul* »_so any other female vw enthusiasts ? 

Marco, you can probably count in one hand how many female enthusiasts are on here on a regular basis anyway lol. Most just come on the forum and read but not post. I don't blame them. You gotta have REALLY thick skin to survive around here....


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
Marco, you can probably count in one hand how many female enthusiasts are on here on a regular basis anyway lol. Most just come on the forum and read but not post. I don't blame them. You gotta have REALLY thick skin to survive around here....










we're not all bad MissVeeDub


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_
























































...Dam desert people






































lol


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_we're not all bad MissVeeDub






























no no, i didn't mean that either. There are PLENTY of really cool guys on here. If it wasn't for the great people of the "scene" I wouldn't bother posting. But being on here since '02....i've seen the good and the really really nasty....


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
no no, i didn't mean that either. There are PLENTY of really cool guys on here. If it wasn't for the great people of the "scene" I wouldn't bother posting. But being on here since '02....i've seen the good and the really really nasty....

Yeah..so have I including two different screen names...lol...getting banned sucks...so I try and play by the rules now...lol
But you are right there are also plenty of douche bags on here so to speak






















so have we seen all the dubchicks?


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

prolly not, i see a few lurking around the forums, they probably just dont check the community section and find this thread.... 
you should go whoring about and put the link to this up in some other threads.. hahah


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_prolly not, i see a few lurking around the forums, they probably just dont check the community section and find this thread.... 
you should go whoring about and put the link to this up in some other threads.. hahah

LOL....Look at my 3 month old post count







...I think im a bigger whore then Paris Hilton..


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_
LOL....Look at my 3 month old post count







...I think im a bigger whore then Paris Hilton..























haha, hey, i just bought a dub 3 weeks ago, i've just liked em for a while, i had nothing to talk about before!


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_ Yeah..so have I including two different screen names...lol...getting banned sucks...so I try and play by the rules now...lol
But you are right there are also plenty of douche bags on here so to speak






















so have we seen all the dubchicks?

haha...i've been banned too. But somehow, i got in the good graces of the God-admins, and got my screen name back with post count and all.
let's get some more girl-owned dub's on here!


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_
haha, hey, i just bought a dub 3 weeks ago, i've just liked em for a while, i had nothing to talk about before!
















well you seem to be in fine company with the rest of the girls on here
Kamzcab http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







and Missveedub http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







are the only ones I recongnize...they are cool...well Kammy is so so


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Not often that you get your screen name back...
/me is still on his original screen name, and has had quite a few posts deleted... luckily, only 10% off the old user rating, and no bans... yet...










_Modified by bhtooefr at 7:06 PM 2-2-2007_


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
haha...i've been banned too. But somehow, i got in the good graces of the God-admins, and got my screen name back with post count and all.
let's get some more girl-owned dub's on here!
















...Are you serious?.....Thats bout it






















HAHAHA...I had my boy im a mod and was told hell no














....I would ask my self but am afraid of getting banned just for asking for my old name...

_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_Not often that you get your screen name back...
/me is still on his original screen name, and has had quite a few posts deleted... luckily, only 10% off the old user rating, and no bans... yet...










Thats only because you dont poke a little fun at the mods

























_Modified by GreenLabeLDUB at 4:25 PM 2-2-2007_


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_
well you seem to be in fine company with the rest of the girls on here
Kamzcab http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







and Missveedub http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







are the only ones I recongnize...they are cool...well Kammy is so so






























haha, yeah all the ladies i have met thus far have been cool chicks... and ive had the priveledge of being introduced to the dub scene by an ex, so i know a few others on here as well, since before i ever created a screen name for myself or bought a dub.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Trapper (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (caerulailex)*

Hey that last pic was scary back to the hot chick pics please. Nice bunny too.


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (Trapper)*

Swedish model chick


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (Trapper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trapper* »_Hey that last pic was scary back to the hot chick pics please. Nice bunny too. 

the one i posted of me looking all crazy? 
Listen i wasnt born paris hilton so without some serious photoshopping im sorry! but im okay w/ that... lol
ohhhhhhh, and its comments like that which make most girls scared to post up pics at all..... its just the girls like me who dont really give a isht that will post up a pic cuz your comments arent going to make me cry haha

_Modified by caerulailex at 7:22 PM 2-2-2007_


_Modified by caerulailex at 7:24 PM 2-2-2007_


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_
the one i posted of me looking all crazy? 
Listen i wasnt born paris hilton so without some serious photoshopping im sorry! but im okay w/ that... lol


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (Trapper)*

stupid puter is going crazy, reposted the same comment a couple times hence the edit.....
sorry










_Modified by caerulailex at 7:32 PM 2-2-2007_


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_
ohhhhhhh, and its comments like that which make most girls scared to post up pics at all..... its just the girls like me who dont really give a isht that will post up a pic cuz your comments arent going to make me cry haha


double post means a double quote..lol
But yes your right.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_well Kammy is so so













































I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you too, Drew.


----------



## Trapper (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (caerulailex)*

This will make you feel better :http://joe-ks.com/archives_may2005/Elastic_Baby.htm


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (Trapper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trapper* »_This will make you feel better :http://joe-ks.com/archives_may2005/Elastic_Baby.htm









wow, obnoxious!


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_















I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you too, Drew.










Kammy...





















....Atleast I can say you always give me a good laugh http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Trapper (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_
wow, obnoxious!









MY bad I thought it was funny, peace offering


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (Trapper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trapper* »_
MY bad I thought it was funny, peace offering
















haha, sorry maybe its my aversion to children that makes me hate it...















no need for a peace offering, not offended at all, i know that was a scary pic, thats why i posted it, read back a few pages....LOL


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Re: (MiaGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MiaGTi* »_










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
sup Mia ! r ya havin any Chatterbox g2gs anytime soon ????







last time was fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Trapper (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_
, sorry maybe its my aversion to children that makes me hate it...















no need for a peace offering, not offended at all, i know that was a scary pic, thats why i posted it, read back a few pages....LOL









I have 2 children, I will take laughter over crying








Yea wheres HotMIaGTI


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (Trapper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trapper* »_
I have 2 children, I will take laughter over crying










i can understand that


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Oh, wow. I shouldn't have clicked that link.
/me gets out the double-barreled shotgun and blows a couple of holes into his computer


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_Oh, wow. I shouldn't have clicked that link.
/me gets out the double-barreled shotgun and blows a couple of holes into his computer

Ugh, i hear ya! Im definitely not the maternal type and i dont find giggling babies cute! 
Now if you could somehow strangle that thing w/ the rope its swinging by......LOL


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_
Ugh, i hear ya! Im definitely not the maternal type and i dont find giggling babies cute! 
Now if you could somehow strangle that thing w/ the rope its swinging by......LOL


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

caerula:


----------



## Trapper (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_Oh, wow. I shouldn't have clicked that link.
/me gets out the double-barreled shotgun and blows a couple of holes into his computer

Sounds like an expencive mistake


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_caerula:









Funny, but despite my aversion to children i would never eat them... LOL
**** VEGETARIAN for 16 years **** your children are safe from me. haha


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (caerulailex)*




































...Thats all I have too say...HAHA


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_



































...Thats all I have too say...HAHA

haha, yeah stupid comment on my part, but i was a little taken aback by that pic... didnt quite know what to say haha


----------



## Trapper (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_caerula:









At least your geen pool is a little smaller


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_
haha, yeah stupid comment on my part, but i was a little taken aback by that pic... didnt quite know what to say haha

Hey...its free froum in a free country no,






















I thought it was funny what you said


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_Funny, but despite my aversion to children i would never eat them... LOL
**** VEGETARIAN for 16 years **** your children are safe from me. haha









*MY* children? LOL, I'm totally anti-children, that's why I posted that pic!


----------



## Trapper (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_
*MY* children? LOL, I'm totally anti-children, that's why I posted that pic!









OK were off subject Dub luvin chicks


----------



## NeilsGLi (May 15, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (miss vdub)*

What wheels are those on your car?
Nice!


----------



## kuklaki (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (NeilsGLi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_
Kamzcab http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







and Missveedub http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







are the only ones I recongnize... 

Ouch....dayammm I guess I'd be more memorable if I posted a lil more as opposed to lurking the forums


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_














...Are you serious?.....Thats bout it






















HAHAHA...I had my boy im a mod and was told hell no














....I would ask my self but am afraid of getting banned just for asking for my old name...
Thats only because you dont poke a little fun at the mods
























well pissing off the mods on purpose is pretty much what i did....we're talking about 3 years ago around this time. I think things around here weren't as strict as now. I was given a second chance because i explained my point about a thread being wrongfully locked.
anyhow...back on topic.
show season is around the corner peoples......oh man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (kuklaki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kuklaki* »_Ouch....dayammm I guess I'd be more memorable if I posted a lil more as opposed to lurking the forums









hey, you joined vortex just a few days after me...sorry pointless, but kinda cool i guess haha. plus its almost 5am....


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*

yeee i want ittt! 
_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_Swedish model chick


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (kuklaki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kuklaki* »_
Ouch....dayammm I guess I'd be more memorable if I posted a lil more as opposed to lurking the forums









Yeah that allways helps...lol...





























But if its consolidation you and your husdand have some wicked a1's





















....And you can post in my build thread in the cabby forums


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

^havent posted a pic on this thread yet...
there's my gti.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_








^havent posted a pic on this thread yet...
there's my gti.

that is one of the most amazing backrounds for a picture for your car. Where is that?
Nice car


----------



## jfg69 (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
that is one of the most amazing backrounds for a picture for your car. Where is that?
Nice car









Wow, where is that?


_Modified by jfg69 at 2:22 PM 2-3-2007_


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (sarah_mony)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sarah_mony* »_okay so i found one drunk stupid face one...








and then one sober-but-i-look-like-im-12 one









haha. i rule.

i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif girls my age with tattoos from nj.









mark


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (jfg69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jfg69* »_Wow, where is that?

_Modified by jfg69 at 2:22 PM 2-3-2007_

thanks, and thanks Mininbabe. It was taken at a lake in the country in southern Mass. lol...sorry to be vague.



























_Modified by MissVeeDub at 9:41 PM 2-3-2007_


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_









someday i'll have a rabbit that looks just like that... LOVE that color rabbit *drool*


----------



## eurolover (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: (OrangesAnonymous)*

Here's mine...


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (eurolover)*

^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
thanks, and thanks Mininbabe. It was taken at a lake in the country in southern Mass. lol...sorry to be vague.



hey Tania, 
was that eastern or Western MA? them be some sweet pics


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Bora_Azul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bora_Azul* »_hey Tania, 
was that eastern or Western MA? them be some sweet pics










.......anyother VW girls want to set up a cruise to go there.....or go and find it







?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_











http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif very nice !!


----------



## jessica2_83 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

This seems to be a very popular topic. Gurls & Dubbs. Its not like its a new idea. But, much props to those representing.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_OOooOOo .. i didnt know about this thread








I'm a dub http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif'n grl !!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

this is one sexy b*tch


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (Bora_Azul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bora_Azul* »_hey Tania, 
was that eastern or Western MA? them be some sweet pics









it was actually in Sandisville, MA.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
it was actually in Sandisville, MA.










Okay......so we cruise to Sandisville, MA! 
I think that the dub-girls should do this, it would be alot of fun.


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

^^^^^im down


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (caerulailex)*

nice


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
Okay......so we cruise to Sandisville, MA! 
I think that the dub-girls should do this, it would be alot of fun.

Wish i lived closer or didn't hafta wrk as much ...







id love 2 join


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
Wish i lived closer or didn't hafta wrk as much ...







id love 2 join 



well, we could work something out maybe a Sunday (or during the week, we could have a poll), we could have a meet up point on the ny/nj boarder somewhere (also one in suffolk/nassau) so that anyone from jersey could go and then cruise up there.....
we could leave earlier in the morning, get up there go do a photoshoot and then grab some food and then head home.








Also waiting until it is a wee bit nicer might not be a bad idea....








We would not want to leave a fellow "dubber-chick" behind


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

id deff be down...hoping my car is bloody finished by then








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_id deff be down...hoping my car is bloody finished by then








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

if not....you can hop in with me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







awesome ! i juss really hope i dn't have work that sunday ... but ya man keep me posted n if anything ill take off


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







awesome ! i juss really hope i dn't have work that sunday ... but ya man keep me posted n if anything ill take off









will do.....When I do get something together, it will be in the tristate forum








also if you had responded about it on here, i will keep a record of it and I will pm you about it


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good stuff ... im in tristate a lot so ill deff catch it wen u post up







i know a few dub chiks around my area that i'll try 2 drag out w me ... they're not on tex so they wouldnt even know about it unless i tell em


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good stuff ... im in tristate a lot so ill deff catch it wen u post up







i know a few dub chiks around my area that i'll try 2 drag out w me ... they're not on tex so they wouldnt even know about it unless i tell em


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

errr...some thread i ws in got locked...gixxie invited me, dont bite my head off....
um...HI


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
Wish i lived closer or didn't hafta wrk as much ...







id love 2 join 


no worries. there is a GTG in new brunswick at the end of this month. should be REALLY cold, but probably a good turnout anyway.


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
if not....you can hop in with me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sweet thanks girl http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
keep me posted on the dates...


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_errr...some thread i ws in got locked...gixxie invited me, dont bite my head off....
um...HI

hi there got pics?
i like your name


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
no worries. there is a GTG in new brunswick at the end of this month. should be REALLY cold, but probably a good turnout anyway.

the DJD season opener ??? ill b there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_
hi there got pics?
i like your name









pics of my car or of me?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_errr...some thread i ws in got locked...gixxie invited me, dont bite my head off....
um...HI








yea i dunno y that thing got locked ...


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







yea i dunno y that thing got locked ...









cus there should be no "fraternizing" on the vortex GOSH


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

well, Sandisville is a good 2 hours from Yonkers NY. (lower Westchester county). This is great idea though! The area there is very country. Beautiful for pics. If you guys want, i can find out the best place for us to go eat there too.
let me know how i can help.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_well, Sandisville is a good 2 hours from Yonkers NY. (lower Westchester county). This is great idea though! The area there is very country. Beautiful for pics. If you guys want, i can find out the best place for us to go eat there too.
let me know how i can help.

Yonkers is only 30min from me so thats good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i guess we'd meet up sumwhere around there, no ??


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
Yonkers is only 30min from me so thats good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i guess we'd meet up sumwhere around there, no ??









sounds good, we could have a couple pick up points along the way to make it easier to get everyone together. I could grap the cars from LI and go and we could possibly meet in yonkers somewhere....that would be cool


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

eh! sounds perfect for me! haha
i hope this turns out well


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
the DJD season opener ??? ill b there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









its funny how when you post up a pic of yourself on here, all the local guys are like hi beautiful/sexy/baby omg ur soo cute come to a gtg with me


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
its funny how when you post up a pic of yourself on here, all the local guys are like hi beautiful/sexy/baby omg ur soo cute come to a gtg with me























its bound to happen to us girlies. Its not very often that a girl loves cars and is pretty/cute/sexy/etc.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (OrangesAnonymous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrangesAnonymous* »_
its bound to happen to us girlies. Its not very often that a girl loves cars and is pretty/cute/sexy/etc.










haha







yup !


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

I can't believe none of the guys have said anything yet, but this is just another reason I wish I had become a photographer. Let's face it, it might come off like I'm being a perv like most guys as usual, but if all the dub girls are in the pictures, who's running the camera? I'd volunteer if I were closer. Actually I believe GreenLabel is close.....(hookup)


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
it was actually in Sandisville, MA.









damn, i can't find it anywhere on a map...o well

good luck with your g2g ladies....Tania is awesome at setting up these types of things http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Bora_Azul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bora_Azul* »_
good luck with your g2g ladies....Tania is awesome at setting up these types of things http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif awesome


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_I can't believe none of the guys have said anything yet, but this is just another reason I wish I had become a photographer. Let's face it, it might come off like I'm being a perv like most guys as usual, but if all the dub girls are in the pictures, who's running the camera? I'd volunteer if I were closer. Actually I believe GreenLabel is close.....(hookup)

But I know some of the girls have boyfreinds...







....but its all good...I'll find myself a dubber chick some day...And the girls should keep the GTG on Im







...or else theres gonna be a caraven of dub guys following them around...lol


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_
But I know some of the girls have boyfreinds...







....but its all good...I'll find myself a dubber chick some day...And the girls should keep the GTG on Im







...*or else theres gonna be a caraven of dub guys following them around*...lol


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

well i dont see many south florida people in here but ill whore it out just as well....come to our first show ever,,,,
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3013476


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_
...or else theres gonna be a caraven of dub guys following them around...lol

they just gotta watch out for the angry bofriends who carry bats with them


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (Bora_Azul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bora_Azul* »_damn, i can't find it anywhere on a map...o well

good luck with your g2g ladies....Tania is awesome at setting up these types of things http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

actually, my mistake. It's Sandifield, Ma.








where routes 8 and 57 cross.

and thanks Marco! Minibabe is the one setting this up, i'm just helpin'.










_Modified by MissVeeDub at 1:36 PM 2-5-2007_


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_
But I know some of the girls have boyfreinds...







....but its all good...I'll find myself a dubber chick some day...And the girls should keep the GTG on Im







...or else theres gonna be a caraven of dub guys following them around...lol

Why whatever are you talking about? I was just talking about dubbing around, takin pics of stuff, totally innocent Dubbness. I was just saying that logically there should be someone who's not a dub chick there to take the pictures because all the dub chicks should be preoccupied by being in the pictures. Isn't there a smiley with a halo here somewhere?


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
Why whatever are you talking about? I was just talking about dubbing around, takin pics of stuff, totally innocent Dubbness. I was just saying that logically there should be someone who's not a dub chick there to take the pictures because all the dub chicks should be preoccupied by being in the pictures. Isn't there a smiley with a halo here somewhere?


HAHAHA.....well I dont like fighting or baseball bat's...unless its necessary...But it would be cool to meet some fellow dubbers...


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
pics of my car or of me?

both silly... well not to sound like an Ahole but i dont care what you look like 
but im always down to look at a hot dub


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*

look in my sig woman!!...not for me tho, those pics are special request only!








the "FatBottomGirl"
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2946810


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_
but im always down to look at a hot dub






























guys care about seein' the girls and us girls care about seein' the cars


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Thats so true and so annoying at the same time


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







guys care about seein' the girls and us girls care about seein' the cars 

no fair...i never asked...gimme a lil credit girl


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_
both silly... well not to sound like an Ahole but i dont care what you look like 
but im always down to look at a hot dub























dont believe her......


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







guys care about seein' the girls and us girls care about seein' the cars 

haha yup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
no fair...i never asked...gimme a lil credit girl

I never asked either. But it makes me sad that there aren't very many Dubbers in the southwest outside of Cali. I've counted a couple from AZ and some in TX. The only reason I know there's some on the Tex from NM is because I know them here in town.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_Thats so true and so annoying at the same time
















this girl right here...hmmm, makin me out to be a perv, grrr...well maybe i am







the question is did u see the pics?...--->of my CAR?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
no fair...i never asked...gimme a lil credit girl








ok maybe not u ... but them others


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







ok maybe not u ... but them others

















yay....see im not a perv wooo


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







ok maybe not u ... but them others

















we're not all pervs


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_
we're *not all * pervs


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
this girl right here...hmmm, makin me out to be a perv, grrr...well maybe i am







the question is did u see the pics?...--->of my CAR?

Not trying to make you out to be a perv i thought you were a female... this thread is for chicks and their dubs ya know








Conversating amongst others females is bound to happen















sorry there...!
but i still like your name.. like my operation white crack post in my sig..









Minibabe 
keep me posted on this GTG road trip.. id love to be a part








and thanks again for the offer for the ride.. Thats nice of you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
With all these a**h***s in this world i almost forgot there might be some cool ones out there..Specially on LI


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_



































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
She is a fattie huh...? sweet dub very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
She is a fattie huh...? sweet dub very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

shes my lil fattass


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

hahaha shes purty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

any of u girls going 2 the DJD g2g on feb 24th by any chance ??








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3032659
well at least those near NJ


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
its funny how when you post up a pic of yourself on here, all the local guys are like hi beautiful/sexy/baby omg ur soo cute come to a gtg with me
























Like I said we're not all prevs....some of us know how to just chit chat





















...And im sure there's plenty of locals that know who your girl and you are


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_
Like I said we're not all prevs....some of us know how to just chit chat





















...And im sure there's plenty of locals that know who your girl and you are


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_any of u girls going 2 the DJD g2g on feb 24th by any chance ??








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3032659
well at least those near NJ









my girlfriend will be with me. she doesn't have a vortex account, but she's got a girldubbers group on myspace. i think they've talked about it, because she's the one that told me to find out more details on it.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_

Like I said we're not all prevs....some of us know how to just chit chat





















...And im sure there's plenty of locals that know who your girl and you are









the truthis ALL guys are pervs but just so long as we keep it real at least on the internet it doesnt get weird...oh and i want to add...all girl are bigger pervs


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_any of u girls going 2 the DJD g2g on feb 24th by any chance ??








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3032659
well at least those near NJ









i'll def be there. My club is going too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
all us girls should meet up and get a nice pic of all the girls and the cars


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

i'm fairly new to the vortex, and less new to the dub world. 
i've got friends that have had dubs for years, but i just bought my first in december. 
it's stock so far, except for neuspeed springs/bilstein shocks. 
the boyfriend helped (slightly) in the decision making, and now he's mad that i never let him drive. 








anyway.. here's me... 








and i don't yet have any pics of my baby.















someone stole my digital cam. 
hopefully i'll be able to meet some ladies (or maybe even dudes) sometime around these parts.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
all us girls should meet up and get a nice pic of all the girls and the cars









yea thats what i was gonna suggest ... i juss wanted 2 find out how many of u chiks r goin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

cool, lets do it


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

im deff down







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif my dub might look like blah cuz im doin the suspension b4 SnG and my wheels r off but ehhh wth


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_im deff down







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif my dub might look like blah cuz im doin the suspension b4 SnG and my wheels r off but ehhh wth









just becuase ur other wheels arent on doesnt mean ur wheels now wont make people go


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_i'm fairly new to the vortex, and less new to the dub world. 
i've got friends that have had dubs for years, but i just bought my first in december. 
it's stock so far, except for neuspeed springs/bilstein shocks. 
the boyfriend helped (slightly) in the decision making, and now he's mad that i never let him drive. 








anyway.. here's me... 








and i don't yet have any pics of my baby.















someone stole my digital cam. 
hopefully i'll be able to meet some ladies (or maybe even dudes) sometime around these parts.









im a lil far from ya but welcome to tex







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW Floozy (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (vdubfixer)*

Previous GTI...Sold in March 06'

















New GTI...Purchased in March 06' 









This is the only pic I have with my GTI so far...









http://www.myspace.com/vwfloozy









_Modified by VW Floozy at 1:34 PM 2-5-2007_


_Modified by VW Floozy at 1:35 PM 2-5-2007_


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







guys care about seein' the girls and us girls care about seein' the cars 

Sig material! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

thanks!
i haven't yet met people around here... at all. 
the gtgs are always in the 'burbs, which is sort of lame, but i guess most people live out there, so that's why. haha. 
and i'd totally drive out there, but it wasn't safe for me for a while.. had to work and get some cash. 
hopefully i'll make it to some shows this spring/summer. i'll have to drag all my dub boys from the other side of the state to go with. 
but thanks.







i'm in love with my dub.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_
Sig material! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_thanks!
i haven't yet met people around here... at all. 
the gtgs are always in the 'burbs, which is sort of lame, but i guess most people live out there, so that's why. haha. 
and i'd totally drive out there, but it wasn't safe for me for a while.. had to work and get some cash. 
hopefully i'll make it to some shows this spring/summer. i'll have to drag all my dub boys from the other side of the state to go with. 
but thanks.







i'm in love with my dub. 

come to florida!!...SFGTG march 10th....nic and warm in the dead of winter


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
come to florida!!...SFGTG march 10th....nic and warm in the dead of winter 

pffftt !!







wind chill by me this mornin was -15 degreez


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
pffftt !!







wind chill by me this mornin was -15 degreez








ya well...i had to wear a hoodie today....freakin dropped below 80 degrees....
kind of annoying if u ask me pssshhh gosh!


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
pffftt !!







wind chill by me this mornin was -15 degreez









and u stoe my scarf


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
and u stoe my scarf










so typical of women


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_ya well...i had to wear a hoodie today....freakin dropped below 80 degrees....
kind of annoying if u ask me pssshhh gosh!

lol!.....you effer....lol
i loooove miami, especiall SoBe.
i'll be there next weekend for a few days for mah bday


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_ya well...i had to wear a hoodie today....freakin dropped below 80 degrees....
kind of annoying if u ask me pssshhh gosh!

i hate u







only 80 ....







pffft !


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
and u stoe my scarf









me ?!?! noooooooo


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_
Minibabe 
keep me posted on this GTG road trip.. id love to be a part








and thanks again for the offer for the ride.. Thats nice of you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
With all these a**h***s in this world i almost forgot there might be some cool ones out there..Specially on LI









I want to find Dubgirls to hang out with.....I need to fine some








MissVeeDub and I are going to get this thing going; it is looking like it is going to be the weekend(sunday) before SnG. 
Have a cruise...find somewhere sick to take pictures...have some grub....then another curise home.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_i'll def be there. My club is going too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
all us girls should meet up and get a nice pic of all the girls and the cars










that sounds like a cool idea.... I am in. I will be going to that, the BF gets out of work at 3:30 and we will leave from there. He can take the pic of us








We should get a curise from LI and pick up people along the way and then take a picture and curise in


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

im down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Minibabe ill let you know in advance if ill need that ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 







to the ladies


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_im down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Minibabe ill let you know in advance if ill need that ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 







to the ladies









no problem....i got 3 more if anyone else needs a ride








But you can ride shoty because you needed the ride first


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

VTEC DYNO


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ VTEC DYNO 

I started the video and then turned the sound on....my puppy is laying with me and he tilted his head to the side and it was so funny b/c he did not understand where the sound was coming from
that was really cute


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*








i thought id share that w u guys cuz i found it funny as hell


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
no problem....i got 3 more if anyone else needs a ride








But you can ride shoty because you needed the ride first
























thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ VTEC DYNO 

yea that looks about right...








everytime i hear a honda i want a go buy a go kart


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_I want to find Dubgirls to hang out with.....I need to fine some








MissVeeDub and I are going to get this thing going; it is looking like it is going to be the weekend(sunday) before SnG. 
Have a cruise...find somewhere sick to take pictures...have some grub....then another curise home.









yup, that sunday seems to be the best day.
cool


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*

This has turned into a NY/NJ GTG thread...







No offense fellow ladies, but that's what the regional forums are for.


----------



## yo vanilla (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*

that video... was... AWESOME


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_This has turned into a NY/NJ GTG thread...







No offense fellow ladies, but that's what the regional forums are for.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_This has turned into a NY/NJ GTG thread...







No offense fellow ladies, but that's what the regional forums are for.









ok then .... back on topic !!! IM A DUB LUVIN CHIK !! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif WooHoo !


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_This has turned into a NY/NJ GTG thread...







No offense fellow ladies, but that's what the regional forums are for.









dont hate because the tri-state dub girls do it better


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_










OMG !! a grl !!! HI2U2 !!! jettas ftgdmw !!!


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_This has turned into a NY/NJ GTG thread...







No offense fellow ladies, but that's what the regional forums are for.



























































...You should have used caps lock





























heres a non dub girl to get this thread back...lol


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Me and my dub loving puppy


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

Minibabe, ur puppy is so f-in cute !!







u bring her/him? 2 shows w ya ??


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_Minibabe, ur puppy is so f-in cute !!







u bring her/him? 2 shows w ya ??

THANKS!!!
just got him for x-mas....he has not had the pleasure of going to a show. I cant wait to bring him though. I am going to see how nice it is and maybe bring him to SnG. If it is to cold for him I can not bring him b/c he hair is so short. Lets hope for nice warm weather









Oh, he is twice the size now!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

Awwwww !!! He's a cuttie ! u shuld bring him 2 SnG !! i mean *ahem*... to ur local shows .... ppl will find him very adorable *ahem*








how old is he ??


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

16 weeks old now and about 27 pds.








the vet predicts he is going to be about 80 pds when full grown !

Thank you again, dont worry you will get to meet him


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_16 weeks old now and about 27 pds.








the vet predicts he is going to be about 80 pds when full grown !

Thank you again, dont worry you will get to meet him









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif bring the puppy to SnG http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*








2 all the dub girlz !!


----------



## sarah_mony (Jan 30, 2007)

You know, i'd be totally down for all this travelling and meeting people and taking pictures stuff if everyone else's cars didn't basically shxt on mine haha. im cheap, so im waiting until the warranty runs out on it before i go nuts and make it the tightest thing around this area. But until then, its 100% stock.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (sarah_mony)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sarah_mony* »_You know, i'd be totally down for all this travelling and meeting people and taking pictures stuff if everyone else's cars didn't basically shxt on mine haha. im cheap, so im waiting until the warranty runs out on it before i go nuts and make it the tightest thing around this area. But until then, its 100% stock.









Mine is still stock also....no biggie we dont hate


----------



## kellykutthroat (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (sarah_mony)*

you need a cold air intake and a blow off valve http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (kellykutthroat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kellykutthroat* »_you need a cold air intake and a blow off valve http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

o'rly?


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (kellykutthroat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kellykutthroat* »_you need a cold air intake and a blow off valve http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

dont get me wrong....i have a bunch of parts to put on the car, just waiting until spring time. Oh, and as performance goes, I have some modes also but I keep having to take them off because the car keeps on going back to the dealership








Now if the car would not keep on breaking i might be able to do a few things to it


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

i gotta say, (knock on wood) mine has help up perfectly. The coilpack finally went at about 82k miles. Other than that, shes barely seen the dealer. (KNOCK ON WOOD)
i have warranty until 100kmiles, turbo should be going in later this year. All the maintenance crap has to be done around that time, like timimg chain etc, and then turbo VR here i come.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_i gotta say, (knock on wood) mine has help up perfectly. The coilpack finally went at about 82k miles. Other than that, shes barely seen the dealer. (KNOCK ON WOOD)
i have warranty until 100kmiles, turbo should be going in later this year. All the maintenance crap has to be done around that time, like timimg chain etc, and then turbo VR here i come.

I just extended my warranty to 100K http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (sarah_mony)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sarah_mony* »_You know, i'd be totally down for all this travelling and meeting people and taking pictures stuff if everyone else's cars didn't basically shxt on mine haha. im cheap, so im waiting until the warranty runs out on it before i go nuts and make it the tightest thing around this area. But until then, its 100% stock.









haha i know what u mean w the warranty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif same here ... but u can still do mild exterior mods ... by me the dealers don't really care about the lil stuff unless you've altered the engine


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_I just extended my warranty to 100K http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

it was def worth it for me. i even had a few broken interior pieces from the dash replaced under it. (got a little frustrated during the Navigation installation







)


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

i gotta extend mine when the time comes too 

_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
i even had a few broken interior pieces from the dash replaced under it. (got a little frustrated during the Navigation installation







)

yea interiors can b sensitive esp when wrk w navis n all that great stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

F the warranty, dont let the stealership touch your cars, do your own maintinance and repair work


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_F the warranty, dont let the stealership touch your cars, do your own maintinance and repair work









lol. true.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_F the warranty, dont let the stealership touch your cars, do your own maintinance and repair work









i do my own maintinance







as to repair work ... havent needed any yet *knock on wood*


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_i gotta say, (knock on wood) mine has help up perfectly. The coilpack finally went at about 82k miles. Other than that, shes barely seen the dealer. (KNOCK ON WOOD)
i have warranty until 100kmiles, turbo should be going in later this year. All the maintenance crap has to be done around that time, like timimg chain etc, *and then turbo VR here i come*.


MMMMmmmmm sooooooo tasty...
still wish i had a diesel though


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_F the warranty, dont let the stealership touch your cars, do your own maintinance and repair work









F that.....if I told you all the stuff that has been replaced on my car and it still has an issue....so much that VWOA is getting involved, you would be thankful that I had a warranty.
I am glad that I still have the warranty, I would not own a VW with out one. I do my own maintenance though....I have done all of my oil changes


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
F that.....if I told you all the stuff that has been replaced on my car and it still has an issue....so much that VWOA is getting involved, you would be thankful that I had a warranty.
I am glad that I still have the warranty, I would not own a VW with out one. I do my own maintenance though....I have done all of my oil changes

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif yup
my only issue that caused me 2 bring her in was when the engine support failed and they replaced it 4 free *wewt*


----------



## Nitro7853 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (oh tell me lies)*

CATFIGHT!!! LOL I love any girl who's into there dub








p.s. that is the sickest beetle I've ever seen









_Quote, originally posted by *oh tell me lies* »_
ew. i'd rather not be lumped into the same category as 'lo' from laguna beach. i know a lot of girls that are like 'omg i drive a super cute jetta omg omg omg my daddy bought it for me'







yea...she seems like that type. gag me. i actually know how my car runs and what it does, i've worked on my car and i love it. girls like that make me kinda sick. i'm a volkswagengirl, shes a girl that likes volkswagens. 
as for the beetle. thats soooooo hot. i love the wheels.


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
dont hate because the tri-state dub girls do it better












































to the tristate....and to the haters
















_Quote, originally posted by *kellykutthroat* »_you need a cold air intake and a blow off valve http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

or you could do what i did





























check sig for details


----------



## Susie1220 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_any of u girls going 2 the DJD g2g on feb 24th by any chance ??








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3032659
well at least those near NJ









Ill be there! A couple of us PA girls are trying to get a caravan together or something like that.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_



































to the tristate....and to the haters































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif damn rite !!


----------



## Nitro7853 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

I'm am so going to marry one of you dub lady's someday


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Susie1220)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Susie1220* »_
Ill be there! A couple of us PA girls are trying to get a caravan together or something like that. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cool cool .... is bellaheather goin too ?? thats if u know her i mean







i know she lives in PA and usually comes thru for all g2gs n shows


----------



## Susie1220 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cool cool .... is bellaheather goin too ?? thats if u know her i mean







i know she lives in PA and usually comes thru for all g2gs n shows

uhhhh......i have no idea who that is lol. but this will be my first gtg!


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cool cool .... is bellaheather goin too ?? thats if u know her i mean







i know she lives in PA and usually comes thru for all g2gs n shows

Yo, as far as show n' go goes, i'm not sure, it's something you've done once is like mehhh, I AM doing this year the South Florida Dubs GTG (see sig) and Dustoff...


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (Susie1220)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Susie1220* »_uhhhh......i have no idea who that is lol. but this will be my first gtg! 

we're neighbors


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Susie1220)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Susie1220* »_
uhhhh......i have no idea who that is lol. but this will be my first gtg! 

ohh okie .. thats ok ... she's around tex i thought maybe u knew her







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif lookin forward 2 seein u there tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (bellaheather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bellaheather* »_
Yo, as far as show n' go goes, i'm not sure, it's something you've done once is like mehhh, I AM doing this year the South Florida Dubs GTG (see sig) and Dustoff...

HEY ! there ya are !!














my H2O buddy


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

OMG Agnes refresh, i've posted twice already


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_HEY ! there ya are !!














my H2O buddy
















Yeah i'll be doing Waterfest and H2O again for sure


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (bellaheather)*

yea ive noticed !







no SnG ??







booo !!







come on heather ! ya gotta make it thru


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (bellaheather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bellaheather* »_







Yeah i'll be doing Waterfest and H2O again for sure

ill drive my own car this time







i felt bad for u havin 2 deal w me


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

nah really the fall one did it for me, it was boring, i'll talk to the Coolwater guys, then maybe i'll be going...


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (bellaheather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bellaheather* »_
Yo, as far as show n' go goes, i'm not sure, it's something you've done once is like mehhh, I AM doing this year the South Florida Dubs GTG (see sig) and Dustoff...


heather, take me to FLORIDA!! you don't have to bring me back either....i'll be at dustoff though


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ill drive my own car this time







i felt bad for u havin 2 deal w me









no worries, i'll probably make Matt drive anyways


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (Bora_Azul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bora_Azul* »_heather, take me to FLORIDA!! you don't have to bring me back either....i'll be at dustoff though









if you pass the bf's ok then come on down


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
ill drive my own car this time







i felt bad for u havin 2 deal w me









she only had to deal with u for the drive down to h20, i on the other hand have to put up with u every day


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

that's mean Nick


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (bellaheather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bellaheather* »_
if you pass the bf's ok then come on down

ugh i was looking for a vallet kind of service...my car doesn't want to drive


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (bellaheather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bellaheather* »_
no worries, i'll probably make Matt drive anyways
















yea that ride was exhausting 4 ya ... make him suffer this time


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (Bora_Azul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bora_Azul* »_ugh i was looking for a vallet kind of service...my car doesn't want to drive

get someone to go with OR fly, i have a couple friends that are flying


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







yea that ride was exhausting 4 ya ... make him suffer this time
















only cause Dagball took friggin 6/7 HOURS!!! doing a straight shot down with some heads this year...


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (bellaheather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bellaheather* »_
only cause Dagball took friggin 6/7 HOURS!!! doing a straight shot down with some heads this year...

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good call ... i think imna do the same ... one straight shot ... 7 hours drivin =





















esp w 2 hyped up chix in the car w ya


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Yea but the guys loved us


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (bellaheather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bellaheather* »_Yea but the guys loved us









ohhh yea !!







front row drive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif pass the leaders ! n after an audi 2 a wrong stop





















ohh man ... good times


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


----------



## sarah_mony (Jan 30, 2007)

me and my girl erin are hitting up waterfest this year...last year work stopped me from going. you can't request off work in july when your a manager at a restaurant in sandyhook hahah. i love the fact that its a 30 minutes drive from my house hah


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (bellaheather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bellaheather* »_
only cause Dagball took friggin 6/7 HOURS!!! doing a straight shot down with some heads this year...

parkway down to cape may and then take the ferry, drive for 2 and a half hours, relax on the ferry for an hour and ur in OC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (sarah_mony)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sarah_mony* »_me and my girl erin are hitting up waterfest this year...last year work stopped me from going. you can't request off work in july when your a manager at a restaurant in sandyhook hahah. i love the fact that its a 30 minutes drive from my house hah

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif niiiice







the more girls the better


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (sarah_mony)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sarah_mony* »_me and my girl erin are hitting up waterfest this year...last year work stopped me from going. you can't request off work in july when your a manager at a restaurant in sandyhook hahah. i love the fact that its a 30 minutes drive from my house hah

15 here







... well my fathers house..but whats his will end up being mine anyways


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Bora_Azul)*








lucky !


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







lucky !

sure , if you say so http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LUCKS (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re:*

yeesh, im glad to see girls getting along/ together. i always seem to get a lot of static at gtgs and shows for being one of few females and 'the girlfriend' ugh. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







lucky !

your gonna stay at my house the night before the show so its not like ur gonna have a far drive either


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Re: (LUCKS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LUCKS* »_yeesh, im glad to see girls getting along/ together. i always seem to get a lot of static at gtgs and shows for being one of few females and 'the girlfriend' ugh. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








i get along w every1 ... but i know what u mean w the static b/w the girls @ shows n g2gs ... i guess its cuz car chiks dont like chiks period so the typical stereotyping prevents then from gettin 2 know fellow dubber females.


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

hello ladies, just dropping in to say hi, havent been active in here in a couple a days... see some new people have joined in... woo hoo!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_hello ladies, just dropping in to say hi, havent been active in here in a couple a days... see some new people have joined in... woo hoo!

ya man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i didnt even know about this thread until recently


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
ya man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i didnt even know about this thread until recently
















haha, im a fellow dub chick, but yeah, some cool gurls on here.


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







i get along w every1 ... but i know what u mean w the static b/w the girls @ shows n g2gs ... i guess its cuz car chiks dont like chiks period so the typical stereotyping prevents then from gettin 2 know fellow dubber females.

Aaaa i hate that. Im such a weird crazy random person. ppl should love me and my open personality and they just hate..








I got this new song going on. It goes. hateration. honk honk honk ( me honkin the horn when i drive around and see meanies..







)
Its so annoying. Specially on the island...idk maybe it doesnt help living out in riverhead








ppl ask me why im so weird and i reply. would you rather me walk around pissed off all the time.. Thats not a good look for anyone


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_
Aaaa i hate that. Im such a weird crazy random person. ppl should love me and my open personality and they just hate..








I got this new song going on. It goes. hateration. honk honk honk ( me honkin the horn when i drive around and see meanies..







)
Its so annoying. Specially on the island...idk maybe it doesnt help living out in riverhead








ppl ask me why im so weird and i reply. would you rather me walk around pissed off all the time.. Thats not a good look for anyone









i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif weird n crazy n random ppl !!







haha im like that too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif





















where r ur classic faces !??! those r great


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (Bora_Azul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bora_Azul* »_....i'll be at dustoff though









speaking of Dustoff, who of the girls are going there too?
i mean....one weekend is the girls gtg in Mass, the next weekend is SnG, the next weekend is Dustoff, the next weekend is my club's Dubathon at Bear Mountain, the following is mothers day, and then its Club Culture....damn... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
speaking of Dustoff, who of the girls are going there too?
i mean....one weekend is the girls gtg in Mass, the next weekend is SnG, the next weekend is Dustoff, the next weekend is my club's Dubathon at Bear Mountain, the following is mothers day, and then its Club Culture....damn... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

damn girl...you're busy as hell!! i think i might be at 2 of those..SnG and Dustoff


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

i put these on pg. 15 and 17 and ill give ya this one too..








here we go. i was alil tipsy.. but those ones are the best..








ahhh i miss my jeep.
many wonderful off roading moments in her. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
speaking of Dustoff, who of the girls are going there too?
i mean....one weekend is the girls gtg in Mass, the next weekend is SnG, the next weekend is Dustoff, the next weekend is my club's Dubathon at Bear Mountain, the following is mothers day, and then its Club Culture....damn... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ill deff need to get more info on all these events. i need to get my a** out there more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you ladies are funny and cool.








please pm me, or email me @ [email protected] all the info i would need.
thanks you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Taryn


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*








yea busy busy weekends ahead ... depending on wrk i might go 2 Dustoff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif still gotta c


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_










rofl







crazy girl !


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







yea busy busy weekends ahead ... depending on wrk i might go 2 Dustoff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif still gotta c

Dustoff is too far for me







sorry


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
Dustoff is too far for me







sorry

who says u were invited


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
who says u were invited
















i was invited way before you started whoring out this thread to get your post count up


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

Dustoff IS far indeed......i went last year and well, i don't think i will be bringing my car. It was a cool show and some nice cars, but eh, dunno yet.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
i was invited way before you started whoring out this thread to get your post count up









u r an idiot







stalker


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
u r an idiot







stalker

























nah not stalker, just a x_gixxie_x moderator


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*








hence stalker


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
i was invited way before you started whoring out this thread to get your post count up









.
post counts....bah..they're over rated


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Bora_Azul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bora_Azul* »_
.
post counts....bah..they're over rated









tell gixxie that, she got mad at me yesterday when i asked her if she was getting off vortex, she said shes gonna whore out and get her post count up so she doesnt seem like a typical newbie with bewbies


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
tell gixxie that, she got mad at me yesterday when i asked her if she was getting off vortex, she said shes gonna whore out and get her post count up so she doesnt seem like a typical newbie with bewbies









wOw







u juss mad cuz i took up YOUR time from tex


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

rookies....







.....
i'd be mad too if my g/f took my tex time...at home..if i had a computer at home


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Bora_Azul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bora_Azul* »_rookies....







.....
i'd be mad too if my g/f took my tex time...at home..if i had a computer at home
















do you think if i contact a moderator they will transfer some of my post to her name?


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

no...but why?
admins can do that though


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Bora_Azul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bora_Azul* »_no...but why?
admins can do that though









it will be easier for her to get posts and she wont take away from my vortex time


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
it will be easier for her to get posts and she wont take away from my vortex time
















please keep this on topic








*how many dub luvin chicks are out there?*


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







please keep this on topic








*how many dub luvin chicks are out there?*

yes lets keep this on topic, this is not the regional forums to start cruises and gtg's


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (Bora_Azul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bora_Azul* »_
.
post counts....bah..they're over rated









I agree, yet somehow with your 34000 plus posts I believe my argument is stronger.
<--post # 120, and that's alot for me in that time frame. With my old address from 99 to 05 I didn't make more then 100 posts, but now I have stuff to buy and sell. 'Tex whoring is over rated. Any Dub Chicks in New Mexico? El Paso maybe?


_Modified by Rave Racer at 7:16 PM 2-6-2007_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
dont hate because the tri-state dub girls do it better









hell yeayh


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

holy crap..... my mailbox was floooded with 300 emails pointing to this thread. 
i guess this thread is unwatched for me. i was hoping to see some cool pics but i guess not. only pointless convos. 
i come on the tex for the PICS.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_holy crap..... my mailbox was floooded with 300 emails pointing to this thread. 
i guess this thread is unwatched for me. i was hoping to see some cool pics but i guess not. only pointless convos. 
i come on the tex for the PICS. 

if your looking for pics on tex then go to the mk4 forum and look at pics, if u were hoping the girls in here were gonna post all kinds of pics of themseves, i think you'll have more luck on match.com


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

Here is a dub-loving chick skiing


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_Here is a dub-loving chick skiing












http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I cant ski for the life of me.


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I cant ski for the life of me. 


cause theres no mountains on that island of yours


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_

cause theres no mountains on that island of yours






























Hey now.....Bald Hill used to be a ski mountain - back in the day so


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I cant ski for the life of me. 

x2







me either


----------



## drbobshowmaster (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I cant ski for the life of me. 

can't ski, love snowboarding though. and i'm constantly floored that not only is this thread still alive (which i love) but that when i check back after a few days, there's normally several new pages i need to scroll through, not just new posts. keep it up dub chicks. 
P.S. heard some talking about the DJD show. If you're cruising from PA near the lehigh valley, we should have a group of about 20-30 cars cruising to the show together.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (drbobshowmaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drbobshowmaster* »_
and i'm constantly floored that not only is this thread still alive (which i love) but that when i check back after a few days, there's normally several new pages i need to scroll through, not just new posts. keep it up dub chicks. 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







i guess i became the chatterbox of the thread


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
I agree, yet somehow with your 34000 plus posts I believe my argument is stronger.
<--post # 120, and that's alot for me in that time frame. With my old address from 99 to 05 I didn't make more then 100 posts, but now I have stuff to buy and sell. 'Tex whoring is over rated. Any Dub Chicks in New Mexico? El Paso maybe?

_Modified by Rave Racer at 7:16 PM 2-6-2007_


why thank you...i'm sorry i enjoy meeting people, sharing ideas, and helping others with issues they may have with their automobiles....
no one lives in NM ..sorry


----------



## drbobshowmaster (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







i guess i became the chatterbox of the thread































there's worse things you could be . . .
i wouldn't sweat it. keep it alive!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_Here is a dub-loving chick skiing











where do u go skiing ??


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
where do u go skiing ??

Well, I have been skiing since I have been about 2 years old. I have pretty much done the entire east coast and I have skied west coast.
The picture above is me and hunter mountain (not my favorite by far but I met some friends up there)


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drbobshowmaster* »_
there's worse things you could be . . .
i wouldn't sweat it. keep it alive!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
Well, I have been skiing since I have been about 2 years old. I have pretty much done the entire east coast and I have skied west coast.
The picture above is me and hunter mountain (not my favorite by far but I met some friends up there)

my boyfriend goes to camelback but i haven't gone w him yet this year ... or at all as a matter of fact







i guess i dnt wanna face the fact that there is a chance that i will bust my a$$








i really need 2 put myself together n go one day


----------



## Susie1220 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

my boyfriend goes to camelback but i haven't gone w him yet this year ... or at all as a matter of fact







i guess i dnt wanna face the fact that there is a chance that i will bust my a$$








i really need 2 put myself together n go one day









its ok, ive never been skiing/snowboarding or even tubing before! i do want to go sometime. but i know i will make an ass of myself!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

my boyfriend goes to camelback but i haven't gone w him yet this year ... or at all as a matter of fact







i guess i dnt wanna face the fact that there is a chance that i will bust my a$$








i really need 2 put myself together n go one day









when you decide to go let me know and I will shoot up there. Camelback is not that good either but it works.....as long as I get to ski thats all that counts.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Susie1220)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Susie1220* »_
its ok, ive never been skiing/snowboarding or even tubing before! i do want to go sometime. but i know i will make an ass of myself!

YESSSSS !!!! im not the only one !


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Susie1220)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Susie1220* »_
its ok, ive never been skiing/snowboarding or even tubing before! i do want to go sometime. but i know i will make an ass of myself!

Ok, heres the thing. Skiing is easy to learn but hard to get good at and snowboarding is hard to learn but easy to get good at.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_

my boyfriend goes to camelback but i haven't gone w him yet this year ... or at all as a matter of fact







i guess i dnt wanna face the fact that there is a chance that i will bust my a$$










knowing u, u would hit a tree


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
when you decide to go let me know and I will shoot up there. Camelback is not that good either but it works.....as long as I get to ski thats all that counts.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif awesome i deff will let ya know ... i think they're plannin on goin again soon ... so ill PM u http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ok b4 we go off topic w our "tri-state convos"














....
here's a pic of my bish ....


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif awesome i deff will let ya know ... i think they're plannin on goin again soon ... so ill PM u http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ok b4 we go off topic w our "tri-state convos"














....
here's a pic of my bish ....

















okay
SEXY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
knowing u, u would hit a tree
















yea i would but
me hitting a tree = amusement 4 every1 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







yea i would but
me hitting a tree = amusement 4 every1 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i was gonna say to leave me ur car in ur will when u either hit a tree or fall of the mountain but the i just looked at that pic and remembered ur not lowered so i take it back


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
i was gonna say to leave me ur car in ur will when u either hit a tree or fall of the mountain but the i just looked at that pic and remembered ur not lowered so i take it back
















get off my back







she's gettin lowered after winter .... duh


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
get off my back







she's gettin lowered after winter .... duh









ok fine, u gonna fill that fugly hood notch too?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
ok fine, u gonna fill that fugly hood notch too?









ummm .... yes ... n uve been knowin that







so PLEASE ...


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
ummm .... yes ... n uve been knowin that







so PLEASE ...


your a typical newbie with bewbies


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
your a typical newbie with bewbies









both of which are totally okay in my book


----------



## dekoone505 (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

ha ha x2 but... keep the original topic going... seems like u guys get off track purty easy


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (dekoone505)*

Me driving the 6-speed right hand drive GTI from two years ago at H20


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
Hey now.....Bald Hill used to be a ski mountain - back in the day so









But we are dealing in the present not the past....typical girl stuff..bring up the past...


















































Hope this thread keeps going for you chicks.....It must be a girl mod in this forum...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_
But we are dealing in the present not the past....typical girl stuff..bring up the past...


















































Hope this thread keeps going for you chicks.....It must be a girl mod in this forum...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


now thats not fun


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_
But we are dealing in the present not the past....typical girl stuff..bring up the past...




















































pssshhhhhh !!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_Me driving the 6-speed right hand drive GTI from two years ago at H20



I'd love to have a right hand drive


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
I'd love to have a right hand drive









me to it was a promotional thing that VW did at H20. It was fun


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
I'd love to have a right hand drive









you would have to learn how to drive manual first


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
pssshhhhhh !!!











_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_

now thats not fun









Now now...ladies take a joke


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


----------



## R0ckstar (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_









clean car, would look soo sweet with a black grill and joey modded headights http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
you would have to learn how to drive manual first










_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_
Now now...ladies take a joke


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (R0ckstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R0ckstar* »_
clean car, would look soo sweet with a black grill and joey modded headights http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i agree http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Susie1220* »_
but i know i will make an ass of myself!

Thats the best part. I remember when my brothers would make homemade snow ramps and we'd go down on sleds. one of my brothers crashed so hard into a tree hitting his "soft spot" and i almost dyed laughing.. Literally, i was laughing so hard i rolled down the hill right into traffic ( we lived off a main rd at the time ) and we cracked up for days...









_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
pssshhhhhh !!!









x2









_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_









hahahahahahaaaaa!!!


_Modified by TaTasShleepAHh at 4:35 PM 2-7-2007_


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*
















BuMpiN tha threaD w another pic








and yes







i know shes a 4x4 ...








suspension is gettin done b4 SnG n those wheels r out the door







got a nicer set sittin in tha garage http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_






































you laughing at me girl!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*

juss assume shes laughin w u


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_juss assume shes laughin w u
















Thats a bad move assuming anything when it comes to girls














...esp when it comes to clothes sizes


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_















BuMpiN tha threaD w another pic








and yes







i know shes a 4x4 ...








suspension is gettin done b4 SnG n those wheels r out the door







got a nicer set sittin in tha garage http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thank god those wheels are gone


----------



## GTIcharlie (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_
Thats a bad move assuming anything when it comes to girls














...esp when it comes to clothes sizes













































Women are more mysterious then anyone really knows. They can manipulate and change thier minds on a whim and there is nothin us poor men can do about it. Many say that the world is run by men,,,,NO NO NO, the world is run by women who tell the men what to do. 
And I have Page 28. Very nice


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (GTIcharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_juss assume shes laughin w u














































_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_
...esp when it comes to clothes sizes













































hey hey hey now no one told you things didnt fit right now did they






















shall i rehash your 15 mins of fame


















_Quote, originally posted by *GTIcharlie* »_

Women are more mysterious then anyone really knows. They can manipulate and change thier minds on a whim and there is nothin us poor men can do about it. Many say that the world is run by men,,,,NO NO NO, the world is run by women who tell the men what to do. 


that one has to go out to the women who dont know what they want or who they really are huh..?















Another one of my baby as she sits patiently waiting to be driven and finished http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIcharlie (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_
that one has to go out to the women who dont know what they want or who they really are huh..?















[/img]
.

O lowd did she ever drive me nuttz. I swear thats the last time I put up with a sortitiety chick. Bunch of wackos that kinda girl


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_
hey hey hey now no one told you things didnt fit right now did they






















shall i rehash your 15 mins of fame








that one has to go out to the women who dont know what they want or who they really are huh..?















Another one of my baby as she sits patiently waiting to be driven and finished

I like your wheels







.....You picked the outfit to wear to the beach that day and im surrounded by girls


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIcharlie* »_.

O lowd did she ever drive me nuttz. I swear thats the last time I put up with a sortitiety chick. Bunch of wackos that kinda girl

Hey wackos are A ok in my book







.....They just have special needs and need special guys to fullfill them...
















_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_
I like your wheels







.....You picked the outfit to wear to the beach that day and im surrounded by girls






























thanks they are hubbies on a loan til i get my own.







crossdrills were too big for hubcaps...








oh and the ladies only came around cause they said they liked your freshy shaved babys bottom





































hey im getting good at this







-ing thing....





























you guys are good sports... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_
thanks they are hubbies on a loan til i get my own.







crossdrills were too big for hubcaps...








oh and the ladies only came around cause they said they liked your freshy shaved babys bottom




































hey im getting good at this







-ing thing....





























you guys are good sports... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well tell your hubby then he still has some dope ass wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














.....yeah right














..neva...and im not into sports..


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_
.....yeah right














..neva...and im not into sports..


















_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_
Now now...*lady* take a joke










































































ok im done


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

i go away for a day and you guys are outta control...lol
nice to see traffic on this thread though.
I was celebrating my birthday today!! wohooo!
laters.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_i go away for a day and you guys are outta control...lol
nice to see traffic on this thread though.
I was celebrating my birthday today!! wohooo!
laters.

happy b-day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

thanks!
i spent it working 10 hours....lol
ah well. Just got home from a ggood dinner with Vic and some friends and had to check this thread


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_i go away for a day and you guys are outta control...lol
nice to see traffic on this thread though.
I was celebrating my birthday today!! wohooo!
laters.

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_thanks!
i spent it working 10 hours....lol
ah well. Just got home from a ggood dinner with Vic and some friends and had to check this thread









the only important birthday is the 18th. that's when you're legal to guys like me 
*i was hoping for a creepy serial stalker smiley but they didn't have one*


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_i go away for a day and you guys are outta control...lol
nice to see traffic on this thread though.
I was celebrating my birthday today!! wohooo!
laters.

























































































































HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_i go away for a day and you guys are outta control...lol
nice to see traffic on this thread though.
I was celebrating my birthday today!! wohooo!
laters.


parabems


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
























































































































HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!









I like your smileys...








Happy Birthday MissVeeDub


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_
I like your smileys...








Happy Birthday MissVeeDub
















thanks ! i get a lil bored @ wrk







so i figured id bumP up the giRl vip Volkswagen Lounge


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







thanks ! i get a lil bored @ wrk







so i figured id bumP up the giRl vip Volkswagen Lounge









classic sig material right there


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
classic sig material right there


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

My puppy is NOT spoiled !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

AWWWW !!!! so cute !!







not spoiled ... suuuuuure















i went 2 a g2g the other day and my friend Rosie got a puppy like that too







(its her 2nd one) they're soooo cute ! i couldnt even pet it cuz the gloves that i had on gave me bear hands







i barely was able 2 hold my coffee w them things


----------



## German-Freak (Jul 1, 2006)

fattie is über dope ^^








what are those for rims ? ???


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (German-Freak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *German-Freak* »_fattie is über dope ^^








what are those for rims ? ???

Work VS-XX


----------



## German-Freak (Jul 1, 2006)

thx bud !


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_the only important birthday is the 18th. that's when you're legal to guys like me

What about the 21st? Then it's legal to get them drunk...


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_
What about the 21st? Then it's legal to get them drunk...






























suuuuuure buddy


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

thanks for the bday wishes guys and girls.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_thanks for the bday wishes guys and girls.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

gixxie is a smiley whore


----------



## MaloMK4NY (Sep 25, 2006)

ILOVEMYVDUB


----------



## GTIcharlie (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_gixxie is a smiley whore









We like smiley whores around here, they keep the mood light and _cherry_


_Modified by GTIcharlie at 6:27 PM 2-8-2007_


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_My puppy is NOT spoiled !!!!!!!!!




he(?) is so adorable...

























_Modified by TaTasShleepAHh at 6:49 PM 2-8-2007_


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_

he(?) is so adorable...
























ya its a he


----------



## MiaGTi (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
sup Mia ! r ya havin any Chatterbox g2gs anytime soon ????







last time was fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hey girlie.








Probably not until April or May but I'll let you know!


----------



## R0ckstar (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_i go away for a day and you guys are outta control...lol
nice to see traffic on this thread though.
I was celebrating my birthday today!! wohooo!
laters.

Happy birthday !!


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

^thanks!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Re: (MiaGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MiaGTi* »_
Hey girlie.








Probably not until April or May but I'll let you know!

yay ! mia showed up !!








kewl chika ... keep me posted ill come by http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








u got any new pics of ur mk5 ?? i wanna see !!!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_

he(?) is so adorable...























_Modified by TaTasShleepAHh at 6:49 PM 2-8-2007_

thank you so much and yes he is a he








I have so many funny pictures of him, I cant wait to bring him out to all the GTG's


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
thank you so much and yes he is a he








I have so many funny pictures of him, I cant wait to bring him out to all the GTG's









yesssss !







n i cant wait 2 c him in person








Oh .. post up pics in the Pet forums ... ill bump that thread 4 ya















i get a lil bored @ wrk


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

I should give him his own thread


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_I should give him his own thread
















DO IT !! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
:: Tha Dub Luvin Puppy :: http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
DO IT !! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
:: Tha Dub Luvin Puppy :: http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

over the weekend.....I am at work and I do not have that many pictures of him here


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

yea im at wrk too







w wrk drama n rushes















like ur sig Minibabe


----------



## R0ckstar (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

its slow in here today


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (R0ckstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R0ckstar* »_its slow in here today










your girl and the others must be working


----------



## MaloMK4NY (Sep 25, 2006)

HELLO... its quite in here (tumbleweeds pass)


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_

your girl and the others must be working


CRAZY day at work....still here no time for Vortex










_Modified by Minibabe at 3:37 PM 2-9-2007_


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (MaloMK4NY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaloMK4NY* »_HELLO... its quite in here (tumbleweeds pass)


thats because gixxie isnt being a whore


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_

CRAZY day at work....still here not time for Vortex









I hear you girl..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif





















...I hate work so much..but im poor


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
CRAZY day at work....still here no time for Vortex










x2







sux but i get 2 get out early







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
x2







sux but i get 2 get out early







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Me to







I leave at 4 today


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
Me to







I leave at 4 today









DAMN !







i get 4:30







LUCKY !!!


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

i get to leave (real) work at 6, if i'm lucky. and then go to (fake) work at the tattoo shop and be there until 10ish.
work sucks.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*

What does everybody do for work....
im an architect....


----------



## MaloMK4NY (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_What does everybody do for work....
im an architect....

I SELL INSURANCE .... Wait was this for the girls? Sorry


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (MaloMK4NY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaloMK4NY* »_
I SELL INSURANCE .... Wait was this for the girls? Sorry









for everyone...


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_What does everybody do for work....
im an architect....

i work for an architecture firm. i do some cad but most of my work is 3-d and graphics. designing interior spaces and storefronts for retail chains.


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_What does everybody do for work....
im an architect....


I sell Freightliner truck parts
7am-6pm


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_What does everybody do for work....
im an architect....

full time graphic designer & part time beer promo model http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

i process mortgages for the military....it sux...i want to get back into annuities


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

I am a Regional Account Coordinator for Nars Cosmetics in 12 Lord and Taylors. wohoo! lol
but i studied Architecture for a few years. LOVED it. something I might give another shot someday.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_full time graphic designer & part time beer promo model http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_i work for an architecture firm. i do some cad but most of my work is 3-d and graphics. designing interior spaces and storefronts for retail chains.










_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_I am a Regional Account Coordinator for Nars Cosmetics in 12 Lord and Taylors. wohoo! lol
but i studied Architecture for a few years. LOVED it. something I might give another shot someday.


EFFFING SWEET its like everyone is an artist or architect...hahahah


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*








Whoa, I haven't been here in 3 days and it's grown 6 pages. I'd like to say there's a lot more Dub crazy girls that I'd imagine, good to see that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














(not in a perverted way, it's cool to see that you like the scene as much as us dudes, not like the ***** shows where girls only serve as hood ornaments







)

_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_What does everybody do for work....

I have a crappy job that pays good....................I'm a limo driver, the driving part I like, it's those snobs I drive around that piss me off







they act like it's your fault when there's a pile up on the road


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_What does everybody do for work....


when i was in callie i was going to school to become an interior architect, but then got denied my fiancial aide after 2wks. of classes cause i was too young







and now that im back in NY, i took a 2wk. course to be a home health aide and gonna work part time at the Pottery Barn in Tanger. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Im happy right now for now.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

work huh? exactly why i havent been on in a bit. 
I work in finance. 
Effin tax season, compliance issues, contributions, match, deferrals... ughhh the problems never end!!!!!


----------



## jfg69 (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_What does everybody do for work.... 

Certified Surgical Technologist










_Modified by jfg69 at 9:11 PM 2-9-2007_


----------



## sarah_mony (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_What does everybody do for work....
im an architect....

i work at best buy haha


----------



## leia149 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_What does everybody do for work....
im an architect....

Mechanical engineer


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (turbodube)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodube* »_







Whoa, I haven't been here in 3 days and it's grown 6 pages. I'd like to say there's a lot more Dub crazy girls that I'd imagine, good to see that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














(not in a perverted way, it's cool to see that you like the scene as much as us dudes, not like the ***** shows where girls only serve as hood ornaments







)

I was expecting a bunch of "OMGHAI2U MY JETTA/NEW BUGGY IS SOOOO CUTE!", mixed in with a few enthusiasts (mainly because I already know of a few them from here), myself...







But, x2. Good to see REAL dubchicks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I'm a system administrator, myself. No wonder I'm trolling the dubchicks thread for chicks...







I'm just too white and nerdy!

















_Modified by bhtooefr at 10:38 PM 2-9-2007_


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

some pics...








old plates, not CT anymore.








^mine and Vic's Gti.








"pshh.....showoff" lol....when i first got the brakes.








"sexy front"


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_
I'm a system administrator, myself. No wonder I'm trolling the dubchicks thread for chicks...







I'm just too white and nerdy!


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*

I'm an elementary school teacher. Typical but that what I do.... lol
Mo- what are you doing in here? HAHA


----------



## Blue2002lagoon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (oh tell me lies)*

I KNOW YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!! woot DITB


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (Blue2002lagoon)*

who do you know? why am i always confused. lol
Tania, your car looks hot!


_Modified by DonnaMarie at 9:48 AM 2-10-2007_


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_What does everybody do for work....

Went to school to get a degree in interior design, but ended up with a degree in broadcast production. I work for the university I graduated from. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif One year and eleven months from now it will be 10 years... and I'll then retire from this now-boring job to collect payment for my 500+ accumulated sick hours. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_
Went to school to get a degree in interior design, but ended up with a degree in broadcast production. I work for the university I graduated from. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif One year and eleven months from now it will be 10 years... and I'll then retire from this now-boring job to collect payment for my 500+ accumulated sick hours. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Kammy ...you really need a day off it sounds like


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_

Kammy ...you really need a day off it sounds like



















































No, I have plenty days off. I just need to start getting *cough, cough* sick a tad more often.


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_
No, I have plenty days off. I just need to start getting *cough, cough* sick a tad more often.


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_who do you know? why am i always confused. lol
Tania, your car looks hot!


thanks, let's see more pics of everyone's cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_ let's see more pics of everyone's cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 























Hopefully, she'll be off the jackstands today or tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (kamzcab86)*








....Im gonna roll out to the desert and take your wheels...NWK stylez


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (GreenLabeLDUB)*

Currently....


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_






















Hopefully, she'll be off the jackstands today or tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

wow, can't wait to see it off the stands, any other plans for it? more pics?
i have such a soft spot for cabbies.....there is a mk1 bodystyle at a shop by me, its litterally ish brown, but i want to buy it so bad....haha


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (DonnaMarie)*

DAMN donna Marie......what happenend?


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (MissVeeDub)*

i got t-boned by a new landrover on my way to smithtown vw. lol. i was right out front the vw and landrover dealership. :-/ either 80 percent of 4500 orrrr we might total out the car and i'll buy it back. i'll get more totalling t out, buying it back, and stripping it. you'll see me at show n go again this year.... just with a diff car.... i picked up a mk3 (97) jetta GT that needs some love...


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_i got t-boned by a new landrover on my way to smithtown vw. lol. i was right out front the vw and landrover dealership. :-/ either 80 percent of 4500 orrrr we might total out the car and i'll buy it back. i'll get more totalling t out, buying it back, and stripping it. you'll see me at show n go again this year.... just with a diff car.... i picked up a mk3 (97) jetta GT that needs some love...

ouch....sorry to hear, but as long as you were okay though.
glad to see you got another vw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SILVERSTONEDX2 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (MissVeeDub)*

heres my ex.








this is her ride


----------



## lovethevdubb (Jan 23, 2007)

lets see....I learned how to drive on my moms 72 air cooled







it was a baby blue bug and I miss it dearly. I currently have a 01 cabrio and a 69 bug with a 73 rebuilt superbug engine
I'll post pics soon
any other vdub chiks from the midsouth?


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (05MKlVGTI1.8t)*

LMAO 05MKlVGTI1.8t
....fn gross....


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*









^mine and Vic's Gti.

i admit it... my sis helped my addiction along.after driving her Golf for a while, i got "bit by the bug" as she put it. 
and here is my soon-to-be-lowered Wabbit








kinda off topic i know, but just another 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to dub chicks


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

^ lol...wow, you found me haha
she's looking good!
can't wait to se the lip and susp on the rabbit....
they're occupying alot of space at home your know...haha jk


----------



## crazy mother dubber (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (vdubfixer)*

heres my wife....








heres our "her" car....


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (crazy mother dubber)*

Well, I work for an architect on the side designing fire alarm systems 
and I also work for Instruments for Industry designing Rf amplifiers. I do alot of CAD work and I use AutoCAD and Inventor 11 (love this program







)
I make decent money (it pays the bills while I go to school







)


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_

EFFFING SWEET its like everyone is an artist or architect...hahahah

well before i worked for the architect, i did graphic design. designing sports logos and t-shirts and stuff like that. before that, architectural design.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (Minibabe)*

the flames on that coupe makes baby jesus cry.


----------



## sjberg40 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_the flames on that coupe makes baby jesus cry.

But his wife is hot. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif redheads.


----------



## ccollantes (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (05MKlVGTI1.8t)*

Wow. Talk about Hirsutism hahahaha. Thats kinda scary. 









_Quote, originally posted by *05MKlVGTI1.8t* »_heres my ex.








this is her ride


----------



## crazy mother dubber (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (sjberg40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sjberg40* »_
But his wife is hot. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif redheads.

thanx


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (sjberg40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sjberg40* »_But his wife is hot. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif redheads.

x2.


----------



## vdubdrivenfool (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_talk about esp. i was just gonna post up another funny one of me...
lol
here ya go,








i did a whole clip that day i swear. i was on a roll. i have i think 4 others if anyones interested...hahahaa









Wow you look like that run-away bride chick in the pic........










_Modified by vdubdrivenfool at 5:46 PM 2-11-2007_


----------



## vdubdrivenfool (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: (vdubdrivenfool)*


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (vdubdrivenfool)*

didnt this lady go nuts and kill her husband recently...?


----------



## vdubdrivenfool (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_didnt this lady go nuts and kill her husband recently...?
















Don't they all J/K....LOL////////


----------



## ccollantes (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (vdubdrivenfool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubdrivenfool* »_
Don't they all J/K....LOL////////






























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good one!


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (vdubdrivenfool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubdrivenfool* »_
Don't they all J/K....LOL////////









Ha- Ha- Ha.. your a riot..! a regular billy crystal...hilarious i tell ya!
keep up the good work.
















edit: hey 2 pgs. in 1 thread.


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_
Ha- Ha- Ha.. your a riot..! a regular billy crystal...hilarious i tell ya!
keep up the good work.
















edit: hey 2 pgs. in 1 thread.

















....sarcasim I love it


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

i'm a graphic designer. 
currently working on the Ford account with my company. 
so deperessing. haha. 
at night/on weekends i am a piercer at a tattoo shop.


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_








....sarcasim I love it












































its what i do best


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*

Sup chikaz !!







missed a lil while i was away for the weekend ...
WooHoo to all designers !!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_Sup chikaz !!







missed a lil while i was away for the weekend ...
WooHoo to all designers !!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Oh, where did you go?
Glad to hear that it was fun!


----------



## vdubdrivenfool (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_ its what i do best
















Now post those other crazy pics you mentioned......
BTW Billy Crystal sucks.........I am a regular Don Rickles kind of guy.........


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
Oh, where did you go?
Glad to hear that it was fun!








i didnt go anywhere in particular







juss sat in tha garage n polished my wheels n havent really gotten a chance 2 get by a comp .... 
but i did have fun inhaling chemicals







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







i didnt go anywhere in particular







juss sat in tha garage n polished my wheels n havent really gotten a chance 2 get by a comp .... 
but i did have fun inhaling chemicals







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ur to much


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (vdubdrivenfool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_








but i did have fun inhaling chemicals







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


lmFao.....
























_Quote, originally posted by *vdubdrivenfool* »_
Now post those other crazy pics you mentioned......
BTW Billy Crystal sucks.........I am a regular Don Rickles kind of guy.........























son of a.... I was going to say Dick Trickle too....they close enough right..























but here we go
you can have a pic of my pet..
















and a classic but of course
someone found this in my once unlocked photobucket and put it in my sig posting when i was showing videos of her starting











_Modified by TaTasShleepAHh at 1:51 PM 2-12-2007_


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*

my brother has 2 bearded dragons named chicken and ducky.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_
but here we go
you can have a pic of my pet..


















i for one f-in love reptiles !! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i had a ball python named Rza but he passed away http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

CHECK OUT THE FIRST EVER SFLDUBS BBQ!!!!!
and our best sfldubs viewers choice winner car aka the *CARBEQUE*!!!!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3071586


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_CHECK OUT THE FIRST EVER SFLDUBS BBQ!!!!!
and our best sfldubs viewers choice winner car aka the *CARBEQUE*!!!!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3071586 

this thread is owned by the tristate now!!!


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
this thread is owned by the tristate now!!!









come on now, lets not start the tri-state thing again, last time that happened, one of the females got their panties in a bunch


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
come on now, lets not start the tri-state thing again, last time that happened, one of the females got their panties in a bunch
















yea mmmhmmm


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_

but here we go
you can have a pic of my pet..


















Nice! My sister has the wild kingdom in her room, with 5 beardies. Those little guys are hysterical. I have a great pic of me and my bud with them, but websense at work is blocking it for some reason..


----------



## vdubdrivenfool (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: how many dub luvin chicks are out there? (vdubfixer)*


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
come on now, lets not start the tri-state thing again, last time that happened, one of the females got their panties in a bunch









So sorry if I find the tri-state banter in this "how many dub luvin chicks are out there?" thread to be way off-topic and more suited for the regional forum and voiced my opinion on the matter in the hopes of returning this thread to its original topic.







You want to read tri-state banter rather than seeing pics of and hearing from Dub chicks about their VeeDubs?







More power to y'all...


----------



## vdubdrivenfool (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*

I need to move over there to that tri-state area.....


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Nice! My sister has the wild kingdom in her room, with 5 beardies. Those little guys are hysterical. I have a great pic of me and my bud with them, but websense at work is blocking it for some reason..

my favorite is when they get pissed and they wave and bob their head!!! makes me want to put on death metal so it looks like their headbanging, holding up the devil horns


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_
So sorry if I find the tri-state banter in this "how many dub luvin chicks are out there?" thread to be way off-topic and more suited for the regional forum and voiced my opinion on the matter in the hopes of returning this thread to its original topic.







You want to read tri-state banter rather than *seeing pics of and hearing from Dub chicks about their VeeDubs?*







More power to y'all...










you do realize that that is what we're doin








plus any dub girl can join in on a convo about anything *esp their VeeDubs * ... its about keepin the thread alive ... [/complaint]







but if u want pics then here .... 
this one i posted but ill post again ...








this one i took the same day ..








this one is one of my faves ...








this one was behind my job ...








+tons more
and yes .. i am a dub luvin chik







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
my favorite is when they get pissed and they wave and bob their head!!! makes me want to put on death metal so it looks like their headbanging, holding up the devil horns
























they are very funny tho..


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
my favorite is when they get pissed and they wave and bob their head!!! makes me want to put on death metal so it looks like their headbanging, holding up the devil horns









hahaha i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif when they do that


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

check out this video of her in the bath...
http://s26.photobucket.com/pla...&ap=1


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*stop complainng*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_
So sorry if I find the tri-state banter in this "how many dub luvin chicks are out there?" thread to be way off-topic and more suited for the regional forum and voiced my opinion on the matter in the hopes of returning this thread to its original topic.







You want to read tri-state banter rather than seeing pics of and hearing from Dub chicks about their VeeDubs?







More power to y'all...


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_
So sorry if I find the tri-state banter in this "how many dub luvin chicks are out there?" thread to be way off-topic and more suited for the regional forum and voiced my opinion on the matter in the hopes of returning this thread to its original topic.







You want to read tri-state banter rather than seeing pics of and hearing from Dub chicks about their VeeDubs?







More power to y'all...










It's ok Kamz, Southwest holdin' it down wit ya. I'm just not a chick is all so I keep my yap shut and watch from afar.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Last I checked, quite a few of us dudes are postwhoring in this thread.


----------



## VWVXN (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

Hey all, I'm Janet and this is my GTI-


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (VWVXN)*

Woohoo! Someone else from the southwest! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_Woohoo! Someone else from the southwest! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Sweet. Though it would be the smallest get together ever.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
Sweet. Though it would be the smallest get together ever.

i think i have more VW's in my driveway then there is in the south west


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
i think i have more VW's in my driveway then there is in the south west


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*









I'm on the left going all LAPD on my sisters dragons...I love those things. Sorry to go OT, but I remembered that pic and started to crack up.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
i think i have more VW's in my driveway then there is in the south west









I've got three in my back yard, one in the garage, and two more on base. You got more then six?


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*

i do actually


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

THE SNOW IS COMING THE SNOW IS COMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


































































_Modified by Minibabe at 7:43 AM 2-13-2007_


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_Last I checked, quite a few of us dudes are postwhoring in this thread.









thats cuz u dudes http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this thread

















_Quote, originally posted by *VWVXN* »_Hey all, I'm Janet and this is my GTI- 









Sup Janet !








i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the red color http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif deff an eye catcher







u have any more pix ??

_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_Woohoo! Someone else from the southwest! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif see ! now u can chat






















kam, u got any pics of ur dub ?? i will go thru the pages 2 see if u posted any b4 so sorrie if im askin ya 2 repost ... but lets see em !! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
I've got three in my back yard, one in the garage, and two more on base. You got more then six?

The tri-state dealerships come 2 him 4 parts










_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_THE SNOW IS COMING THE SNOW IS COMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!















_Modified by Minibabe at 7:43 AM 2-13-2007_

I dont like snow








but if it dows come down im makin a snowMan !!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
I dont like snow








but if it dows come down im makin a snowMan !! 










that is so cute....I cant keep up with you will all the smilies








I cant wait to take pictures of my car in the snow!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*
















ya know i wanna take some nice snow pics too ... but i fear that its gonna b crappy cuz they dump waaaaay too much salt on the ground so my noodle will b covered in it http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








maybe if the snow lasts longer ill wash her down n take her 2 the park







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

My car is ridin dirty right now


----------



## vdubdrivenfool (Sep 6, 2005)

kamzcab86 post some more pics







........


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_















ya know i wanna take some nice snow pics too ... but i fear that its gonna b crappy cuz they dump waaaaay too much salt on the ground so my noodle will b covered in it http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








maybe if the snow lasts longer ill wash her down n take her 2 the park







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

fisrt off you really shouldnt have a noodle, second, if u did u shouldnt be talkin about it and third and last, how would u get it covered in salt!?>?!?!!?


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
fisrt off you really shouldnt have a noodle, second, if u did u shouldnt be talkin about it and third and last, how would u get it covered in salt!?>?!?!!?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
fisrt off you really shouldnt have a noodle, second, if u did u shouldnt be talkin about it and third and last, how would u get it covered in salt!?>?!?!!?

lmfao


----------



## VWVXN (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_Sup Janet !








i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the red color http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif deff an eye catcher







u have any more pix ??


Thanks for the warm welcome! I do have a few pic's lying around, look at vwchick.com I'll add more to that photo album in the next few days









Topless- is your Cabrio white? And do you live in the Surprise area? I used to see a nice triple white one when I lived out there.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (VWVXN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWVXN* »_
Thanks for the warm welcome! I do have a few pic's lying around, look at vwchick.com I'll add more to that photo album in the next few days

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif niiice !! ill check it out .. but post pix here juss bc everyone around here likes eyecandy


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_kam, u got any pics of ur dub ?? i will go thru the pages 2 see if u posted any b4 so sorrie if im askin ya 2 repost ... but lets see em !! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










Yeah, most of my pics are between pages 2 and 14, or thereabouts.








But, here's some more:
The Cabriolet in October, 1989:








Ca. 2004:








Early summer, 2006








September, 2006:








This past weekend, after dropping the new oil pan to fix a gasket leak (I hope), reinstalling it and reinstalling a bunch of other engine stuff I removed months ago, she's finally back on the ground:
















Next week, hopefully, she'll get hauled to the shop for trans work (or replacement).
The Jetta:








(^2005 in Flagstaff; most current pic I have 'cuz all others are on a computer that died in January








)
I don't much care for snow, but it did snow in Phoenix this year, albeit very briefly:










_Modified by kamzcab86 at 4:53 PM 2-13-2007_


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*

_I never get tire of lookin' at pic's of your Ride......_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now that's what I'm talkin' bout......Old School Dub Luvin' Chicks in AZ!!!!
_Ya' made my day....._ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif niiice !! ill check it out .. but post pix here juss bc everyone around here likes eyecandy









gixxi is the coolest chick on the vortex...plus she says my car is hott so it must be!!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_THE SNOW IS COMING THE SNOW IS COMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

































































_Modified by Minibabe at 7:43 AM 2-13-2007_

Is it snow or ice?


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (SoftballBud31)*

Ice








and rain










_Modified by Minibabe at 10:07 AM 2-14-2007_


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_
Yeah, most of my pics are between pages 2 and 14, or thereabouts.








But, here's some more:
The Cabriolet in October, 1989:








Ca. 2004:








Early summer, 2006








September, 2006:








This past weekend, after dropping the new oil pan to fix a gasket leak (I hope), reinstalling it and reinstalling a bunch of other engine stuff I removed months ago, she's finally back on the ground:
















Next week, hopefully, she'll get hauled to the shop for trans work (or replacement).
The Jetta:








(^2005 in Flagstaff; most current pic I have 'cuz all others are on a computer that died in January







)
I don't much care for snow, but it did snow in Phoenix this year, albeit very briefly:










f-in sweet !!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







id love 2 have a cabby ... them things r awesome
n yea i went back thru the pages







my fave pic is the one of u standin on ur car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif that pic came out kewl http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
its raining ice by me rite now







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif it sux http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
gixxi is the coolest chick on the vortex...plus she says my car is hott so it must be!!

















http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif







Happy Valentines Day u Guyses !!!







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_
The Cabriolet in October, 1989:










Kammy it looks so 80's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















And I figured id bump this up since I was allowed to have a name close to my old by a ADMIN...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

Damn, just got back from a sunny vacation...and get welcomed by a few inches of icy snow.... ugh my car was hibernating....
and i see the thread is still alive and well.
glad to see it.


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

i finally paid off my fines and such, and can now LEGALLY drive my car!! 
YAY!!!! haha.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*

MissVeeDub - Shulda have stayed in the sunny paradise http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif weather sux here ... rt.46 by me wasnt even plowed yesterday ... comin home after wrk my speed was 15mph ... took me 1.5 hr (normally the ride is 15min)
















_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_i finally paid off my fines and such, and can now LEGALLY drive my car!! 
YAY!!!! haha.

fines ??? legally ???















sum1s bein a badass


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
fines ??? legally ???















sum1s bein a badass























yea kinda like ur unpaid ticket and suspended lisence


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
yea kinda like ur unpaid ticket and suspended lisence
















HEY !







I didnt know ! I never got a notice !!







they sent it 2 the wrong addy ... pshhhh







plus its not badass status as my original assumption that i had a warrant


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
HEY !







I didnt know ! I never got a notice !!







they sent it 2 the wrong addy ... pshhhh







plus its not badass status as my original assumption that i had a warrant
















you will prolly end up getting one issued for you but you wont ever know because they will send it to the wrong address


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
you will prolly end up getting one issued for you but you wont ever know because they will send it to the wrong address









we got a genius people


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

haha... 
yeah.. i had a warrant from being arrested hopping freight trains. never paid the fines from 2 years ago. 
i had 1 unpaid speeding ticket from like a month before i got arrested, and decided i didn't care, since i was going to be gone on a freight train, so it didn't matter. 
i had planned on moving out west and not having a car, at least for a long time, so i never paid it. 
i ended up having to pay the state $7 to get a copy of my driving record to find out it was even suspended. 
but when i went to clear it all up yesterday, the lady said there was no suspension, and no reinstatement fees, so i saved $150, which was pretty sweet. 
warrants/tickets are totally UNsweet.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_haha... 
yeah.. i had a warrant from being arrested hopping freight trains. never paid the fines from 2 years ago. 
i had 1 unpaid speeding ticket from like a month before i got arrested, and decided i didn't care, since i was going to be gone on a freight train, so it didn't matter. 
i had planned on moving out west and not having a car, at least for a long time, so i never paid it. 
i ended up having to pay the state $7 to get a copy of my driving record to find out it was even suspended. 
but when i went to clear it all up yesterday, the lady said there was no suspension, and no reinstatement fees, so i saved $150, which was pretty sweet. 
*warrants/tickets are totally UNsweet.* 

deff !!








good 2 know it wrked oyt 4 ya tho







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

here guys dug up a pic from ova tha summa 
outside of a liquor store


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

So, I went to PA yesterday to pick up my new Wheels!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
So EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

what kind of WhEEls !!???


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Well, they are by Ifordge. And they are 18x8 with a 42 offset. and they are called the "insight" I believe. I will take pictures tonight of them and post them up.
But they are not going on the car until about April......on Sunday my BF is lending me money to go and pick of a FMIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (shout out to him







)


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_Well, they are by Ifordge. And they are 18x8 with a 42 offset. and they are called the "insight" I believe. I will take pictures tonight of them and post them up.
But they are not going on the car until about April......on Sunday my BF is lending me money to go and pick of a FMIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (shout out to him







)

NIIICE !!! *high fives* I tried lookin em up but I couldnt find ne pics .... so POST'EM UP !!!








haha oh... now theres a good use for the b'fs





























(my hunnie will prolly get mad once he reads this)


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

I stole one of the sellers pictures
They are a two piece wheel with a 1" lip all the way around.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
NIIICE !!! *high fives* I tried lookin em up but I couldnt find ne pics .... so POST'EM UP !!!








haha oh... now theres a good use for the b'fs





























(my hunnie will prolly get mad once he reads this)































I OWNED ANOTHER PAGE











_Modified by Minibabe at 12:15 PM 2-16-2007_


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif niiiice chika !








yea my wheels arent goin on till apr too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
cant wait 2 c em on ur car


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif niiiice chika !








yea my wheels arent goin on till apr too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
cant wait 2 c em on ur car









Thanks!


----------



## SILVERSTONEDX2 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*









what does gixxic stand for?


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (05MKlVGTI1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05MKlVGTI1.8t* »_








what does gixxic stand for?

We should be asking the same about your sig.


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

what is up people.


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

oh man, sorry to see your goin? So what brought on the move....
Heres a silly drunk pic, cuz you always posted up some funny pics....


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (caerulailex)*

hahahhha.! Thats a cheeser smile alright





















I love it!!!!




_Modified by TaTasShleepAHh at 12:32 AM 2-20-2007_


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

Haha nice, so we'll have to do a farewell gtg in the tristate area..... Where you going and when?


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (caerulailex)*

i'm going to the DJD season opener this weekend. i'm gonna freeze my beans off, but it should be cool anyway.


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_i'm going to the DJD season opener this weekend. i'm gonna freeze my beans off, but it should be cool anyway.

what is that?


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_
what is that? 


There ya go






















http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3032659


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_

There ya go






















http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3032659


Hmmm, maybe i can find some CT people who are down for a road trip.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_

Hmmm, maybe i can find some CT people who are down for a road trip. 

doooo iiiiiit.


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

finally got a pic of me in my bunny... yay

and heres me totally wasted that same nite, cuz its funny....LOL



_Modified by caerulailex at 8:05 PM 2-20-2007_


----------



## Ross08TouaregV8 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: (caerulailex)*

^^ i hope that dub luvin chick really loves her dub and didnt get back in it after that 2nd pic was taken


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (Ross06TouaregV8)*








I let a friend drive..


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (05MKlVGTI1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05MKlVGTI1.8t* »_what does gixxic stand for?

it says gixxie not gixxic its juss the font thats makes it seem like that


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_finally got a pic of me in my bunny... yay



http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif niiice !!! get more pix of the bunny !







gotta love the wasted pics tho ... good times


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm soooo glad after having my wisdom teeth pulled yesterday my face aint crazy swollen. Lil bit. Hopefully by this weekend I wont look retarted. Gixxie- can't wait to meet you! If yu see me you better say whats up! Haha. I'll be wearing a wehrmacht sweatshirt!


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif niiice !!! get more pix of the bunny !







gotta love the wasted pics tho ... good times
















most definitely, need to get my friend to take some pics, its still stock, but its winter and im broke right now


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_I'm soooo glad after having my wisdom teeth pulled yesterday my face aint crazy swollen. Lil bit. Hopefully by this weekend I wont look retarted. Gixxie- can't wait to meet you! If yu see me you better say whats up! Haha. I'll be wearing a wehrmacht sweatshirt!

Haha







Ohh I will !! and if ur goin 2 the meet 2nite then we'll already know one another by sat










_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_
most definitely, need to get my friend to take some pics, its still stock, but its winter and im broke right now









Yea i know how that is







winter = the suck and no $ = bigger suck http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
but take stock pix neway







dubs r always good 2 look at


----------



## fire_cky (Oct 5, 2006)

oh my, how i miss new jersey and pretty women.


----------



## GTIcharlie (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (fire_cky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fire_cky* »_oh my, how i miss new jersey and pretty women.


There are no other pretty women other then New Jersey? Must miss the smell too


----------



## sarah_mony (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (GTIcharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIcharlie* »_

There are no other pretty women other then New Jersey? Must miss the smell too









not gunna lie...
i love the smell of new jersey
the bay at lowtide is something ive come quite accustomed to...


----------



## GTIcharlie (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (sarah_mony)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sarah_mony* »_
not gunna lie...
i love the smell of new jersey
the bay at lowtide is something ive come quite accustomed to...


HAHA, I drove through Jersey last year to head up to NYC, yeah I rolled up my windows half the time. Why does it smell like rotting trash and glue?>


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (GTIcharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIcharlie* »_

There are no other pretty women other then New Jersey? Must miss the smell too









there are pretty women in states other than NJ







the only problem is chicks from other states are usually missing a tooth or two,pregnant by the age of 15, and sometimes have a mustache


----------



## GTIcharlie (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
there are pretty women in states other than NJ







the only problem is chicks from other states are usually missing a tooth or two,pregnant by the age of 15, and sometimes have a mustache











No, you just described New Jersey and West Virginia Women down to the stache. There is a reason why its called the Armpit of America. 
What do you call 32 West Virginian cheerleaders? 

A full set of teeth.


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

maybe i can get some pix tonight


----------



## sarah_mony (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (GTIcharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIcharlie* »_

HAHA, I drove through Jersey last year to head up to NYC, yeah I rolled up my windows half the time. Why does it smell like rotting trash and glue?>

Probably because thats what it is hahaha
Up near that area, theres old landfills, oil refineries, and industrial buildings that i used to think were cloud makers. hahah.
And it doesnt help that it all basically sits on a bay.
Combine all that with the extreme amount of exhaust from everyhting from boats, trains, cars, and trucks...and you get new jersey.


----------



## sarah_mony (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (GTIcharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIcharlie* »_

No, you just described New Jersey and West Virginia Women down to the stache. There is a reason why its called the Armpit of America. 
What do you call 32 West Virginian cheerleaders? 

A full set of teeth. 

Actually thats not all of nj...
just keansburg and the pinebarrens hahah


----------



## GTIcharlie (Jul 27, 2004)

So when people date in NJ- Do they burn a pile of trash or just pour a gallon of motor oil into the water and start to grunt and moan right there and then?


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (GTIcharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIcharlie* »_So when people date in NJ- Do they burn a pile of trash or just pour a gallon of motor oil into the water and start to grunt and moan right there and then? 

Well not before putting some Bon Jovi on at first














.


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

i don't know if i am going to the djd gtg anymore...
i have the worst case of the flu and am off work for a few days cuz of it. i hope to get better asap and make it to the season opener......


----------



## sarah_mony (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_i don't know if i am going to the djd gtg anymore...
i have the worst case of the flu and am off work for a few days cuz of it. i hope to get better asap and make it to the season opener......

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








i hope you feel better! i'm definitely going..rolling up in my 2.slow fully stock jetta, cause my friend is being super laggy about picking up his new wheels..resulting in my new wheels still being on his car.


----------



## fire_cky (Oct 5, 2006)

say what you want about jersey, i don't really mind. i just know where i'm from there's a ton of gorgeous women everywhere. where i am now, i don't have that luxury. and i miss living next to a mountain.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

_Quote, originally posted by *GTIcharlie* »_
HAHA, *I drove through Jersey last year to head up to NYC, yeah I rolled up my windows half the time.* Why does it smell like rotting trash and glue?>











_Quote, originally posted by *GTIcharlie* »_
No, *you just described New Jersey and West Virginia Women down to the stache*. There is a reason why its called the Armpit of America. 
















u juss like dancin' on needles there buddy
















_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_maybe i can get some pix tonight









WooHoo !!!







go take em ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIcharlie* »_So when people date in NJ- Do they burn a pile of trash or just pour a gallon of motor oil into the water and start to grunt and moan right there and then? 


nah we have too much fun givin outta staters wrong directions, gettin them lost, and then watching them getting jacked for their sh*t










_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_i don't know if i am going to the djd gtg anymore...
i have the worst case of the flu and am off work for a few days cuz of it. i hope to get better asap and make it to the season opener......

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif BOOO !!







chika drink sum Thera-flu or w/e that crap is n rest ... u should get better by sat


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
there are pretty women in states other than NJ







the only problem is chicks from other states are usually missing a tooth or two,pregnant by the age of 15, and sometimes have a mustache


















Ummm, I suggest that you _cross_ the Mississippi and visit the West for a change. The Beach Boys didn't sing about California girls for nothin'.


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_








Ummm, I suggest that you _cross_ the Mississippi and visit the West for a change. The Beach Boys didn't sing about California girls for nothin'.
























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif _To *AZ* Old School Dub Luvin' Chicks_.......!!!


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (GTIcharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIcharlie* »_So when people date in NJ- Do they burn a pile of trash or just pour a gallon of motor oil into the water and start to grunt and moan right there and then? 


what a low blow....funny as it is though














....what do youse do in VA go horse manure collecting


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (mrandroid184)*

well, I am not sure if I can come out this weekend. I started taking a class on Saturday and it is SUPPOSED to get out at 5:30 but the past two weeks it have been about 7:00. I am going to push to get out on time.....I really would like to meet everyone!


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

alright..the fever droped...now it's just body aches, and coughing and sneezing like no tomorrow.....
i got some good stuff from the hospital last night....lol


----------



## fire_cky (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_alright..the fever droped...now it's just body aches, and coughing and sneezing like no tomorrow.....
i got some good stuff from the hospital last night....lol

you sound like a nyquil commercial.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_alright..the fever droped...now it's just body aches, and coughing and sneezing like no tomorrow.....
i got some good stuff from the hospital last night....lol

hope that you feel better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fire_cky* »_
you sound like a nyquil commercial.











_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
hope that you feel better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2







dnt want u 2 miss saturday


----------



## vwsteve (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

I'm not cleaning this up...and no, I'm not taking the digs on NJ personally...I'm a Philadelphia transplant just like everyone else by the shore in S. Jersey....oh yeah, this thread has finally met it's demise.


----------

